# La forera OtraEmpecinada, DERROÍDA tras hacerse público que se ha acostado con un forero



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2019)

Ha estado unos días vacilando a la peña en el hilo, pero empieza a dar muestras de que esto le está pasando factura emocionalmente... Apuesto a que falta poco para que inmole su nick, lo he visto mil veces en el foro:



OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No me siento ni embelesada ni empollada por su estatus, a mi eso me la bufa, la que se lanzó fuí yo, no el.
> Visto lo visto de que, yo no vacilo a nadie, ES SOLO SEXO, MECAGUEN LA REPUTISIMA PUTA.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Ya, suele pasar, cuando la criticada es la empecinada todo muy guay y cuento de hadas, pero cuando la que critica soy yo, suele ser repugnante, mira, esa gorda es una zorra que critica a TODAS, pero no, ella es perfecta e intocable, LAS NARICES, y a ti que te den por culo, no moleste, jugare con la RAE como me salga del coño, y si, si consigo todo lo que quiero gracias a mi cuerpo, pues es lo que hay, a joderse.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Puajajajajajaja, a ver, yo no soy la novia de nadie, osea, te estas montando unos cuentos de la hostia que ni la cenicienta.
> Estoy segura de que si en vez de haberme acostado con un posicionadito lo hubiese hecho con otro forero, *no me estaria pasando esto ahora.*





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Pues que pena que pienses asi de mi.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Ehhhh, te estas montando unas historias que lo estas alucinando, *esto ya no tiene gracia ninguna*.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ha estado unos días vacilando a la peña en el hilo, pero empieza a dar muestras de que esto le está pasando factura emocionalmente... Apuesto a que falta poco para que inmole su nick, lo he visto mil veces en el foro:


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Tu eres el cuak cuak ese, el puto pato sidoso cabron, esperate hijo de puta, tu esperate, ME VOY A BORRAR EL NICK CUANDO ME SALGA DE COÑO.
> Hijo de puta, que con lo feo que eres solo llegaras a follarte a charos.



Inmola tu nick ya, cada post que añades no hace más que hundirte en el fango... Acepta tu derroición... GAME OVER.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (6 Oct 2019)

Os hacéis muy pesados molestando al personal.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Inmola tu nick ya, cada post que añades no hace sino hundirte más en el fango... Acepta tu derroición... GAME OVER.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2019)

Es un troleo muy bien planificado, fins del tema


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Os hacéis muy pesados molestando al personal.



De no hacerse esto dejaria de ser Burbruja


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (6 Oct 2019)

Dr.Capcom dijo:


> De no hacerse esto dejaria de ser Burbruja



También es verdad.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Oct 2019)

Si da igual, ya había nacido derroida.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2019)

Bueno que, Empecinada: ¿ hacemos la lista?


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Si da igual, ya había nacido derroida.



.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Dr.Capcom dijo:


> Bueno que, Empecinada: ¿ hacemos la lista?



.


----------



## escalocalor (6 Oct 2019)

Maricones y/o putas


----------



## OSPF (6 Oct 2019)

Hemos tenido kdd de folleteo o que?


----------



## Ming I (6 Oct 2019)

A ver, yo lo siento por la Empecinada por sororidad y tal, pero es que he leido cientos de titulos de hilo escatologicos de Doc Smoking.
A cada cual peor.
Follar con Doc Smoking NO DA NIVEL a no ser que te apellides Roca.
Lo siento


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Ming I dijo:


> A ver, yo lo siento por la Empecinada por sororidad y tal, pero es que he leido cientos de titulos de hilo escatologicos de Doc Smoking.
> A cada cual peor.
> Follar con Doc Smoking NO DA NIVEL a no ser que te apellides Roca.
> Lo siento



Si hija si, que poca clase tienes, yo jamas, pero jamas de los jamases podria llamar a una mujer vater.
Que doc hable de mierda, solo es para llamar la atencion de los foreros, nada mas, no le va la escatología.
Pero creo que tu eres igual de zorra, gorda, golfa y fea que en el foro, ya, nada mas que decir.
Ehhh pero todo esto, dicho sin acritud.


----------



## tgv5 (6 Oct 2019)

Yo también me la he follado y no monto estos circos.

Aprende a ser discreto, paralítico de los cojones.


----------



## damnit (6 Oct 2019)

ah, ¿que aquí se folla?

y yo sin saberlo


----------



## Euro1 (6 Oct 2019)

¿Buscar a un tío bueno en el foro? No.

¿Lanzarse al que se hizo más popular a base de callarse mariconamente las verdades, no corregir a nadie y decir las majaderías y tonterías que todos los vírgenes quieren leer? sí.

¿Como todas? Sí.

¿Como todas en todos los foros? Sí.

¿Y grita que esto no está ocurriendo como todas en todos los foros? Sí.


----------



## Baldommero (6 Oct 2019)

Tengo en el ignore a esa retrasada, no me interesa lo que diga


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (6 Oct 2019)

@OtraEntocinada es un tío.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Baldommero dijo:


> Tengo en el ignore a esa retrasada, no me interesa lo que diga



Pero si te estoy viendo, puto subnromal, ademas MENTIROSO.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> @OtraEntocinada es un tío.



Tu si que eres un tio, so maricon, ahora ves y te oyes mis audios.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Puajajajajajjajajaja, tio, pero en publico no.



Proponga medio


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Dr.Capcom dijo:


> Proponga medio



Paso, no hables conmigo, que igual ensucio tu imagen foril.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Paso, no hables conmigo, que igual ensucio tu imagen foril.



¿ Mas aún?
Imposible


----------



## Euro1 (6 Oct 2019)

> a mi eso me la bufa, la que se lanzó fuí yo, no el.





Qué descojono cómo intenta estafar metiendo más la pierna hasta el sobaco. "¡¡La que se lanzó fui yo!! ¡¡Eso demuestra que no me lanzo a los importantes!!"

Estoy orgulloso de mi labor en el foro y de los putos vírgenes, joder. Ahora pueden identificar comportamientos femeninos al vuelo y ya no les estafan las bichas.

Se me cae una lagrimita.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> Qué descojono cómo intenta estafar metiendo más la pierna hasta el sobaco. "¡¡La que se lanzó fui yo!! ¡¡Eso demuestra que no me lanzo a los importantes!!"
> 
> Estoy orgulloso de mi labor en el foro y de los putos vírgenes, joder. Ahora pueden identificar comportamientos femeninos al vuelo y ya no les estafan las bichas.
> 
> Se me cae una lagrimita.



A mi dos.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Tu si que eres un tio, so maricon, ahora ves y te oyes mis audios.



Eres catalán?


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> Eres catalán?



Madre mia, yo hablo asi, y no no soy de cagaluña, y no soy hombre.


----------



## Ming I (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Si hija si, que poca clase tienes, yo jamas, pero jamas de los jamases podria llamar a una mujer vater.
> Que doc hable de mierda, solo es para llamar la atencion de los foreros, nada mas, no le va la escatología.
> Pero creo que tu eres igual de zorra, gorda, golfa y fea que en el foro, ya, nada mas que decir.
> Ehhh pero todo esto, dicho sin acritud.



No te enfades mujer, no te he llamado vater, he dicho que follar con Doc solo daria categoria si eres un vater.
Sutil diferencia.
Lo de que abre los hilos sobre mierda solo para llamar la atención, pues tambien es bantante penoso y tironucable, a ver, que le tenemos cariño y tal, pero demuestra taradez nivel suprema.
Yo por mi parte si hubiese follado con el susodicho lo negaria hasta el dia de mi muerte y solo lo confesaria bajo grandes dosis de alcohol.
Pero yotapoyo en todo hermana


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Ming I dijo:


> No te enfades mujer, no te he llamado vater, he dicho que follar con Doc solo daria categoria si eres un vater.
> Sutil diferencia.
> Lo de que abre los hilos sobre mierda solo para llamar la atención, pues tambien es bantante penoso y tironucable, a ver, que le tenemos cariño y tal, pero demuestra taradez nivel suprema.
> Yo por mi parte si hubiese follado con el susodicho lo negaria hasta el dia de muerte y solo lo confesaria bajo grandes dosis de alcohol.
> Pero yotapoyo en todo hermana



Es que no soy una mentirosa, esto es un foro, y hay anonimato, que sigan que sigan con sus palurdeces de niños chicos, que de verdad que yo aqui estoy subiendo capturas a instastorie mientras me descojono comiendo aceitunas.



PD PATO MARICON.


----------



## Euro1 (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> otralefada


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> Qué descojono cómo intenta estafar metiendo más la pierna hasta el sobaco. "¡¡La que se lanzó fui yo!! ¡¡Eso demuestra que no me lanzo a los importantes!!"
> 
> Estoy orgulloso de mi labor en el foro y de los putos vírgenes, joder. Ahora pueden identificar comportamientos femeninos al vuelo y ya no les estafan las bichas.
> 
> Se me cae una lagrimita.



pero a ver plaster, que no te enteras, que otralefada es puta, no descartaría que fuese la puta sidosa aquella tatuada con pelo polla rosa que se fokio el celador, por 300€ la noche, con farla priva y comida gratis incluida, jajjaaj

demigrante es poco, que bien está en el ignore esa zorra y el celador tb, menos lol no pueden dar, hasta el pato paralitico tiene que llamar al orden


----------



## tgv5 (6 Oct 2019)

Ming I dijo:


> No te enfades mujer, no te he llamado vater, he dicho que follar con Doc solo daria categoria si eres un vater.
> Sutil diferencia.
> Lo de que abre los hilos sobre mierda solo para llamar la atención, pues tambien es bantante penoso y tironucable, a ver, que le tenemos cariño y tal, pero demuestra taradez nivel suprema.
> Yo por mi parte si hubiese follado con el susodicho lo negaria hasta el dia de mi muerte y solo lo confesaria bajo grandes dosis de alcohol.
> Pero yotapoyo en todo hermana



Oye Ming tú eres MILF o ya das demasiado asco y no das pa paja?


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2019)

la ming está más decrepita que la peli esa de zombies, encima el pariente se va de putas y ni la toca, por eso forea


----------



## tgv5 (6 Oct 2019)

Coño @Ming I si el pizzero-putero con voz de marica de mamá te machaca como debes ser.


----------



## Corgi Galés de Pembroke (6 Oct 2019)

pues yo ni idea de quién es el DOC y tengo la cuenta más antigua de aquí casi


----------



## tgv5 (6 Oct 2019)

Corgi Galés de Pembroke dijo:


> pues yo ni idea de quién es el DOC y tengo la cuenta más antigua de aquí casi



Oye pásame la foto aquella que me enseñaste


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2019)

ya está la corki de gales rebuznando


----------



## Ming I (6 Oct 2019)

No vengo a follar al foro, fin de la historia, os vais a joder y no me vais a ver en la puta vida.
J-z es adicto a que lo humillemos si ahora lo llamao castrati muerto de hambre de los cojones tiene para cinco pajas (Por eso siempre merodea en los hilos de forera), y me jode que le salgan las pajas gratis. Por lo que lo ignoro y ya.


----------



## PiterWas (6 Oct 2019)

Todos sabemos que el doc le ha cagado en la boca


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> Eres catalán?



Es marroquí.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Oct 2019)

Entro en el jailo, veo que tengo a esa petarda en el ignore (por ¿subnormal? ¿por progre? ¿por marisabidilla? ¿por las tres cosas quizás?) y todo cuadra, que este tipo de morralla se dedique a intercambiar fluidos corporales y fecales con el DEGENERADO PROGRE de docsmojing no me sorprende, no esperaría otra cosa de las mujercitas empoderadas de hoy en día.


----------



## ulla (6 Oct 2019)

Tú tranquila, Ming. El del avatar de dibujitos con pelo azul y ¿los auriculares puestos? es subnormal.


----------



## Kiral (6 Oct 2019)

Ni puto caso @Ming I. Ya quisieran esos dos subnormales valer la mitad que tú entre los dos.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

Pfff, nuestra amiga está en su chortinez y se ha liado con un maduro medio posicionado y medio malote. ¿Qué tiene ese de especial? Nada.. No veo derroición de su chortinez por ello.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Pero dejad en paz a la chavala y que haga lo que le de la gana. Parecéis el puto salvame


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> Pfff, nuestra amiga está en su chortinez y se ha liado con un maduro medio posicionado y medio malote. ¿Qué tiene ese de especial? Nada.. No veo derroición de su chortinez por ello.



No, es que segun ellos estoy derroida, sabes, no se dan cuenta, pero estan haciendome lo mismo que le hicieron a zen, justo lo mismo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


>



Un pin o algo, campeón.






OJALA TE MUERAS, por mis muertos que te voy a hacer santería.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No, es que segun ellos estoy derroida, sabes, no se dan cuenta, pero estan haciendome lo mismo que le hicieron a zen, justo lo mismo.



Que le hicieron a esa chica?


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que le hicieron a esa chica?



Ciberacoso, y lo pasó fatal, hasta los que eran sus amigos le dieron la espalda.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Ciberacoso, y lo pasó fatal, hasta los que eran sus amigos le dieron la espalda.



Así que me dijeron que no me fiara ni de dios por aquí...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Así que me dijeron que no me fiara ni de dios por aquí...



No lo hagas, hay gente buena, pero siempre acaban dandote la espalda.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No lo hagas, hay gente buena, pero siempre acaban dandote la espalda.



Tú no les hagas ni puto caso. Lo hecho hecho está, y ya eres una tía hecha y derecha para vivir tu vida como quieres y con quién quieres.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

A ver , creo que no hace falta ser muy listo/a para saber que otralefada , alias @OtraEmpecinada es esta :

*http://www.pasion.com/contactos-mujeres/teen-espanola-domicilio-hotel-534773530.htm - Buscar con Google*


200 €uros que cobraba la tia esa....

Os acordais de que tenía el pelo hecho una mierda y de color rosa? que daba un mal rollo de narices?? PUES ES ELLA.
Y sino solo hace falta ver el video que el sarnoso ese subió en XVIDEOS, en donde otralefada le hacia una felación ( como buena puta que es es ) en un piso lúgubre.... seguro que lo ha retirado


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A ver , creo que no hace falta ser muy listo/a para saber que otralefada , alias @OtraEmpecinada es esta :
> 
> *http://www.pasion.com/contactos-mujeres/teen-espanola-domicilio-hotel-534773530.htm - Buscar con Google*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Tu eres el cuak cuak ese, el puto pato sidoso cabron, esperate hijo de puta, tu esperate, ME VOY A BORRAR EL NICK CUANDO ME SALGA DE COÑO.
> Hijo de puta, que con lo feo que eres solo llegaras a follarte a charos.



Sidroso, se dice sidroso, que aquí habemos gente cultivada y se debe hablar con propiedad. Ya como comentario a vuelapluma, te sugiero mencionar el separratismo putrescente de este subser a modo de sello en su sudario virtual...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Menuda cerda.

OtraEmpotrada, otra cerda más. Como todas.

Hace años se decía "ligera de cascos" para hablar de una puta. Ahora te encuentras "ligeras de cascos" por todas partes.

En este país es imposible conocer a una mujer que no haya puteado.

Eso sí: a todas las que les preguntas te dicen lo mismo: "yo solo he tenido 2 novios. Jijijijiji..."

Hijas de puta.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

[


Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> el anuncio lo ha retirado. ¿Que casualidad no?
> Si alguien tiene la dirección del video en xvideos, que la ponga please. NOS VAMOS A REIR TOD@S UN BUEN RATO .
> DEMIGRANCIA PURA.
> 
> Y luego viene la mora a impartir clases de moralidad y etica jajajajajaja



Ganas tengo de ver a la señorita, ese pelo rosa, esa cara, ese tipazo... no me lo quiero perder.


----------



## Navarrra (6 Oct 2019)

Yo me he metido con ella pero en realidad me cae bien, una tía que tiene pinta de estar buena siempre me cae bien.


----------



## ulla (6 Oct 2019)

Bueno, pero alguien con autoridad también tiene que decir en este hilo que el actor secundario ese también es un pedazo de subnormal.

Subnormal, repito.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Mejor que no hayas comido antes. Se recomienda un periodo de ayuno previo....



Que no hombre, que ella es la guapa chortincita de foro burbuja...


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Oct 2019)

Pero esta no era mora?


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Pero esta no era mora?



Sí de esa gente que tanta falta nos hace en España...


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

¿Qué cojones ganáis poniendo a parir a gente que ni conocéis personalmente? No sé si os aburrís demasiado


----------



## Fiodor (6 Oct 2019)

¿Hay profesionales en el foro? No sería mala idea, así nos evitaría entrar en Spalumi...


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

Fiodor dijo:


> ¿Hay profesionales en el foro? No sería mala idea, así nos evitaría entrar en Spalumi...



Eso dice ella que gana dinero con su cuerpo.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

En este hilo podeis ver como el drogata lo relata TODO. Hilo oro puro

NSFW - Señores esta noche hay que finalizar el verano FOCKANDO A PELO y SIN CONDON (Vidreo casero amateur con anal creampie insaid) + BONUS: VIdreo de GAGGEO

*Toda la papilla en el fondo de la garganta de 22 añitos y tragando a pelo sin rexistar. Luego me hizo una comida de ojete acojonante mientras me pajeaba metiendo bien la lengua. En 5 minutos dura como el putisimo acero otra vez. Me al folle a pelo al misionero agarrando esas inmensas tetazas y se corrió viva haciendo ahegao mientras le comia el cuello. Mientras se tocaba yo le daba con la punta gorda en la entrada del coño y me corrí en un tatoo de Lucky 13 que lleva en el pubis. Los Entes de detras del hezpejo miraban y se pajeaban. *


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A ver , creo que no hace falta ser muy listo/a para saber que otralefada , alias @OtraEmpecinada es esta :
> 
> *http://www.pasion.com/contactos-mujeres/teen-espanola-domicilio-hotel-534773530.htm - Buscar con Google*
> 
> ...



Esto es de una puta bajeza moral acojonante. Mira que eres tonto del culo.


----------



## Kiral (6 Oct 2019)

@ANNITTA tú no eres así. Echa el freno.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Esto es de una puta bajeza moral acojonante. Mira que eres tonto del culo.



Si tu no te la tiraste no es mi problema


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2019)

Aprovechad para despotricar, insultar, poner enlaces y lo que os dé la gana, que este hilo no llega a mañana, porque vendrán los salvadoncellas de la moderación a cerrarlo y borrarlo.


----------



## Diablo (6 Oct 2019)

Pero esta no es la que decía que tenía un restaurante?


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> @ANNITTA tú no eres así. Echa el freno.



Esta chica es una chula y una maleducada faltona de cuidado... Lee las palabras que me ha dedicado, bueno, las palabras que nos ha dedicado a mí y a muchos del foro.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

JAJAJAJAJA YA HE ENCONTRADO EL VIDEO..... 

a ver cuanto tarda el yonki en borrarlo..... TIC TAC TIC TAC....


----------



## Gominolo astuto (6 Oct 2019)

El qe no foya buela. Por eso llo lla me e acotumbrao a la bista de pagaro


----------



## Fiodor (6 Oct 2019)

Si tengo que pagar por follar, prefiero que sea una forera, antes que una desconocida... Así por lo menos el dinero se queda en el foro...


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> En este hilo podeis ver como el drogata lo relata TODO. Hilo oro puro
> 
> NSFW - Señores esta noche hay que finalizar el verano FOCKANDO A PELO y SIN CONDON (Vidreo casero amateur con anal creampie insaid) + BONUS: VIdreo de GAGGEO
> 
> *Toda la papilla en el fondo de la garganta de 22 añitos y tragando a pelo sin rexistar. Luego me hizo una comida de ojete acojonante mientras me pajeaba metiendo bien la lengua. En 5 minutos dura como el putisimo acero otra vez. Me al folle a pelo al misionero agarrando esas inmensas tetazas y se corrió viva haciendo ahegao mientras le comia el cuello. Mientras se tocaba yo le daba con la punta gorda en la entrada del coño y me corrí en un tatoo de Lucky 13 que lleva en el pubis. Los Entes de detras del hezpejo miraban y se pajeaban. *



Creo que eres el único que te crees los hilos de Doc


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA YA HE ENCONTRADO EL VIDEO.....
> 
> a ver cuanto tarda el yonki en borrarlo..... TIC TAC TIC TAC....



Pásalo, rápido, que lo podamos descargar y resubir.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Si tu no te la tiraste no es mi problema



Tu problema es que te falta un puto hervor y no te has dado cuenta que has sobrepasado y de largo la pose de tontín de internet, para convertirte en un acosador obsesivo de mierda. Menuda basura de persona, joder.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Creo que eres el único que te crees los hilos de Doc



ÚnicA, si no te importa  En ese hilo sale el video....


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> ÚnicA, si no te importa  En ese hilo sale el video....



Está ya borrado.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Oct 2019)

Vaya montón de mierda junta!!!


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Pero esta no es la que decía que tenía un restaurante?



Restaurante de pollas, van los clientes con la polla fuera y ella les cocina una mamada.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Estoy flipando, la verdad es que no tengo palabras, no se, estoy tan flipando que no se que decir.
Solo me dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Lo primero es que yo no soy puta, y no tengo ningun video haciendo nada en la web.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues llora y muérete.



No pasa nada.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Estoy flipando, la verdad es que no tengo palabras, no se, estoy tan flipando que no se que decir.
> Solo me dan ganas de llorar.



Os habéis equivocado contando esto por el foro, máxime sabiendo la de trolls que pululan por aquí. Ahora sólo te queda guardar el anonimato tuyo e ignorar a estos troles.


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

Quizás debiera hablar.

No, no por ahora.

**********

EDIT: Por si alguien vuelve a reflotar el foro, y hay gente que lee esto, que no siga leyendo. Todo quedó finalmente demostrado como un burdo troleo en el que un cuarentón, Doc Smoking, convenció a una niñata de 17 años, OtraEmpecinada, para seguirle la corriente en una mentira.

Nadie se acostó con nadie. Nunca llegaron ni siquiera a verse en persona. OtraEmpecinada no es más que una criaja marroquí que vive en un entorno musulmán estricto, y que usaba el foro como medio de escaparse, virtualmente, de la presión de su familia.

Doc Smoking un tarado pedófilo que llegó a ofrecerle dinero a OtraEmpecinada para que se desplazase a Madrid para tener sexo con él, con nulo resultado por supuesto. Lo único que pudo sacarle fue que se conchabase con él en este vergonzoso troleo en el que ambos terminaron siendo derroídos, y abandonando el foro entre la vergüenza y el escarnio.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> [
> 
> Ganas tengo de ver a la señorita, ese pelo rosa, esa cara, ese tipazo... no me lo quiero perder.



Donde vives, dime donde vives, te lo juro que quiero quedar contigo, DIME DONDE COJONES VIVES, O ESO O DESCUBRIRE TU IP, venga, dime de donde eres, eso o enserio que lo acabaré descubriendo, quieres pelea, quieres sangre, quieres puñetazos, venga, dime de donde eres.


----------



## Kiral (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Así que me dijeron que no me fiara ni de dios por aquí...






OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No lo hagas, hay gente buena, pero siempre acaban dandote la espalda.




Jajajajajaajajajajajaja estos dos mensajes son la ostia, y nadie puede darse cuenta.

Las dos están pensando en mí al escribir, y no saben a quién se refiere la otra 

Jajajajajaajajajajajajaja






ANNITTA dijo:


> Esta chica es una chula y una maleducada faltona de cuidado... Lee las palabras que me ha dedicado, bueno, las palabras que nos ha dedicado a mí y a muchos del foro.



Déjalo estar, ANNITTA. Te lo pido como un favor personal.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:



> Os habéis equivocado contando esto por el foro, máxime sabiendo la de trolls que pululan por aquí.



¿Trolls? A ti te parecerá gracioso lo que pasa en este país con las mujeres. A mí no me hace ninguna puta gracia.

En este puto país no queda una sola mujer que no sea un ser polifollado y repugnante. Y eso para muchos hombres no es ninguna broma. Es una desgracia muy grande.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Esta chica es una chula y una maleducada faltona de cuidado... Lee las palabras que me ha dedicado, bueno, las palabras que nos ha dedicado a mí y a muchos del foro.



Y LAS QUE ME HAS DEDICADO TU, QUE, QUE COJONES PASA CON ESO.


----------



## Kiral (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Quizás debiera hablar.
> 
> No, no por ahora.



Ten cuidado no vaya a hablar yo de ti.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Estoy flipando, la verdad es que no tengo palabras, no se, estoy tan flipando que no se que decir.
> Solo me dan ganas de llorar.



Pues hija, para faltar al respeto a los demás eres rauda y veloz y no tienes pelos en la lengua eh. 
Que no eres un ser de luz al que ciberacosan ni mucho menos eh.
Aquí no se está diciendo nada que tú no hayas dicho.
Y como dijo tu adorado Mahoma, donde las dan las toman.


----------



## PiterWas (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Donde vives, dime donde vives, te lo juro que quiero quedar contigo, DIME DONDE COJONES VIVES, O ESO O DESCUBRIRE TU IP, venga, dime de donde eres, eso o enserio que lo acabaré descubriendo, quieres pelea, quieres sangre, quieres puñetazos, venga, dime de donde eres.



Reportada , por derroida


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Ten cuidado no vaya a hablar yo de ti.



Quieres follarte a D? Ponte a la cola, empieza a llenarse.

Queréis ver la verdadera BOMBA DE MIERDA?

LA VERDADERA TORMENTA DE HECES?

LA BRUTAL EXPLOSIÓN DE PUTREFACCIÓN?

No me jodáis, que tengo el dedo en el puto gatillo.


----------



## parserito (6 Oct 2019)

Dr.Capcom dijo:


> De no hacerse esto dejaria de ser Burbruja



Al reves, volveria a ser burbuja y dejaria de ser una mezcla en forocoches y sálvame.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Jajajajajaajajajajajaja estos dos mensajes son la ostia, y nadie puede darse cuenta.
> 
> Las dos están pensando en mí al escribir, y no saben a quién se refiere la otra
> 
> ...



No, no hablaba de ti.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Déjalo estar, ANNITTA. Te lo pido como un favor personal.



ok no sigo, por ti.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

Podéis parar ya de atizar a esta pobre mujer? Ya está llorando, ya se siente humillada. Hay necesidad de continuar el linchamiento?


----------



## Kiral (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Quieres follarte a D? Ponte a la cola, empieza a llenarse.
> 
> Queréis ver la verdadera BOMBA DE MIERDA?
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado, que no eres el único que tiene el dedo en el gatillo. Y no es en sentido figurado esta vez. Que tu casa de la mía está a menos de dos horas.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Quieres follarte a D? Ponte a la cola, empieza a llenarse.
> 
> Queréis ver la verdadera BOMBA DE MIERDA?
> 
> ...



No sigas, por favor te lo pido.


----------



## Kiral (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> ok no sigo, por ti.



Gracias. Te debo una.


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Ten cuidado, que no eres el único que tiene el dedo en el gatillo. Y no es en sentido figurado esta vez. Que tu casa de la mía está a menos de dos horas.



jajajajajajajaja

Pobre diablo, engañado por un súcubo recién destetado.

Ven a verme, y hablemos.


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No sigas, por favor te lo pido.



NO, NO ME LO PIDAS.

RUÉGAMELO.

RUÉGAMELO DE RODILLAS.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Ten cuidado, que no eres el único que tiene el dedo en el gatillo. Y no es en sentido figurado esta vez. Que tu casa de la mía está a menos de dos horas.



Reportado por amenazas... 

Este hilo al final se va a convertir en la tormenta perfecta de mierda...


----------



## Fiodor (6 Oct 2019)

Pues se está quedando un hilo muy entretenido para una tarde de domingo...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> NO, NO ME LO PIDAS.
> 
> RUÉGAMELO.
> 
> RUÉGAMELO DE RODILLAS.



Por favor, para ya, te lo pido, te lo ruego.


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

DONDE ESTA LA SOBERBIA AHORA

DONDE ESTA LA RISA HISTERICA

DONDE ESTA EL DESPRECIO

Tengo el puto dedo EN EL GATILLO


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> DONDE ESTA LA SOBERBIA AHORA
> 
> DONDE ESTA LA RISA HISTERICA
> 
> ...



Vale, vale, vale, te dare lo que quieres te lo prometo.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> SE DONDE VIVES
> 
> SE DONDE TRABAJAS
> 
> ...



Se te nota especialmente resentido.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Donde vives, dime donde vives, te lo juro que quiero quedar contigo, DIME DONDE COJONES VIVES, O ESO O DESCUBRIRE TU IP, venga, dime de donde eres, eso o enserio que lo acabaré descubriendo, quieres pelea, quieres sangre, quieres puñetazos, venga, dime de donde eres.



*JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA ya no estás en el polígono????*


----------



## PiterWas (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> SE DONDE VIVES
> 
> SE DONDE TRABAJAS
> 
> ...



Reportado por micro machismo


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

ASI SEA


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Vale, vale, vale, te dare lo que quieres te lo prometo.



Esto ya es delictivo...


----------



## El Exterminador (6 Oct 2019)

Yo solo digo que el día 10 voy a Madrid, y llevaré 50 euros en metalico...digo todo y nada al mismo tiempo


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> Esto ya es delictivo...



Lo se, lo se, pero es lo que tengo que hacer, no se que mas hacer, quiero morir.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> SE DONDE VIVES
> 
> SE DONDE TRABAJAS
> 
> ...



Pero a ti se te va. Se os va a todos joder.

Este hilo roza ya la conducta delictiva. En serio, parad.


----------



## PiterWas (6 Oct 2019)

Hay que llamar a los telematicos


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Lo primero es que yo no soy puta, y no tengo ningun video haciendo nada en la web.



No eres puta no jajajajajajaaaajajajajajaja


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero a ti se te va. Se os va a todos joder.
> 
> Este hilo roza ya la conducta delictiva. En serio, parad.



Yo quiero parar, el no quiere, nunca ha querido, el me quiere a mi, y le tengo que dar lo que quiere.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Lo se, lo se, pero es lo que tengo que hacer, no se que mas hacer, quiero morir.



Yo llevo perdido ya un rato. Pero cualquiera diría que el tal NCB te está haciendo chantaje a cambio de algún favor sexual o similar.


----------



## Ming I (6 Oct 2019)

Venga Empecinada ánimo y no decaigas, que cosas mas chungas se han destapado y cuenta nueva y se acabó.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> Yo llevo perdido ya un rato. Pero cualquiera diría que el tal NCB te está haciendo chantaje a cambio de algún favor sexual o similar.



.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Si, asi es.



O sois todos una panda de multinicks troles o YA deberías ir a la policía a denunciar.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> O sois todos una panda de multinicks troles o YA deberías ir a la policía a denunciar.



Te prometo por mis padres que no te estoy mintiendo, quiero morir, te prometo por dios que no tengo multis.


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

Favor sexual jajajaajaja

Qué primitivos sois.

Eso sería fácil.

Ya hablaremos.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Quieres follarte a D? Ponte a la cola, empieza a llenarse.
> 
> Queréis ver la verdadera BOMBA DE MIERDA?
> 
> ...



SI SI SI SI SI


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> O sois todos una panda de multinicks troles o YA deberías ir a la policía a denunciar.



Aquí nos deben estar trolleando a base de bien...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Favor sexual jajajaajaja
> 
> Qué primitivos sois.
> 
> ...



Por favor vamos a hablarlo, por favor, te dare lo que quieras, por favor.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> Yo llevo perdido ya un rato. Pero cualquiera diría que el tal NCB te está haciendo chantaje a cambio de algún favor sexual o similar.



Suena a extorsión, sip. Él sabrá.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Yo ya no sé si estais troleando o se os va directamente la cabeza


----------



## allan smithee (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> DONDE ESTA LA SOBERBIA AHORA
> 
> DONDE ESTA LA RISA HISTERICA
> 
> ...



Suenas como el Joker después de escuchar a Bob Dylan, afloja tío.


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

Me resultáis adorables los cervatillos que todavía creéis en la inocencia y en la bondad humana.

En el altruismo y en ayudar al débil.

Jajajaja

Esa pobre chica débil y compungida os sacaría las tripas con mucho gusto y se reiría en vuestra cara.

Cuánto os queda por aprender.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Yo me voy a cagar en vuestros muertos, dejad ya a la chavala, lleváis toda la puta tarde derroyéndola. Son adultos y que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Luego os extrañan que la peña se suicide o que pasen cosas, normal, si no paráis de decir barbaridades, tratando a la gente como si fuera un sparring, sin importaros en absoluto cómo se pueda sentir ni las movidas que pueda tener en su vida real. Dejadla ya.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo ya no sé si estais troleando o se os va directamente la cabeza



Trolles, eso o están para llevar camisa de fuerza.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Favor sexual jajajaajaja
> 
> Qué primitivos sois.
> 
> ...



En el caso de que este hilo sea real, cosa que ya empiezo a dudar, te estarías jugando una buena viogen a base de bien...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Ojala fuese trolleo, no os dais cuenta de nada, os lo tomais todo a risa, mirar desde cuando se ha registrado el en burbuja, en el 2010, yo ahi tenia 11 años, esa es una prueba de que lo que me esta pasando es verdad.

No se como os podeis reir de todo esto.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Me resultáis adorables los cervatillos que todavía creéis en la inocencia y en la bondad humana.
> 
> En el altruismo y en ayudar al débil.
> 
> ...



No tengo dudas sobre ello, pero hazlo en privado. Ahórranos el bochorno que producís los dos


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Me resultáis adorables los cervatillos que todavía creéis en la inocencia y en la bondad humana.
> 
> En el altruismo y en ayudar al débil.
> 
> ...



No te he quitado nada, completamente nada, tu sabes como eres, y sabes que estas loco, sabes que me llevas acosando desde que te dije que ya no queria saber nada de ti, y no me equivoque, estas loco.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Yo me voy a cagar en vuestros muertos, dejad ya a la chavala, lleváis toda la puta tarde derroyéndola. Son adultos y que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Luego os extrañan que la peña se suicide o que pasen cosas, normal, si no paráis de decir barbaridades, tratando a la gente como si fuera un sparring, sin importaros en absoluto cómo se pueda sentir ni las movidas que pueda tener en su vida real. Dejadla ya.



Y por eso te abres un multi??


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Yo me voy a cagar en vuestros muertos, dejad ya a la chavala, lleváis toda la puta tarde derroyéndola. Son adultos y que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Luego os extrañan que la peña se suicide o que pasen cosas, normal, si no paráis de decir barbaridades, tratando a la gente como si fuera un sparring, sin importaros en absoluto cómo se pueda sentir ni las movidas que pueda tener en su vida real. Dejadla ya.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No te he quitado nada, completamente nada, tu sabes como eres, y sabes que estas loco, sabes que me llevas acosando desde que te dije que ya no queria saber nada de ti, y no me equivoque, estas loco.



Vale, parece que te van los rollos con los tíos viejunos (en comparación contigo). Aún así tampoco les da derecho a que te acosen.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Alucino en colores


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No te he quitado nada, completamente nada, tu sabes como eres, y sabes que estas loco, sabes que me llevas acosando desde que te dije que ya no queria saber nada de ti, y no me equivoque, estas loco.



Déjate de lloriqueos y denuncia, joder


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No te he quitado nada, completamente nada, tu sabes como eres, y sabes que estas loco, sabes que me llevas acosando desde que te dije que ya no queria saber nada de ti, y no me equivoque, estas loco.



Te voy a pasar eso por alto, porque es en parte cierto.

Recuerda, ahora tengo el poder de aplastarte como a una mosca. Olvida olvidar, cosa que no has hecho nunca.


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (6 Oct 2019)

Patético intento de trolleada. @Jesùs lo dijo se revuelve en su tumba.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Déjate de lloriqueos y denuncia, joder



Pero si nos están trolleando...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Déjate de lloriqueos y denuncia, joder



No puedo, el sabe que no puedo.

Por favor, no escribais nada mas en el hilo, se lo que tengo que hacer.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Pero si nos están trolleando...



OJALÁ , OJALÁ.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Me resultáis adorables los cervatillos que todavía creéis en la inocencia y en la bondad humana.
> 
> En el altruismo y en ayudar al débil.
> 
> ...



Pues gracias por la lección de humanidad.

Ahora te voy a dar yo otra; estás ganandote una investigación criminal. Y arrastrando a @calopez contigo. Continúa haciendo el gilipollas.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Te voy a pasar eso por alto, porque es en parte cierto.
> 
> Recuerda, ahora tengo el poder de aplastarte como a una mosca. Olvida olvidar, cosa que no has hecho nunca.



Que cojones quieres de mi, dejame en paz, por favor, ya te he dicho que tengo miedo, por favor, dejame en paz.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Me resultáis adorables los cervatillos que todavía creéis en la inocencia y en la bondad humana.
> 
> En el altruismo y en ayudar al débil.
> 
> ...



Mmmm quién te ha visto y quién te ve... Tú, que siempre va dando lecciones de moral y siempre aconseja y es ejemplo de correctitud...
En el fondo eres otro lobo con piel de cordero. Que una chavala se exprese en un foro como hacen muchísimos foreros, diciendo burradas y defediéndose cuando la atacan, no la convierten en mala persona ni mucho menos. Ahora no sólo te ríes de su desgracia sino que "tienes el dedo en el gatillo" no? vas a terminar de rematarla? Tú, el buen samaritano? Eso sí que no me lo esperaba de ti.


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues gracias por la lección de humanidad.
> 
> Ahora te voy a dar yo otra; estás ganandote una investigación criminal. Y arrastrando a @calopez contigo. Continúa haciendo el gilipollas.



Jaja sé lo que hago, lo sé muy bien, descuida.

Y os agradezco a todos vuestra colaboración. Sois los mejores amigos de un lobo. Las hienas.

Podéis seguir sin mi.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Si es troleo esto, que sepais que sois los putos amos


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Ten cuidado no vaya a hablar yo de ti.



Tal vez deberías porque el chantaje que el forero está haciendo es delictivo-


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Oct 2019)

Se me ha caído este mensaje, mañana lo recojo que me voy pal sobre. Algunos tenemos que hacer pais.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es troleo esto, que sepais que sois los putos amos



Sabes que, que que asco que una persona se piense que pueda llegar a jugar con esto.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Pero si nos están trolleando...





Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es troleo esto, que sepais que sois los putos amos



No, estoy seguro que no lo es.

Pero no entiendo qué sabe de ella como para no denunciar.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es troleo esto, que sepais que sois los putos amos



Están creando suspense y todo... 
Podrían ser trolles profesionales.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Tal vez deberías porque el chantaje que el forero está haciendo es delictivo-



No por favor, no lo conoceis, yo soy la que lo conozco bien, dejadmelo a mi, me tengo que resolver sola.


----------



## Inmigrante Feminista (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Tu eres el cuak cuak ese, el puto pato sidoso cabron, esperate hijo de puta, tu esperate, ME VOY A BORRAR EL NICK CUANDO ME SALGA DE COÑO.
> Hijo de puta, que con lo feo que eres solo llegaras a follarte a charos.




das pena pana


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> No, estoy seguro que no lo es.
> 
> Pero no entiendo qué sabe de ella como para no denunciar.



Yo creo que sí es trolleo pero en todo caso, ella tampoco es ningún ser de luz eh... No seamos aquí más papistas que el Papa, relee el mensajito que me ha dedicado unas páginas atrás.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es troleo esto, que sepais que sois los putos amos



Ya te digo, esto ni las telenovelas turcas esas que están de moda ahora.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Jaja sé lo que hago, lo sé muy bien, descuida.
> 
> Y os agradezco a todos vuestra colaboración. Sois los mejores amigos de un lobo. Las hienas.
> 
> Podéis seguir sin mi.



Tb podemos hacerte doxing a ti. Si quieres nos ponemos. A mí no me conoce ni Dios y tú habrás chupipandilleado con medio foro. Puedo colaborar contando tu historia tb, para que se sepa quién está detrás del Avatar de un acosador.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Ella tampoco es ningún ser de luz eh... No seamos aquí más papistas que el papa, relee el mensajito que me ha dedicado unas páginas atrás.



Relee tu, todos tus ataques, soy la unica persona en este foro que nunca jamas ataco a nadie, pero todo el mundo va a por mi, todo el mundo, y nunca me quejo por ello, os contesto, ya esta.


----------



## Inmigrante Feminista (6 Oct 2019)

yo lo que veo es que habeis intentado imitar la historia de amor que tenemos yo y mi chamaca me dais pena panas jajaja


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Jaja sé lo que hago, lo sé muy bien, descuida.
> 
> Y os agradezco a todos vuestra colaboración. Sois los mejores amigos de un lobo. Las hienas.
> 
> Podéis seguir sin mi.



Venga, lobo. ¿Qué deberíamos saber y se nos escapa?

Y cuidado porque estás cerca de comerte un marrón


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Venga, lobo. ¿Qué deberíamos saber y se nos escapa?
> 
> Y cuidado porque estás cerca de comerte un marrón



Por favor no, no lo provoques.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> La mora y otro planchabragas trolleando... vuelve al polígono OTRALEFADA



Ojala esto fuese una puta broma, ojala, sabe cosas de mi como para hundirme totalmente.


----------



## tgv5 (6 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Ni puto caso @Ming I. Ya quisieran esos dos subnormales valer la mitad que tú entre los dos.



Pero este hijo de puta lamebragas de mierda que dice que la vieja de la sepultada y la charo de la Ming están buenísimas de qué cojones va el puto negrero traidor a España gandaluz cani de mierda importador de marrónidos para recogerle las putas almendras.

Hijo de puta cierra el puto pico o te lo reviento de seis hostias negrero de mierda. Te voy a poner a recoger un vertedero entero y te voy a pagar un bocadillo de mortadela como haces tú hijo de PUTA.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Por favor no, no lo provoques.



Es con él con quien tienes que hablar, o denunciar, no conmigo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Es con él con quien tienes que hablar, o denunciar, no conmigo.



Lo se, lo se.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tb podemos hacerte doxing a ti. Si quieres nos ponemos. A mí no me conoce ni Dios y tú habrás chupipandilleado con medio foro. Puedo colaborar contando tu historia tb, para que se sepa quién está detrás del Avatar de un acosador.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> La mora y otro planchabragas trolleando... vuelve al polígono OTRALEFADA



Tú eres un saco de mierda tironucable que debería estar hace tiempo en una zanja metido.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Venga, lobo. ¿Qué deberíamos saber y se nos escapa?
> 
> Y cuidado porque estás cerca de comerte un marrón


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Si esto es verdad, se está yendo de las manos y no me mola un pelo


----------



## NCB (6 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tb podemos hacerte doxing a ti. Si quieres nos ponemos. A mí no me conoce ni Dios y tú habrás chupipandilleado con medio foro. Puedo colaborar contando tu historia tb, para que se sepa quién está detrás del Avatar de un acosador.



A mi me suda los cojones poner aquí mi puta cara, mi puto cuerpo, mi puto DNI, y MI PUTA POLLA.

He dicho todo lo que tenía que decir, por ahora.

Inocentes cervatillos... si vosotros supierais todo lo que yo sé.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Yo creo que sí es trolleo pero en todo caso, ella tampoco es ningún ser de luz eh... No seamos aquí más papistas que el Papa, relee el mensajito que me ha dedicado unas páginas atrás.



¿No me digas? Creo que no he tenido un mensaje neutro y mucho menos amistoso con esta persona. Pero una cosa no quita la otra


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> OTRA LEFADA creando autoestima..... yo he visto el video y mira que eres fea hija mia....



Que dices, que dices, que video, tu estas loca o que, no hay ningun puto video.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Ojala esto fuese una puta broma, ojala, sabe cosas de mi como para hundirme totalmente.



Que no eres una santa, ya lo sabe todo el foro. Pero eso no le da derecho a nadie para extorsionarte de esa manera. Vosotros sabréis lo que hacéis.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> A mi me suda los cojones poner aquí mi puta cara, mi puto cuerpo, mi puto DNI, y MI PUTA POLLA.
> 
> He dicho todo lo que tenía que decir, por ahora.
> 
> Inocentes cervatillos... si vosotros supierais todo lo que yo sé.



Venga NCB PASA A PRIVADO Y LO HABLAMOS TRANQUILAMENTE.


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2019)

menudo aburrimiento, aquí los subnormalitos dandole al f5, ni medio lol dais payasos, ni medio lol, me divierte más derruir votontos en el principal que cagaros el alma, sois incluso más downies que los votontos


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164121



Defender a una persona que está siendo víctima de un chantaje y ciberacoso no es ser un whiteknight, es de sentido común. ¿Hasta cuándo tiene que seguir el linchamiento? ¿Tiene que llegar la sangre al río? ¿Cuándo os quedaréis satisfechos?


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Oct 2019)

No hay mayor desprecio que el no hacer aprecio.
Fin del hilo para quien corresponda.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164120



Jajajajajaaja total


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Tú eres un saco de mierda tironucable que debería estar hace tiempo en una zanja metido.



jajajajajajaja otro salvadoncellas al ataqueeeeeeee encima MULTI , muy valiente jaajajajajaj PRINGAO


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> A mi me suda los cojones poner aquí mi puta cara, mi puto cuerpo, mi puto DNI, y MI PUTA POLLA.
> 
> He dicho todo lo que tenía que decir, por ahora.
> 
> Inocentes cervatillos... si vosotros supierais todo lo que yo sé.



Te suda los cojones ponerlo tu. Que lo suban otros, créeme que no. Seguro que tu familia llora de la emoción viendo cómo acosas a la peña por internet. Probamos? Dame tus datos a ver si hay huevos.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> jajajajajajaja otro salvadoncellas al ataqueeeeeeee encima MULTI , muy valiente jaajajajajaj PRINGAO



Por que cojones tienes que reirte de esto, no es el momento.


----------



## Fiodor (6 Oct 2019)

Que alguien haga un resumen con los detalles, personajes principales, subnormales añadidos, fotos, vídeos... Es muy jodido seguir la historia sin tener todos los datos...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Te suda los cojones ponerlo tu. Que lo suban otros, créeme que no. Seguro que tu familia llora de la emoción viendo cómo acosas a la peña por internet. Probamos? Dame tus datos a ver si hay huevos.



Por favor no lo enfades, todo ese enfado solo ira contra mi, saldré perdiendo yo.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

AKHENATÓN EN ALCANTARILLA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164121



Qué poca puta idea tienes. A esta tía siempre le he tenido especial inquina, y más últimamente. Pero una cosa es que no la trague y me parezca lo que me parece, y otra cosa es no inmutarme ante una coacción y presunto delito público. Esto no es la tele, aquí podemos intervenir, como haces y hago


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> jajajajajajaja otro salvadoncellas al ataqueeeeeeee encima MULTI , muy valiente jaajajajajaj PRINGAO



Habló de multi el multi de ¿Aldono? ¿Hans_Asperger? ¿De qué otro tarado desalmado eres multi tú? Venga, dilo, VALIENTE. Que no tuviste cojones para insultar con tu cuenta original. Me comes el ojete lleno de pelos, me das asco tú y toda tu casta sin escrúpulos, si te viese te escupiría a la cara. ASCO es lo que das. Y pensar que seres como tú tienen derecho a votar y a respirar...


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Por favor no lo enfades, todo ese enfado solo ira contra mi, saldré perdiendo yo.



Nah, se vende como muy cerebral y tal, así que use el cerebro. Seguro que recapacita y deja la ciberdelincuencia y el acoso de mierda. Y seguro que entiende que siempre hay un pez más grande.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Nah, se vende como muy cerebral y tal, así que use el cerebro. Seguro que recapacita y deja la ciberdelincuencia y el acoso de mierda. Y seguro que entiende que siempre hay un pez más grande.



A el le da igual todo lo que descubran de el, a mi no, yo quiero conservar mi privacidad, es mi derecho.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

El polla fina dijo:


> Yo sé lo que pasa en este hilo, aunque no diré nada porque no me quiero meter en líos que ni me vienen, ni me van.



Joder, no entres en detalles pero ponnos en la pista.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

El polla fina dijo:


> Yo sé lo que pasa en este hilo, aunque no diré nada porque no me quiero meter en líos que ni me vienen, ni me van.



Joder, no entres en detalles pero ponnos en la pista.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

El polla fina dijo:


> Leed el Khoran y hallaréis la respuesta



Cabronazo


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

No me puedo creer lo que estoy viendo, y no quiero creérmelo, en serio. Tomaos cinco putos minutos y vez que lo que estáis haciendo no está bien y que como esto vaya a más va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## tgv5 (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me puedo creer lo que estoy viendo, y no quiero creérmelo, en serio. Tomaos cinco putos minutos y vez que lo que estáis haciendo no está bien y que como esto vaya a más va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.



Qué tía más hipócrita la madre que la parió.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Cabronazo



Entiendo que te haga gracia, pero la religion no tiene completamente nada que ver con la extorsion y el chantaje.


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2019)

El polla fina dijo:


> Yo sé lo que pasa en este hilo, aunque no diré nada porque no me quiero meter en líos que ni me vienen, ni me van.



hostia no sabía que había un clonecito con mi gran pipeo a la peonza de caniz, mis dies


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Ojala algun dia te pase lo mismo a ti.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

El polla fina dijo:


> Leed el Khoran y hallaréis la respuesta



Para actor porno tú no vales, eh. Si acaso alguna de Torbe.


----------



## Inmigrante Feminista (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me puedo creer lo que estoy viendo, y no quiero creérmelo, en serio. Tomaos cinco putos minutos y vez que lo que estáis haciendo no está bien y que como esto vaya a más va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.



por ke lo dices? viste el video pana?


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Entiendo que te haga gracia, pero la religion no tiene completamente nada que ver con la extorsion y el chantaje.



¿A mí qué me cuentas? Háblalo con quien ha sacado el tema de la religión, o mejor aún, con quien te extorsiona y chantajea.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Donde vives, dime donde vives, te lo juro que quiero quedar contigo, DIME DONDE COJONES VIVES, O ESO O DESCUBRIRE TU IP, venga, dime de donde eres, eso o enserio que lo acabaré descubriendo, quieres pelea, quieres sangre, quieres puñetazos, venga, dime de donde eres.



Yo quoteo que siempre viene bien.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> ¿A mí qué me cuentas? Háblalo con quien ha sacado el tema de la religión, o mejor aún, con quien te extorsiona y chantajea.



Vale.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Yo quoteo que siempre viene bien.



Vale.


----------



## kopke (6 Oct 2019)

¿Quién se ha follado a la loca?


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

kopke dijo:


> ¿Quién se ha follado a la loca?



Parece que el problema está en a quién no se ha follado


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

El polla fina dijo:


> Jijiji, esta polla gustó más que la tuya



Puede ser, y por esas cosas pasan las cosas que pasan como este hilo. Que os den por el ojete a todos un rato. 

Polla sucia


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> Puede ser, y por esas cosas pasan las cosas que pasan como este hilo. Que os den por el ojete a todos un rato.
> 
> Polla sucia



 polla sucia


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

Vamos, que la tiparraca se ha pasado por la piedra a medio foro y claro, los planchabragas estan que trinan pq ven que no podran tocarle las tetillas de mora que tiene...


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> polla sucia



En este foro nunca puede entrar un poco de cordura, sólo pollas y rabia.

Es así.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Planchabragas barato barato....debes de ser un jodido cuarentón CALVO jajajaja lo desesperado que estás que tienes que huelebraguear a una mora con mas km que un 600...



Barato como tu madre que la chupa en la esquina a euro  cómo lo has clavado jjajajaja no proyectes anda pringao


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Vamos, que la tiparraca se ha pasado por la piedra a medio foro y claro, los planchabragas estan que trinan pq ven que no podran tocarle las tetillas de mora que tiene...



Follarse a UNO es follarse a medio foro? por qué siempre decís eso? es que tienes la neurona justa para no cagarte encima hijo


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> PLANCHABRAGAS BARATO DE LA OTRALEFADA....



Ella me conoce


----------



## Leer (6 Oct 2019)

Esto.... chicos, os están troleando.


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

Señales dijo:


> Esto.... chicos, os están troleando.



Te digo yo que no


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Que doc hable de mierda, solo es para llamar la atencion de los foreros, nada mas, no le va la escatología.



Doc = Derroyed!


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Doc = Derroyed!



Si la verdad, no voy a engañarme, desde que solto eso, todo ha ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos, estoy hundida, esta vez si que he tocado fondo.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

A mi me han enviado por privado unas conversaciones de whatsapp entre otralefada y otro forero que vaya tela.....

si lo pongo se cae la web


----------



## Monica1988 (6 Oct 2019)

Ups derroida y machada la mora


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Si la verdad, no voy a engañarme, desde que solto eso, todo ha ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos, estoy hundida, esta vez si que he tocado fondo.



¿Qué tiene que ver el Doc con NCB? Yo empiezo a pensar que aquí sois todos una panda de multis con ganas de trolear.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A mi me han enviado por privado unas conversaciones de whatsapp entre otralefada y otro forero que vaya tela.....
> 
> si lo pongo se cae la web



Eso es mentira y lo sabes. Deja de hacer daño puto cabrón de mierda.


----------



## Leer (6 Oct 2019)

Declaraciones extraordinarias---------> pruebas extraordinarias.

Porque el Barcelona-Sevilla está siendo una mierda que si no ni sigo con el hilo cuando han empezado a desvariar.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver el Doc con NCB? Yo empiezo a pensar que aquí sois todos una panda de multis con ganas de trolear.



Desde que doc dijo que el si que se acosto conmigo, NCB se puso celoso obsesivo, y desde ahi, todo ha ido de mal en peor.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A mi me han enviado por privado unas conversaciones de whatsapp entre otralefada y otro forero que vaya tela.....
> 
> si lo pongo se cae la web



¿Me estás diciendo que te han pasado conversaciones privadas de wasap de otras personas ? ¿Y tu las has abierto? Vamos, no me jodas


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A mi me han enviado por privado unas conversaciones de whatsapp entre otralefada y otro forero que vaya tela.....
> 
> si lo pongo se cae la web



JAMAS, ESO NO HA OCURRIDO JAMAS.
Lo que estas haciendo se llama CALUMNIA.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Si la verdad, no voy a engañarme, desde que solto eso, todo ha ido cuesta abajo y sin frenos, estoy hundida, esta vez si que he tocado fondo.



Que no te hunda lo que esta gente diga de ti. La mayoría de ellos son incapaces de articular buenas palabras, sólo entran aquí para nutrirse del sufrimiento ajeno y utilizar a la gente como sparring volcando todas sus frustraciones en cualquier persona con algún momento de debilidad para sentirse mejor con su vida de mierda. De todo se aprende y todo se supera, TODO. Esto te hará más fuerte niña.


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A mi me han enviado por privado unas conversaciones de whatsapp entre otralefada y otro forero que vaya tela.....
> 
> si lo pongo se cae la web



ponlas por mp


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Que no te hunda lo que esta gente diga de ti. La mayoría de ellos son incapaces de articular buenas palabras, sólo entran aquí para nutrirse del sufrimiento ajeno y utilizar a la gente como sparring volcando todas sus frustraciones en cualquier persona con algún momento de debilidad para sentirse mejor con su vida de mierda. De todo se aprende y todo se supera, TODO. Esto te hará más fuerte niña.



Gracias, te lo agradezco muchisimo.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Eso es mentira y lo sabes. Deja de hacer daño puto cabrón de mierda.



No las voy a poner precisamente pq no quiero hacerle daño.
Y CABRÓN LO SERÁS TU. PRINGAO Y PLANCHABRAGAS


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Sería muy interesante que esto que ha pasado aquí que ya se ha visto más veces en el foro sucediera al revés, que la forera pusiera de vuelta y media al forero, a ver cómo reaccionaríais... A ver si eso despierta un mínimo de empatía o sentido común.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> No las voy a poner precisamente pq no quiero hacerle daño.
> Y CABRÓN LO SERÁS TU. PRINGAO Y PLANCHABRAGAS



No las vas a poner porque estás mintiendo con alevosía para hacer más daño, porque es lo único que sabes hacer, SACO DE MIERDA. Y porque eres un mentiroso y un cobarde.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Yo me voy a cagar en vuestros muertos, dejad ya a la chavala, lleváis toda la puta tarde derroyéndola.



Todos los 'white knight' e hipócritas similares merecéis ser desmembrados en un descampado y ser entregados como cena a los CERDOS.

Para un troleo con LOL que hay viene el gilipollas creyéndoselo y postureando de moralmente superior. Piltrafilla.


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2019)

parserito dijo:


> Al reves, volveria a ser burbuja y dejaria de ser una mezcla en forocoches y sálvame.



Ustec a lo suyo, y los demás a lo nuestro.
yo entro aqui a descojonarme, es que no me gusta el furbos


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Todos los 'white knight' e hipócritas similares merecéis ser desmembrados en un descampado y ser entregados como cena a los CERDOS.
> 
> Para un troleo con LOL que hay viene el gilipollas creyéndoselo y postureando de moralmente superior. Piltrafilla.



Tú eres otra escoria tironucable que en todos los hilos va soltando su mierda misógina porque es un puto amargado y resentido y le da envidia y coraje que 2 personas follen.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Tú eres otra escoria tironucable que en todos los hilos va soltando su mierda misógina porque es un puto amargado y resentido y le da envidia y coraje que 2 personas follen.



Tú sí que eres exterminable, gilipollas y crédulo. ¿Qué es esa mierda de envidia y coraje? ¿Eres un andalú?


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> No las voy a poner precisamente pq no quiero hacerle daño.
> Y CABRÓN LO SERÁS TU. PRINGAO Y PLANCHABRAGAS



Y quizá porque sería delito


----------



## Euro1 (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> utilizar a la gente como sparring volcando todas sus frustraciones en cualquier persona



En realidad ese grupo se subdivide en tres grupos: 1) Los que desprecian lo valioso por odio 2) Los que desprecian lo despreciable para causar mejora social 3) Los que además de hacer lo anterior aleccionan a los despreciables.

Pero tú eres demasiado inferior como para entenderlo. En tu mundo de inmoralidad e idiocia máxima sólo existe 1) No insultar (callarte cuando tus amigos hacen mierda, aprovechándote inmoralmente del silencio) (y no aplaudir al que te mata de envidia) > soy una gran persona. 2) Aplaudir sólo a los que te aplauden AKA "amigo de mis amigos" -> soy una gran persona.

En realidad 1 y 2 te convierten en mierda y demuestran que eres mierda. Pero como digo, tú no podrías entenderlo jamás. Porque entenderlo implicaría entender que te llevas comportando como mierda toda la vida. Adaptas tu realidad de modo que puedes comportarte como escoria sin parar y creer que haces lo contrario.

Como tú, el 95% del foro.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Tú sí que eres exterminable, gilipollas y crédulo. ¿Qué es esa mierda de envidia y coraje? ¿Eres un andalú?



Crédulo no, me conozco la historia de buena tinta y lo que está sucediendo aquí es denunciable. Qué pasa que no entiendes castellano? porque las palabras "envidia" y "coraje" están en la RAE. De nada


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Desde que doc dijo que el si que se acosto conmigo, NCB se puso celoso obsesivo, y desde ahi, todo ha ido de mal en peor.



Entiendo, el problema es que no te lo follaste. Pues ya está grande para aceptar eso con más o menos deportividad, pero haciéndote chantaje sólo se merece una buena viogen por tu parte.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> En realidad ese grupo se subdivide en tres grupos: 1) Los que desprecian lo valioso por odio 2) Los que desprecian lo despreciable para causar mejora social 3) Los que además de hacer lo anterior aleccionan a los despreciables.
> 
> Pero tú eres demasiado inferior como para entenderlo. En tu mundo de inmoralidad e idiocia máxima sólo existe 1) No insultar (y no aplaudir al que te mata de envidia) > soy una gran persona. 2) Aplaudir a los que te aplauden -> soy una gran persona.
> 
> ...



El tarado ese de BENITO SUCNORMAL se pasa el dia oliendo bragas y acaba ciego de feromonas....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Oct 2019)

Si alguien quiere poner algún vídeo o material incriminatorio en una posible denuncia de los whitenights, tras 7 proxies, 11 VPNs y a prueba de cualquier investigación policial, o chivatazo de Calopez, que lo diga.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (6 Oct 2019)

MKA dijo:


> Entiendo, el problema e*s que no te lo follast*e. Pues ya está grande para aceptar eso con más o menos deportividad, pero haciéndote chantaje sólo se merece una buena viogen por tu parte.



Pero si el tarado cuarentón ese va dando su nº movil a la primera de cambio....le tira la caña a todo lo que huela a forera.... OTRO TRIUNFADOR, VAMOS


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Soy marica y mi ano lo disfruta



Lo que eres es un cantamañanas que te crees más mejor que los demás. Y vienes a un hilo de LOL a predicar lo güena persona que eres. Payaso.

'White knight' de fantasía con bandera del arco iris.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> En realidad ese grupo se subdivide en tres grupos: 1) Los que desprecian lo valioso por odio 2) Los que desprecian lo despreciable para causar mejora social 3) Los que además de hacer lo anterior aleccionan a los despreciables.
> 
> Pero tú eres demasiado inferior como para entenderlo. En tu mundo de inmoralidad e idiocia máxima sólo existe 1) No insultar (y no aplaudir al que te mata de envidia) > soy una gran persona. 2) Aplaudir a los que te aplauden -> soy una gran persona.
> 
> ...



jajaja claro que sí guapi, menudo análisis Paco de Mierda que te acabas de sacar del culo. Llevo bastante tiempo por aquí y sé cómo es el foro y el tipo de gente que abunda. Yo no voy de gran persona ni aplaudo a los que me aplauden, sólo estoy en contra de una injusticia y de una situación que roza lo delictivo. Es de sentido común y lógica, pero llámalo como quieras. Curioso que hables de inmoralidad y tu venda de mierda te impida ver la que tienes delante. O tal vez lo que sucede es que como se trata de una forera eso ya me convierte en whiteknight no? porque en este foro de machitos eso es inconcebible, claro. Anda y que te den.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Pero si el tarado cuarentón ese va dando su nº movil a la primera de cambio....le tira la caña a todo lo que huela a forera.... OTRO TRIUNFADOR, VAMOS



Te puede sentar como el culo que la tía que pagafanteas se acabe follando a otro, pero se ahí a chantajearla y amenazar con joderle la vida hay un trecho. Con conductas así, lo único que hacemos es darle alas a las feminazis de mierda.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Lo que eres es un cantamañanas que te crees más mejor que los demás. Y vienes a un hilo de LOL a predicar lo güena persona que eres. Payaso.
> 
> 'White knight' de fantasía con bandera del arco iris.


----------



## Papadelta (6 Oct 2019)

No sé, yo no leo chupipandis ni pagafanteo a nadie


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que los hijos de perra de la Guardia Civil se estarán tomando también esto en serio? A ellos les da igual, porque esos mercenarios cobran.



Bueno, acaban de sacar el helicóptero con el grupo especial de operaciones anti polvos.

La Guardia Civil tiene unidades especialmentee entrenadas para luchar contra las tonterías de los foros.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> En XVIDEOS hay un video muy derroiente del yonki punki y una "señora".....



¿El de la polla torcida es el Doc?


----------



## OYeah (6 Oct 2019)

Bueno, el Doc ha follado. ¿Y qué?. ¿Es que no puede follar el chaval?

Es médico, creo. Eso a una petarda que cae por estos foros le puede interesar.


----------



## Ibis (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero dejad en paz a la chavala y que haga lo que le de la gana. Parecéis el puto salvame





Yo no sé que ha pasado, pero tp es para que se pongan así, que cada uno haga lo q quiera con su vida creo yo


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (6 Oct 2019)

Multis hablando con sus multis, lo nunca visto en el foro


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Es médico, creo. Eso a una petarda que cae por estos foros le puede interesar.



Eso le interesa al 98% de petardas de los foros, y hasta a tu mujer y tu hermana.

Un médico es un sueldazo fijo y el placer garantizado de poder corroer de envidia a todas sus amigas.

No hay abdominales en el mundo ni trasplantes de pelo que superen eso.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (6 Oct 2019)

El polla fina dijo:


> Sí jajajaja
> @OtraEmpecinada ¿te gustaría probar otra vez una buena polla torcida y fina?



Dudo que el tito Doc tenga esa picha tan denigrante y derruida.


----------



## parserito (6 Oct 2019)

Dr.Capcom dijo:


> Ustec a lo suyo, y los demás a lo nuestro.
> yo entro aqui a descojonarme, es que no me gusta el furbos



A mi tampoco me gusta el furbol, lo que si me gustaria es que esto volviese a ser un foro con cosas interesantes y no niños pequeños "troleando".


----------



## Joseba Jonazo (6 Oct 2019)

¿Pero se la han trincado o no? ¿Cuántos? ¿Cuándo es la próxima orgía?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Inmigrante Feminista dijo:


> das pena pana



*Mussolini94*, ¿ahora los presuntos mejicanos decís PANA en lugar de WEY?


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (6 Oct 2019)

parserito dijo:


> A mi tampoco me gusta el furbol, lo que si me gustaria es que esto volviese a ser un foro con cosas interesantes y no niños pequeños "troleando".



Para eso está el ABC y similares, se da ustec de alta y alli puede discutir "seriamente" con "adultos cultivados".
Este foro es lo que es: un punch virtual y estamos en la guardería, así que se aceptan lo que usted llama niños.
Edito: las quejas al calvo, que es el culpable.


----------



## OYeah (6 Oct 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Eso le interesa al 98% de petardas de los foros, y hasta a tu mujer y tu hermana.
> 
> Un médico es un sueldazo fijo y el placer garantizado de poder corroer de envidia a todas sus amigas.
> 
> No hay abdominales en el mundo ni trasplantes de pelo que superen eso.




Vamos a dejarlo en un 90% de las mujeres... heterosexuales.

No todo es el status. Hay que ser ALFA aunque seas un marronido recien llegado en patera.


----------



## elena francis (6 Oct 2019)

¿Hay fotos en el hilo?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Crédulo no, me conozco la historia de buena tinta y lo que es...



Viendo que eres forero Paco Demier y que dices que eres testigo de la historia... ¿no serás el DOC con un 'multi'?

Daría un poco de vergüenza ajena, pero se me ha ocurrido. Malpensado que soy.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Viendo que eres forero Paco Demier y que dices que eres testigo de la historia... ¿no serás el DOC con un 'multi'?
> 
> Daría un poco de vergüenza ajena, pero se me ha ocurrido. Malpensado que soy.



Lo que tú pienses sinceramente me importa un zurullo  Puedo ser cualquiera, incluso tu vecino.
Y edito: por qué me prestas tanta atención ahora? será porque lo que te he dicho te ha picado?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Ella me conoce



Pues lo que yo digo, DOC.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Oct 2019)

Hacedme un resumen.

Paso de leerme 18 páginas de esta mierda.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues lo que yo digo, DOC.



Y? puedo ser cualquier persona que haya hablado con ella o con los 2.


----------



## Benito Camelo (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Pues lo que yo digo, DOC.



jajjaja que vale, que sí. No sabes cómo me estoy descojonando. Ya te pueden dar el título de Criminología crack


----------



## RAFA MORA (6 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero dejad en paz a la chavala y que haga lo que le de la gana. Parecéis el puto salvame


----------



## RAFA MORA (6 Oct 2019)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Hay fotos en el hilo?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Oct 2019)

Deja de poner fotos de ese hijo de puta, perra asquerosa.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164166



Que hostia con la mano abierta


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Oct 2019)

Me he leído por encima el hilo sin demasiado interés y el cabronazo del @Actor Secundario Bob lo ha volvido a hacer. Después de la inmesa humillación a Plaster ha vuelto con un hilo que genera malestar y ambiente gerracivilista. Hay hasta white knights escudando putas y un ambiente de hostilidad creciente entre diversas partes.

Me nuuuuuuuutreeeee. Éste trabajo debería hacerlo yo. Siempre lo hace el mismo. Puto Master of Puppets. No es gracioso ver como tiene la supremacía absoluta. Bailáis a su son como moñecos sin voluntad.


----------



## RAFA MORA (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Deja de poner fotos de ese hijo de puta, perra asquerosa.


----------



## Segismunda (6 Oct 2019)

Pero al final ¿quién metió su víscera en las entrañas de quién? Que no me voy a leer veinte páginas.


----------



## Merrill (6 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me he leído por encima el hilo sin demasiado interés y el cabronazo del @Actor Secundario Bob lo ha volvido a hacer. Después de la inmesa humillación a Plaster ha vuelto con un hilo que genera malestar y ambiente gerracivilista. Hay hasta white knights escudando putas y un ambiente de hostilidad creciente entre diversas partes.
> 
> Me nuuuuuuuutreeeee. Éste trabajo debería hacerlo yo. Siempre lo hace el mismo. Puto Master of Puppets. No es gracioso ver como tiene la supremacía absoluta. Bailáis a su son como moñecos sin voluntad.



El pato no defrauda. Lo tenía en el ijnore, ya no recuerdo por qué, y el cabronazo se ha ganado su restitución a base de derroiciones. Haprended, vetilllas.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Oct 2019)

Segismunda dijo:


> Pero al final ¿quién metió su víscera en las entrañas de quién? Que no me voy a leer veinte páginas.



Aquí no ha metido nadie nada, querida Segismunda, ha sido todo una ida de olla del señor médico. Parece mentira que se crean semejantes chorradas


----------



## mendeley (6 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hacedme un resumen.
> 
> Paso de leerme 18 páginas de esta mierda.



Forera que no cae especialmente bien se folla a Doc, forero previamente descartado entra en cólera y amenaza con hundirla.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Forera que no cae especialmente bien se folla a Doc, forero previamente descartado entra en cólera y amenaza con hundirla.



Pero que putas que son. Ya podrían ir a follarse al Actor secundario o Coalición. Nunca valoran el tener un corazón puro. Pero nooooooooo... al que ostenta de oros cada día en cada momento. Es que es infalible. Son jodidas urracas que van a lo que más brilla -en el sentido más crematístico-. Sus objetivos son tan vulgares como ellas mismas.

Veo hasta Doc white Knighteando con un multi. 

Es todo tan previsible.


----------



## OYeah (6 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pero que putas que son. Ya podrían ir a follarse al Actor secundario o Coalición. Nunca valoran el tener un corazón puro. Pero nooooooooo... al que ostenta de oros cada día en cada momento. Es que es infalible. Son jodidas urracas que van a lo que más brilla -en el sentido más crematístico-. Sus objetivos son tan vulgares como ellas mismas.




Jajjajakjakajaajajja!!!!!

El Pato un corazon puro! Cualicion!!!!

Master of Irony, Pajarroto.

El Pato es el ser mas visillero y cotilla y Celestino que ha habido en el foro.


----------



## Inmigrante Feminista (6 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> *Mussolini94*, ¿ahora los presuntos mejicanos decís PANA en lugar de WEY?




kuando he dixo ke sea mexikano? soy mitad piel roja mitad katalan pana


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2019)

últimamente no conozco a nadie de la guarde, ¿qué está pasando? ¿nos hacemos mayores cuando olvidamos que existe la guarde en este antro de perdición o cómo va?

Menos mal que el pato no ha evolucionado nada y sigue abriendo los mismos putos hilos del siglo pasado pero cambiando los nombres.
Si no fuera por él...
ji ji ji


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Oct 2019)

Yo creia que el problema "ej laj ejapañolah no follan" pero aluego los subnormales se quejan de "ej son unaa carruseleras".

Sois subnormales.o que coño os pasa??


----------



## ulla (7 Oct 2019)

Pues claro que son subnormales y el pajarotto es otro subnormal. Alguien con verdadera autoridad debe decirlo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (7 Oct 2019)

Este hilo ya está muerto. Llegué tarde.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Oct 2019)

damnit dijo:


> ah, ¿que aquí se folla?
> 
> y yo sin saberlo



Yo tambien acabo de descubrir que en el floro hay un submundo, mas bien una chupipandi, que se montan orgias salvajes. Acojonante!!


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Oct 2019)

ulla dijo:


> Pues claro que son subnormales y el pajarotto es otro subnormal. Alguien con verdadera autoridad debe decirlo.



Durisimaas declaraciones! Que hacemos señor @Pajarotto ??


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Durisimaas declaraciones! Que hacemos señor @Pajarotto ??



No sé ni quién es tio. A mi que me importa. XD XD


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Oct 2019)

Seguro que @Culorotto sabe mas de este tema.


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me he leído por encima el hilo sin demasiado interés y el cabronazo del @Actor Secundario Bob lo ha volvido a hacer. Después de la inmesa humillación a Plaster ha vuelto con un hilo que genera malestar y ambiente gerracivilista. Hay hasta white knights escudando putas y un ambiente de hostilidad creciente entre diversas partes.
> 
> Me nuuuuuuuutreeeee. Éste trabajo debería hacerlo yo. Siempre lo hace el mismo. Puto Master of Puppets. No es gracioso ver como tiene la supremacía absoluta. Bailáis a su son como moñecos sin voluntad.



Súper crack, sí, ha conseguido que un tío pierda los papeles y roce -o entre, no sé- en lo delictivo por el polvo que ha echado una forera a la que casi le da un ataque de ansiedad.

No sé en qué jodido mundo vivís que no sois capaces de ver que detrás del teclado hay personas. O lo que es peor, lo sabéis y os importa una mierda. Y hablas de muñecos sin voluntad, hay que joderse.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me he leído por encima el hilo sin demasiado interés y el cabronazo del @Actor Secundario Bob lo ha volvido a hacer. Después de la inmesa humillación a Plaster ha vuelto con un hilo que genera malestar y ambiente gerracivilista. Hay hasta white knights escudando putas y un ambiente de hostilidad creciente entre diversas partes.
> 
> Me nuuuuuuuutreeeee. Éste trabajo debería hacerlo yo. Siempre lo hace el mismo. Puto Master of Puppets. No es gracioso ver como tiene la supremacía absoluta. Bailáis a su son como moñecos sin voluntad.



Realmente el hilo ya estaba en marcha aquí, pero he visto que el tema no estaba debidamente conceptualizado para generar el máximo DOLOR... Allí el escándalo estaba eclipsado por Doc Smoking, que iba de protagonista molón, y yo he visto el nicho de mercado consistente en *extirpar* a la forera en cuestión de allí y convertirla en protagonista en otro hilo... Fíjate en el toque maestro de omitir el nombre de Doc Smoking en el título y decir que ella "se ha acostado con un forero", colocando a la pelandusca sola ante el peligro.

Son esas habilidades sutiles que se logran a base de años de foreo puro y duro.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Realmente el hilo ya estaba en marcha aquí, pero he visto que el tema no estaba debidamente conceptualizado para generar el máximo DOLOR... Allí el escándalo estaba eclipsado por Doc Smoking, que iba de protagonista molón, y yo he visto el nicho de mercado consistente en *extirpar* a la forera en cuestión de allí y convertirla en protagonista en otro hilo... Fíjate en el toque maestro de omitir el nombre de Doc Smoking en el título y decir que ella "se ha acostado con un forero", colocando a la pelandusca sola ante el peligro.
> 
> Son esas habilidades sutiles que se logran a base de años de foreo puro y duro.



Pero qué malévolo eres.


----------



## Benito Camelo (7 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Realmente el hilo ya estaba en marcha aquí, pero he visto que el tema no estaba debidamente conceptualizado para generar el máximo DOLOR... Allí el escándalo estaba eclipsado por Doc Smoking, que iba de protagonista molón, y yo he visto el nicho de mercado consistente en *extirpar* a la forera en cuestión de allí y convertirla en protagonista en otro hilo... Fíjate en el toque maestro de omitir el nombre de Doc Smoking en el título y decir que ella "se ha acostado con un forero", colocando a la pelandusca sola ante el peligro.
> 
> Son esas habilidades sutiles que se logran a base de años de foreo puro y duro.



Ya puedes hacerte la pajilla de rigor que te da el placer de derroer a alguien en el foro y dormir tranquilo, íncubo sin alma.


----------



## ulla (7 Oct 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Durisimaas declaraciones! Que hacemos señor @Pajarotto ??



No vais a hacer nada, subnormales. Solo leerme como dos desgraciados subnormales.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Ya puedes hacerte la pajilla de rigor que te da el placer de derroer a alguien en el foro y dormir tranquilo, íncubo sin alma.



¿Pero al final qué ha pasao? Veo que la Empecinada ha borrado algunos posts suyos del principio, pero no todos... Quienes la han derroído han sido todos los que han entrado después porque le tenían ganas... Yo sólo he tirado la cerilla y la combustión la habéis hecho vosotros...

Algo malo habrá hecho la forera para que tanta gente haya ido a degüello contra ella... Hasta las otras foreras le tenían ganas.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Pero al final qué ha pasao? Veo que la Empecinada ha borrado algunos posts suyos del principio, pero no todos... Quienes la han derroído han sido todos los que han entrado después porque le tenían ganas... Yo sólo he tirado la cerilla y la combustión la habéis hecho vosotros...
> 
> Algo malo habrá hecho para que tanta gente haya ido a degüello contra ella.



Yo he llegado muy tarde a este sarao y no me he enterado de la misa ni tres cuartos. Pero he visto gente insultandose y ya lo he disfrutado. Ya me vale verga.


----------



## Benito Camelo (7 Oct 2019)

Venga hombre, no te hagas el inocente. En el otro hilo no la estaban linchando tanto y a ti eso no te ha molado. Has ido a hacer sangre. Siempre tienes que abrir hilos de escarnio público, es lo que te mola, lo que te nutre. Los demás la han derroído por el hecho de ser forera no porque le tuvieran ganas porque ya se ha visto lo mismo más veces por aquí, forera que aparece, insulto que le cae y si se la puede vilipendiar, mejor. Tan culpable es el que tira la cerilla como el que echa gasolina.


----------



## Feynman (7 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Realmente el hilo ya estaba en marcha aquí, pero he visto que el tema no estaba debidamente conceptualizado para generar el máximo DOLOR... Allí el escándalo estaba eclipsado por Doc Smoking, que iba de protagonista molón, y yo he visto el nicho de mercado consistente en *extirpar* a la forera en cuestión de allí y convertirla en protagonista en otro hilo... Fíjate en el toque maestro de omitir el nombre de Doc Smoking en el título y decir que ella "se ha acostado con un forero", colocando a la pelandusca sola ante el peligro.
> 
> Son esas habilidades sutiles que se logran a base de años de foreo puro y duro.



Eres todo un genio del mal. Te imagino vestido de gris, con una cicatriz vertical que cruza toda tu cara, delante del portátil, acariciando un gato blanco, mientras planificas el enésimo plan maléfico que derroirá a un forero y lanzando una risa malvada de triunfo al materializarse en tu mente.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Venga hombre, no te hagas el inocente. En el otro hilo no la estaban linchando tanto y a ti eso no te ha molado. Has ido a hacer sangre. Siempre tienes que abrir hilos de escarnio público, es lo que te mola, lo que te nutre. Los demás la han derroído por el hecho de ser forera no porque le tuvieran ganas porque ya se ha visto lo mismo más veces por aquí, forera que aparece, insulto que le cae y si se la puede vilipendiar, mejor. Tan culpable es el que tira la cerilla como el que echa gasolina.



Bonitas palabras, Doc Smoking. 

Mis +1


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Oct 2019)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> Eres catalán?



La mala puta esta es mora por lo que tengo entendido.


----------



## Benito Camelo (7 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo he llegado muy tarde a este sarao y no me he enterado de la misa ni tres cuartos. Pero he visto gente insultandose y ya lo he disfrutado. Ya me vale verga.



Es que si sólo se hubiese quedado en insultos y humillación pública burbujil, tiene un pase sabiendo cómo os la gastáis por aquí, pero lo que ha pasado después con un chantaje de por medio es otra cosa, ya roza lo delictivo y son palabras mayores, pero como no va con vosotros os da igual.


----------



## Feynman (7 Oct 2019)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164166



Pierde más aceite que todos los foreros reunidos en los hilos de pollas de qualición.


----------



## Benito Camelo (7 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Bonitas palabras, Doc Smoking.
> 
> Mis +1



Si fuera Doc Smoking no tendría problema en decirlo.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Si fuera Doc Smoking no tendría problema en decirlo.



A mi sólo me interesa descalificar foreros del gran premio de forero revelación de este año. Usaré cualquier cosa para ganar este año. Este año sí, voy a por todas.
Y no lo digo porque me haya presentado anteriormente porque soy un forero nuevo de este año.


----------



## Euro1 (7 Oct 2019)

No os chupéis las pollas inventando más gilipolleces (como lo de la humillación plasteriana) si el hilo es una pedazo de basura donde todo ha ocurrido entre bambalinas y no se entiende ni tiene sentido nada.

Se supone que ella ha sido puta, un forero se la follaba, lo sabía, y ella ha entrado al foro tan campante tanto tiempo sabiendo que otros lo sabían.

Ahora el otro amenaza con hacerlo público y hay un vídeo que ya no está y un anuncio de puta que desaparece en segundos.

¿?¿??¿?¿?¿?¿

Dejad de inventar subnormalidades virgendoritas y aclarad algo. Esto está más vacío que los hilos del inútil del pajarraco.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Donde vives, dime donde vives, te lo juro que quiero quedar contigo, DIME DONDE COJONES VIVES, O ESO O DESCUBRIRE TU IP, venga, dime de donde eres, eso o enserio que lo acabaré descubriendo, quieres pelea, quieres sangre, quieres puñetazos, venga, dime de donde eres.



Pelea de gatas jajajajajajajajajajaja. Cuando os estéis zurrando grabadlo y colgadlo en el foro.


----------



## Benito Camelo (7 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> No os chupéis las pollas inventando más gilipolleces (como lo de la humillación plasteriana) si el hilo es una pedazo de basura donde todo ha ocurrido entre bambalinas y no se entiende ni tiene sentido nada.
> 
> Se supone que ella ha sido puta, un forero se la follaba, lo sabía, y ella ha entrado al foro tan campante tanto tiempo sabiendo que otros lo sabían.
> 
> ...



De dónde sacas que ella ha sido puta y lo del anuncio que duró segundos? y lo del vídeo? yo no he visto nada. No sé si le ha dado tiempo a ser puta con tan sólo 20 años...os creéis esa rocambolesca versión y no la versión más plausible de que sea una chavala que se folló al forero equivocado?


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Es que si sólo se hubiese quedado en insultos y humillación pública burbujil, tiene un pase sabiendo cómo os la gastáis por aquí, pero lo que ha pasado después con un chantaje de por medio es otra cosa, ya roza lo delictivo y son palabras mayores, pero como no va con vosotros os da igual.



¿Qué chantaje? 
No me entero de una mierda.

A ver si alguien hace un sinopsis detallada porque si no mal vamos.


----------



## Benito Camelo (7 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Qué chantaje?
> No me entero de una mierda.
> 
> A ver si alguien hace un sinopsis detallada porque si no mal vamos.



Pues está varias páginas más atrás...el forero NBC amenazó con revelar información personal de la forera si ella no accedía vete a saber qué...Parece ser que le escoció que ella se tirase al doctor en vez de a él. De ahí viene todo.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

El forero NBC... llevo media vida aquí y no tengo ni idea de quién es...


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> No os chupéis las pollas inventando más gilipolleces (como lo de la humillación plasteriana) si el hilo es una pedazo de basura donde todo ha ocurrido entre bambalinas y no se entiende ni tiene sentido nada.
> 
> Se supone que ella ha sido puta, un forero se la follaba, lo sabía, y ella ha entrado al foro tan campante tanto tiempo sabiendo que otros lo sabían.
> 
> ...



Para no haber entendido nada has soltado un buen discurso (prefabricado, supongo)


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2019)

@NCB explícanos a ver qué coño hemos presenciado esta tarde, porque la mayoría no nos hemos enterao ni de la mitad.


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Eres todo un genio del mal. Te imagino vestido de gris, con una cicatriz vertical que cruza toda tu cara, delante del portátil, acariciando un gato blanco, mientras planificas el enésimo plan maléfico que derroirá a un forero y lanzando una risa malvada de triunfo al materializarse en tu mente.



Yo me imagino al pato como una locaza...algo así como la Veneno...


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Para los que lleguéis tarde, unas aclaraciones.

Un forero abre hilo attentionwhore contando que se ha follado (hecho el amor) a una forera chortina premium. La más premium del mundo mundial.

Chortina entra porque su coño lo vale al hilo y se rie de los comentarios.

La cosa se empieza a poner fea y las risas bajan de intensidad y empiezan a ser gestos de preocupación.

Se abre otro hilo destructor para lanzar más carne a las hienas.

Las hienas la despedazan.

Yo aparezco y descargo MI PUTA FURIA VENGADORA SALIDA DE MIS COJONES. Por un asunto que no viene al caso, pero no es sexo.

Después, como pasa siempre, empieza a salir información inventada o errónea mezclando cosas de otros hilos. Ni es prostituta, ni hay un video suyo. Lo que se ha posteado es de otro hilo copro con una puta que no tiene nada que ver.

Que os quede claro, no extorsiono por sexo. Eso a mi no me va, aunque la verdad, dicho así no suena mal. Pero no es mi estilo. Lo que yo busco es otra cosa que a vosotros no os importa. Pero digamos que tiene que ver con LA PUTA INTEGRIDAD DE MIS COJONES.

Porque a mi no me toca los cojones NI DIOS.

Espero haber aclarado el tema.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Que os quede claro, no extorsiono por sexo. Eso a mi no me va, aunque la verdad, dicho así no suena mal. Pero no es mi estilo. Lo que yo busco es otra cosa que a vosotros no os importa. Pero digamos que tiene que ver con LA PUTA INTEGRIDAD DE MIS COJONES.
> 
> 
> Espero haber aclarado el tema.



Clarísimo. En este post acabas de admitir que conoces la identidad real de una usuaria del foro, a la vez que admites que la estás extorsionando, lo cual constituye un indicio evidente de delito que puede ser investigado ... cuando empecinada quiera. 


Creo que el que no tiene muy claro de que va el tema, eres tú. Rectifica mientras puedas.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Clarísimo. En este post acabas de admitir que conoces la identidad real de una usuaria del foro, a la vez que admites que la estás extorsionando, lo cual constituye un indicio evidente de delito que puede ser investigado ... cuando empecinada quiera.
> 
> 
> Creo que el que no tiene muy claro de que va el tema, eres tú. Rectifica mientras puedas.



Estoy muy tranquilo, no te preocupes.


----------



## Bercipotecado (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Clarísimo. En este post acabas de admitir que conoces la identidad real de una usuaria del foro, a la vez que admites que la estás extorsionando, lo cual constituye un indicio evidente de delito que puede ser investigado ... cuando empecinada quiera.
> 
> 
> Creo que el que no tiene muy claro de que va el tema, eres tú. Rectifica mientras puedas.



Que poco conoces el foro

Me encanta venir de vacaciones y encontrarme estos hilos! jajajaja

Esto suena mas a que nuestra querida conforera ha estado jijijajeando con NCB a la par que con nuestro doc y quizas el jijijajeo a dos bandas era algo ocultado por nuestra conforera, pensando NCB que habia algo mas que jijiajeo sano.

Una simple opinion por lo leido a medias durante mi cafe antes de dormir. Que puedo estar equivocado

Y no, de momento no es ningun tipo de delito, a no ser que sepas a que se refiere el conforero, que va a hacer y el como


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Os hacéis muy pesados molestando al personal.



Es la gracia de burbuja. Humillar y derroyer al projimo.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Oct 2019)

ulla dijo:


> No vais a hacer nada, subnormales. Solo leerme como dos desgraciados subnormales.



Siguen las durisimas declaraciones!!!


NCB dijo:


> Para los que lleguéis tarde, unas aclaraciones.
> 
> Un forero abre hilo attentionwhore contando que se ha follado (hecho el amor) a una forera chortina premium. La más premium del mundo mundial.
> 
> ...



Entonces el video ande esta?? No hay ni una simple captura prenda style??


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Es que no soy una mentirosa, esto es un foro, y hay anonimato, que sigan que sigan con sus palurdeces de niños chicos, que de verdad que yo aqui estoy subiendo capturas a instastorie mientras me descojono comiendo aceitunas.
> 
> 
> 
> PD PATO MARICON.





Anonimato??? Jajajajajajaja los de csi son aficionados con los que pululamos por aqui


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Que poco conoces el foro
> 
> Me encanta venir de vacaciones y encontrarme estos hilos! jajajaja
> 
> ...



No exactamente. El jijijajeo conmigo acabó cuando empezó el de Doc. No me importa, si le place que le haga un rimjob un skin puesto de grifa, es su parafilia y no me meto en ella.

El problema viene con la falta de respeto, el insulto, la prepotencia y la soberbia destilados de su persona hacia la mía. Porque su coño lo valía.

Y conmigo cuidado, porque mis cojones llevan 40 putos años intactos, y no va a venir una niñata a tocármelos.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Estoy muy tranquilo, no te preocupes.



Yo no soy el que se está buscando consecuencias criminales, patrimoniales y publicitarias graves, por creer que se pueden soltar amenazas, explicitar chantajes y acosar a una chica por redes sociales. 

Soy el que te ha explicado ya un par de veces de qué va esto, pero parece que no te has dado cuenta en que posición te encuentras y cuál es el siguiente paso. Sigue tranquilo y dejala en paz, y se queda todo en desahogo chulesco, tus pelotas y tu honor.


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Lo primero es que yo no soy puta, y no tengo ningun video haciendo nada en la web.




Segun lo que dice el otro te grabo y lo subio.... Pero a saber si es verdad, que aqui hay mucho loco.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo no soy el que se está buscando consecuencias criminales, patrimoniales y publicitarias graves, por creer que se pueden soltar amenazas, explicitar chantajes y acosar a una chica por redes sociales.
> 
> Soy el que te ha explicado ya un par de veces de qué va esto, pero parece que no te has dado cuenta en que posición te encuentras y cuál es el siguiente paso. Sigue tranquilo y dejala en paz, y se queda todo en desahogo chulesco, tus pelotas y tu honor.



Te entendí a la primera y agradezco tu preocupación, gracias (y no lo digo con ironía).


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Yo me voy a cagar en vuestros muertos, dejad ya a la chavala, lleváis toda la puta tarde derroyéndola. Son adultos y que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Luego os extrañan que la peña se suicide o que pasen cosas, normal, si no paráis de decir barbaridades, tratando a la gente como si fuera un sparring, sin importaros en absoluto cómo se pueda sentir ni las movidas que pueda tener en su vida real. Dejadla ya.




Suicidarse por esto?? Posiblemente esten troleando y se esten partiendo el culo.


Os pensais que esto es la puta vida real. Son todos personajes, y si alguno la caga que asuma sus consecuencias.


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es troleo esto, que sepais que sois los putos amos




Aficionados, adicionados de tres al cuarto


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Yo no sé que ha pasado, pero tp es para que se pongan así, que cada uno haga lo q quiera con su vida creo yo




Pues ha pasado que es domingo por la tarde, estan de resaca, la peli de la 3 es una mierda y vamos a trollear en el foro. 

La forera se ha follado al doc, y ahora finge que esta muy mal que llora y ese drama. Por el medio foreros, pagafantas y gilipollas varios malgastan su vida insiltandose entre ellos. Oye que si es por terapia para soltar agresividad lo heo boen, mejoe que se llamen hijos de puta por aqui, que no salgan a la calle y se.lien a ostias con el primer inocente que pase


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Viendo que eres forero Paco Demier y que dices que eres testigo de la historia... ¿no serás el DOC con un 'multi'?
> 
> Daría un poco de vergüenza ajena, pero se me ha ocurrido. Malpensado que soy.




Joder mucho has tardado en descubrirle... Se le veia a la legua


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Te entendí a la primera y agradezco tu preocupación, gracias (y no lo digo con ironía).



Pues si realmente lo has entendido, supongo que demostrarás esos huevos y ese honor( tampoco es ironia) y abandonaras el macarrismo delictivo y el ciberacoso. Ya lograste amedrentarla y hundirla. Destrozarla. Te lo aseguro. Ya has logrado tu satisfacción y tú venganza por la afrenta juvenil que te haya podido hacer una veinteañera. A partir de aquí solo demuestras obsesion compulsiva y el infantilismo que le achacas a ella y no nobleza ni masculinidad de hombre adulto interaccionando con crias. 

Y hasta aquí la conversación de hombre a hombre, delante del foro. Os dejo a ti y a tu conciencia rectificar.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues si realmente lo has entendido, supongo que demostrarás esos huevos y ese honor( tampoco es ironia) y abandonaras el macarrismo delictivo y el ciberacoso. Ya lograste amedrentarla y hundirla. Destrozarla. Te lo aseguro. Ya has logrado tu satisfacción y tú venganza por la afrenta juvenil que te haya podido hacer una veinteañera. A partir de aquí solo demuestras obsesion compulsiva y el infantilismo que le achacas a ella y no nobleza ni masculinidad de hombre adulto interaccionando con crias.
> 
> Y hasta aquí la conversación de hombre a hombre, delante del foro. Os dejo a ti y a tu conciencia rectificar.



No puedo decir otra cosa que son sabias y maduras palabras.

Sin embargo, hay algo más, que va más allá de obsesiones o infantilismos. Se trata, como has mencionado, de Honor, una palabra en desuso, pero que yo tengo grabada a fuego en el pecho. Las afrentas deben ser resarcidas. El respeto restablecido. Y entonces se recuperará el equilibrio, y yo seguiré mi camino.

Agradecido por tus consejos.


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Aprovecho este hilo para saludar a los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad.

En este hilo, el que mas ha sido derroyido es desesperanzado que sigue sin follar. Para los señores agentes, subio un video a youtube amenazando y dando muestras de su locura.

Y se demuestra que la forera en cuestion ha ido creando durante unos meses una red de enemigos que han esperado el momento para atacar.


Y por ultimo, te follas al doc, y creias que no lo iba a contar??


----------



## needmoney (7 Oct 2019)

test de IQ


----------



## Philip J. Fry (7 Oct 2019)

Me he perdido todo por culpa de tener vida social. 

¿Quienes hicieron el amor? ¿Nadie quiere hacer el amor conmigo?


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

needmoney dijo:


> test de IQ



Joder

Sólo podía ser needmoney


----------



## colero (7 Oct 2019)

Os expresáis fatal, sea un trolleo o una historia real no se entera uno de nada.

Y aprovecho para decir que nunca le he visto la gracia al Doc ese, sus hilos consisten en repetir hasta la extenuación palabras soeces. El mismo nivel intelectual que los chistes de caca culo pedo pis que cuentan los niños. Los cojones va a ser médico.q


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Me resultáis adorables los cervatillos que todavía creéis en la inocencia y en la bondad humana.
> 
> En el altruismo y en ayudar al débil.
> 
> ...



Pero cuenta de una puta vez que te ha hecho para que se te VAYA LA PUTA OLLA TANTO.

Porque estás quedando como un puto niñato resentido.

Imagino que podrás contar en qué te ha faltado el respeto. Que según tú no tiene nada que ver con que se haya follado al otro y a tí no.


----------



## cortoplacista (7 Oct 2019)

Segundo mojón para cuando vuelva esta tarde de aumentar el PIB nacional


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Súper crack, sí, ha conseguido que un tío pierda los papeles y roce -o entre, no sé- en lo delictivo por el polvo que ha echado una forera a la que casi le da un ataque de ansiedad.
> 
> No sé en qué jodido mundo vivís que no sois capaces de ver que detrás del teclado hay personas. O lo que es peor, lo sabéis y os importa una mierda. Y hablas de muñecos sin voluntad, hay que joderse.



Pero que no veis que es una trolleada como dios manda??? OS ESTAN TOMANDO EL PELO. ES COMO UNA OBRA DE TEATRO.


----------



## Nico (7 Oct 2019)

El vídeo existe y ya está circulando. Pajarotto y Benito Tocamelo lo saben y no pueden negarlo.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

Nico dijo:


> El vídeo existe y ya está circulando. Pajarotto y Benito Tocamelo lo saben y no pueden negarlo.



De qué vídeo habláis, del de xvideos con 1,2 millones de reproducciones?


----------



## OYeah (7 Oct 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El forero NBC... llevo media vida aquí y no tengo ni idea de quién es...



Pero si en el mensaje anterior dices que eres forero nuevo de un año...


Y hay multis contestandose a si mismos...


Jajajaj!!!!! Que locos estais. Guardo el hilo para una noche con porrito sano y subir la dopa.


----------



## OYeah (7 Oct 2019)

La Empecinada debe tener un rabaco como bate de beisbol, el Doc mismo seguramente.

AVRE GRANDE!!!!!

Y el Pato como siempre removiendo ahi el caldero de mierda... Venga remueve ahi con la cuchara!


----------



## Desdemocratícese (7 Oct 2019)

Estáis mu locos, tíos.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

Philip J. Fry dijo:


> Me he perdido todo por culpa de tener vida social.
> 
> ¿Quienes hicieron el amor? ¿Nadie quiere hacer el amor conmigo?



Nadie hizo el amor con nadie, es una ida de olla de doc. Una broma que se ha ido de las manos con la colaboración desinteresada de varios foreros a quienes les va la marcha.


----------



## juster (7 Oct 2019)

tanto rollo por un poco de polla y chochito mojado...?
vamos, en vuestra vida follareis miles de veces...


----------



## escalocalor (7 Oct 2019)

juster dijo:


> tanto rollo por un poco de polla y chochito mojado...?
> vamos, en vuestra vida follareis miles de veces...



Miles? Que dices miles? Decenas, cientos!!!


----------



## escalocalor (7 Oct 2019)

colero dijo:


> Os expresáis fatal, sea un trolleo o una historia real no se entera uno de nada.
> 
> Y aprovecho para decir que nunca le he visto la gracia al Doc ese, sus hilos consisten en repetir hasta la extenuación palabras soeces. El mismo nivel intelectual que los chistes de caca culo pedo pis que cuentan los niños. Los cojones va a ser médico.q



AVRASE


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Clarísimo. En este post acabas de admitir que conoces la identidad real de una usuaria del foro, a la vez que admites que la estás extorsionando, lo cual constituye un indicio evidente de delito que puede ser investigado ... cuando empecinada quiera.
> 
> 
> Creo que el que no tiene muy claro de que va el tema, eres tú. Rectifica mientras puedas.



Tu debes estar chocheando pq el forero no la extorsiona en ningún momento....


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Ah ya decía yo que no me enteraba de qué hilos hablabáis.

Tengo el doc en ignorados y no me acordaba.

¿Voy a quitarle de esa lista para enterarme del tema? No fucking way.

Este tema me aburre pero mientras os sigáis peleando, a mi me vale. A ver si empieza pronto la violencia, los lloros, las acusaciones, el DRAMA porque ésto decae.


----------



## walda (7 Oct 2019)

El pato tiene invidia

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OYeah (7 Oct 2019)

walda dijo:


> El pato tiene invidia
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk




Puede cambiar de nick y avatar, pero sigue siendo el Pato.


¿Cuánto tiempo llevará sin follar?


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Puede cambiar de nick y avatar, pero sigue siendo el Pato.
> 
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiempo llevará sin follar?



Deber ser más virgen que Desesperanzado.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

Por algo es Neutral Malvado


----------



## Emperador (7 Oct 2019)

Qué lastima llegar siempre tarde a todas las movidas por tener vida social y juenjear sanamente a videojuegos.

Hijo pvtas, no follo pero estoy TRANQUILO y FELIZ. Y eso no tiene precio.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (7 Oct 2019)

No ha estado mal, me ha recordado el canal psicología en el irc-hispano hace 10 años. Que tiempos....cuando entraba de vez en cuando algún ingenuo pidiendo consejo profesional, instantáneamente aparecían varios psicólogos y psiquiatras multinicks olfateando....rogando....encontrar un leve indicio de cordura en el paciente virtual para poder aniquilarla.

Los actores eran básicamente los mismos que aquí 

-Trolls multinicks. Los verdaderos expertos.
-Troll esporádico. Pasan por el canal y se quedan a ver el espectáculo mientras toman el café (se divierten pero poco tiempo, se cansan enseguida). Aficionados pero con cualidades.
-Espontáneos. Hay dos subtipos, el tipo "zanahoria" que se apiada del flagelado, defiende y da ánimos, y el tipo "palo" husmea restos del festín y se conforma destrozando los andrajos que queden. Llamados wonderbra porque realzan y dan esplendor.
-Creyentes. Su valor radica en su sinceridad en los comentarios. Nunca suficientemente valorados, lo dan todo y no piden nada. No se concibe un teatro sin espectadores, esa es su función.

El problema es que aquí falta la estrella del teatro, algo así como el invitado de la cena de los idiotas. La propia idiosincrasia del canal psicología proporcionaba carne fresca de vez en cuando, aquí esa función según veo corresponde a los trolls multinick, un trabajo fatigoso el suyo.


----------



## kaikus (7 Oct 2019)

El señor Pato,es un hijodeputa,PERO ES NUESTRO HIJODEPUTA,por eso nunca lo metere en el ignore.

*YO SI TE CREO JUANA!!!...*


----------



## kaikus (7 Oct 2019)

Esta polemica tiene solucion,hacemos una recolecta en BURBUJA.INFO y con lo recaudado,contratamos a la chortina bereber,de pelo rosa y tatuajes,para un show en vivo y finalizando en un *BUKKAKE...*
Despues almuerzo pantagruelico *"y pa casa"...*


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

No es puta.

Ése es el problema. Si fuera puta, tendría un motivo para follar con un tipo con la mente y el alma podridas. Lo haría por dinero, sin más.

Pero lo ha hecho gratis. Simplemente porque este tipo, de mente y alma podridas, tenía una posición social en un foro de mierda. Era el posicionadito en la virtualidad de este estercolero. Y así, reafirmaba su poder sobre el resto de foreros que la mirarían con desesperanza cuando ella apareciera por aquí triunfalmente restregándoselo a todos por la cara.

Es mucho peor que ser puta. Es ser una degenerada. Es ser un súcubo. Es cometer el peor de los pecados, la SOBERBIA.


----------



## Ibis (7 Oct 2019)

Esto tiene que ser una trolleada de multis y gente que por mp está hablando entre ellos para ir soltando drama porque no me puedo creer por mucho q este sea un foro y a menos que sepan de la no veracidad de este hilo o que los susodichos no se van a ver afectados un pimiento se digan o se hagan algunas cosas que he leído. 

Lo dicho una trolleada épica con gente compinchada


----------



## Emperador (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No es puta.
> 
> Ése es el problema. Si fuera puta, tendría un motivo para follar con un tipo con la mente y el alma podridas. Lo haría por dinero, sin más.
> 
> ...



EVANGELIO SEGÚN SAN @NCB


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Oct 2019)

¿Qué forero?....¿Quali?, ¿Fernando Esteso?, ¿Docsmoking?...

Queremos de saber.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Yo sigo pensando que es teatro del bueno. Ojalá me equivoque


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> EVANGELIO SEGÚN SAN @NCB



Yo sólo soy el heraldo que os trae la verdad.

El sacerdote es el pato.

Y los demás, los acólitos que se revuelcan en la pocilga como cerdos, rebuscando tropezones entre el cieno.

Porque en esta casa de muertos en vida no hay asientos, sólo una pocilga apestosa, pero nutritiva.


----------



## xvnktt (7 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Puede cambiar de nick y avatar, pero sigue siendo el Pato.
> 
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiempo llevará sin follar?



Dos o tres días


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

A todo eso otralefada anda desaparecida.... que alguien vaya al polígono marconi , que seguro que la encontrará.....


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No exactamente. El jijijajeo conmigo acabó cuando empezó el de Doc. No me importa, si le place que le haga un rimjob un skin puesto de grifa, es su parafilia y no me meto en ella.
> 
> El problema viene con la falta de respeto, el insulto, la prepotencia y la soberbia destilados de su persona hacia la mía. Porque su coño lo valía.
> 
> Y conmigo cuidado, porque mis cojones llevan 40 putos años intactos, y no va a venir una niñata a tocármelos.



Actuas como un despechado porque han pasado de ti y estas dando un espectaculo. Asume que paso de ti y listo hay mas tias ahi fuera, fuera del floro, claro.


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Yo sólo soy el heraldo que os trae la verdad.
> 
> El sacerdote es el pato.
> 
> ...



Honor y verdad y lo que tú quieras pero edita las amenazas de unas páginas atrás, no seas tonto, que te la estás jugando.

Las amenazas y coacciones en Internet


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Suicidarse por esto?? Posiblemente esten troleando y se esten partiendo el culo.
> 
> 
> Os pensais que esto es la puta vida real. Son todos personajes, y si alguno la caga que asuma sus consecuencias.



La gente ahi fuera es menos estúpida que la que hay dentro del floro, eso te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A todo eso otralefada anda desaparecida.... que alguien vaya al polígono marconi , que seguro que la encontrará.....



Es mejor que desaparezca por un tiempo. Por su salud emocional. O los pedazos que quedan de ella serán triturados hasta formar una papilla. Después de este tiempo ya se verá.


----------



## PiterWas (7 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Actuas como un despechado porque han pasado de ti y estas dando un espectaculo. Asume que paso de ti y listo hay mas tias ahi fuera, fuera del floro, claro.



Pues menos mal que no sabe a que otros foreros se ha follado


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Pues ha pasado que es domingo por la tarde, estan de resaca, la peli de la 3 es una mierda y vamos a trollear en el foro.
> 
> La forera se ha follado al doc, y ahora finge que esta muy mal que llora y ese drama. Por el medio foreros, pagafantas y gilipollas varios malgastan su vida insiltandose entre ellos. Oye que si es por terapia para soltar agresividad lo heo boen, mejoe que se llamen hijos de puta por aqui, que no salgan a la calle y se.lien a ostias con el primer inocente que pase



Ni que fuera la primera vez que pasa, aqui de catorcemil mentiras no sale ni una media verdad.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No puedo decir otra cosa que son sabias y maduras palabras.
> 
> Sin embargo, hay algo más, que va más allá de obsesiones o infantilismos. Se trata, como has mencionado, de Honor, una palabra en desuso, pero que yo tengo grabada a fuego en el pecho. Las afrentas deben ser resarcidas. El respeto restablecido. Y entonces se recuperará el equilibrio, y yo seguiré mi camino.
> 
> Agradecido por tus consejos.



Menudo troll mas paco de mierda.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Es mejor que desaparezca por un tiempo. Por su salud emocional. O los pedazos que quedan de ella serán triturados hasta formar una papilla. Después de este tiempo ya se verá.



La tia esa ( o lo que sea ) se debe estar partiendo de risa . Menudo cachondeo llevais entre manos gente....


----------



## PiterWas (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Es mejor que desaparezca por un tiempo. Por su salud emocional. O los pedazos que quedan de ella serán triturados hasta formar una papilla. Después de este tiempo ya se verá.



Huelebragas subnormal despechado porque se la ha follado otro


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Pues menos mal que no sabe a que otros foreros se ha follado



Ya sabes lo que pasa cuando una chica de pueblo llega a la gran ciudad no?

No me cuentes que el agua moja hombre.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para saludar a los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad.
> 
> En este hilo, el que mas ha sido derroyido es desesperanzado que sigue sin follar. Para los señores agentes, subio un video a youtube amenazando y dando muestras de su locura.
> 
> ...



Al final va a tener razón Frenadoll. Que el Doc sea un ídolo de masas en la guarde solo demuestra que en la guarde solo hay gente barrancolanzable.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

PiterWas dijo:


> Huelebragas subnormal despechado porque se la ha follado otro



No exactamente, si algún día abro la caja de pandora y se desata el río de mierda, se verán mis motivaciones. Espero que eso no pase.

Si quieres pensar eso, piensa lo que te salga de los cojones. Me es indiferente.


----------



## Inkalus (7 Oct 2019)

Que obsesión con follar y preñar.Ya no hay sitio para el amor .


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No exactamente, si algún día abro la caja de pandora y se desata el río de mierda, se verán mis motivaciones. Espero que eso no pase.
> 
> Si quieres pensar eso, piensa lo que te salga de los cojones. Me es indiferente.



Joder cuanto misterio.... esto parece cuarto milenio


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> La Empecinada debe tener un rabaco como bate de beisbol, el Doc mismo seguramente.
> 
> AVRE GRANDE!!!!!
> 
> Y el Pato como siempre removiendo ahi el caldero de mierda... Venga remueve ahi con la cuchara!



Tampoco lo descarto, días atras el Doc decía que iba a cagar a la guarde entera a pelito, aunque eso lo que demostraría es que esta mas loco de lo que parece. Eso o esta mas solo que la una.


----------



## PiterWas (7 Oct 2019)

La viste??


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nadie hizo el amor con nadie, es una ida de olla de doc. Una broma que se ha ido de las manos con la colaboración desinteresada de varios foreros a quienes les va la marcha.



Es posible que el Doc se hubiera quedado rabioso despues de que descubriesemos que ni es doctor ni punki ni nada.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No exactamente, si algún día abro la caja de pandora y se desata el río de mierda, se verán mis motivaciones. Espero que eso no pase.
> 
> Si quieres pensar eso, piensa lo que te salga de los cojones. Me es indiferente.



Da igual porque no tienes huevos a hacerlo.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Da igual porque no tienes huevos a hacerlo.



Menudo bait paco de mierda amigo.

Dudo que sea necesario, así es que no te hagas ilusiones. Pero quién sabe, la estupidez humana y el poder del odio son infinitos. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (7 Oct 2019)

Mis felicitaciones a Actor secundario Bob. Creo que es el hílo más nauseabundo que he leído en mucho tiempo. 
Una auténtica bomba fecal.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Menudo bait paco de mierda amigo.
> 
> Dudo que sea necesario, así es que no te hagas ilusiones. Pero quién sabe, la estupidez humana y el poder del odio son infinitos. El tiempo lo dirá.



el forero @Benito Camelo de quien es multi? no serás tu tambien?


----------



## PiterWas (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Menudo bait paco de mierda amigo.
> 
> Dudo que sea necesario, así es que no te hagas ilusiones. Pero quién sabe, la estupidez humana y el poder del odio son infinitos. El tiempo lo dirá.



No tienes ni idea, quieres fotos? telegram? tarifas??


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

Alguno acaba con una cartita del juzgado en casa a lo Enriquepc por la broma, así a lo tonto, entre que se os va la pinza y las fotos, ya veréis


----------



## Ibis (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No es puta.
> 
> Ése es el problema. Si fuera puta, tendría un motivo para follar con un tipo con la mente y el alma podridas. Lo haría por dinero, sin más.
> 
> ...



Anda ya hombre! Nadie hace eso por algo tan estúpido! Será porque le atraía el tipo, el morbo o le dio la gana, en cualquier caso que más da. 

Por otro lado esto suena a trolleo del Doc paea volver a posicionarse o algo


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

@OtraEmpecinada hemos discutido mucho y se perfectamente que no soy santo de tu devoción pero tienes todo mi apoyo y aquí estamos para lo que haga falta.

PD: Los macacos que os reís de la chavala por follar libremente con un tío aparte de ser unos retrógrados de cojones sois tironucables, subnormales


----------



## Rеnato (7 Oct 2019)

La que han montao los cibermanolos.


----------



## Ibis (7 Oct 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones a Actor secundario Bob. Creo que es el hílo más nauseabundo que he leído en mucho tiempo.
> Una auténtica bomba fecal.



Sip, ha quedado un hilo... No se como definirlo, lleno de mierda



josemanuelb dijo:


> Alguno acaba con una cartita del juzgado en casa a lo Enriquepc por la broma, así a lo tonto, entre que se os va la pinza y las fotos, ya veréis



Bueno, no será porque no están avisados por eso yo creo que realmente esto tiene que ser trolleo del bueno y están todos entre ellos descojonandise por el montaje compinchero


----------



## OYeah (7 Oct 2019)

Doc Smoking no es médico, fue aspirante a médico pero suspendió. Pasa aquí sus dias troleando.

El Pato sigue como hace diez años. Removiendo la olla. Investigando con celo cualquier atisbo de sexo real en el foro. Derroyendo a sus protagonistas.

Alguna forera se cuela por aqui para pescar ingeniero bien colocado. Duran poco. Son ingenieros bien colocados de speed y doritos.

Aldono ha creado tantos multinicks y se habla tanto entre ellos que se le pierde la pista. Podria ser cualquiera de vosotros.

Los huelebragas virtuales no pierden ocasión, hilo multipágina en dos dias. Faltan el Bestiaxu aquel, y algunos de cuyos nombres no me acuerdo y daban muchisima grima. No eran troles. 

Es el PAPOŚ POWER.

O POWER OF THE PAPO.

Os ponen un chumino húmedo enfrente y tiraís el Ático a tomar por culo.


----------



## Emperador (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> @OtraEmpecinada hemos discutido mucho y se perfectamente que no soy santo de tu devoción pero tienes todo mi apoyo y aquí estamos para lo que haga falta.
> 
> PD: Los macacos que os reís de la chavala por follar libremente con un tío aparte de ser unos retrógrados de cojones sois tironucables, subnormales



A ver a ver, que algunos os pasáis del white knightismo. Que "extorsionen", "amenacen" o "intimiden" a la chavala es algo que todos condenamos sin reservas, nadie quiere hacer daño a nadie, solo echarnos unas risas.

No obstante, han sido ellos quienes han pregonado a los 4 vientos que han follado. Siendo éste un hecho tan (no vamos a negarlo) denigrante y patético, reírse es simplemente un acto natural.


----------



## Ibis (7 Oct 2019)

Esto es un montaje a lo salvame deluxe para luego posicionarse o destacar en un puto foro, con actores principales y secundarios con papel principal echando lela al fuego.

No me creo nada porque de ser verdad y como le hagan hecho daño a una persona por follarse a quien quiera ya sea el demonio, por ser puta (de las de verdad) o porque quiere vivir su sexualidad como le salga del chocho es muy... En serio?

Simplemente es demasiado absurdo eso, no me caberia en la cabeza, así q algún tipo de trolleo fijo.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Oct 2019)

Pollepolle no me confundas, no soy él.

Yo soy el auténtico, hazme caso a mi.


----------



## OYeah (7 Oct 2019)

No me acuerdo ya de aquellos que iban de alfalfas, el argentino, el marple que se folló a una (era kapito?) en Londres, la que se montó con la Kima, la derroición de la gorda de ¿Thera?.

Viejos tiempos, que risas. Ahora no conozco prácticamente a nadie.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> A ver a ver, que algunos os pasáis del white knightismo. Que "extorsionen", "amenacen" o "intimiden" a la chavala es algo que todos condenamos sin reservas, nadie quiere hacer daño a nadie, solo echarnos unas risas.
> 
> No obstante, han sido ellos quienes han pregonado a los 4 vientos que han follado. Siendo éste un hecho tan (no vamos a negarlo) denigrante y patético, reírse es simplemente un acto natural.



Yo a esta chavala la he llamado subnormal,niñata,inmadura... así que no, whiteknightismo poco pero cuando hay casi 40 paginas de acoso y derribo (esto hace mucho que dejaron de ser risas) me voy a posicionar claramente con ella, si tu no has sido partícipe de eso tampoco le des más vueltas ahora bien si tienes la conciencia intranquila eso ya es otro tema más jodido


----------



## Emperador (7 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Esto es un montaje a lo salvame deluxe para luego posicionarse o destacar en un puto foro, con actores principales y secundarios con papel principal echando lela al fuego.
> 
> No me creo nada porque de ser verdad y como le hagan hecho daño a una persona por follarse a quien quiera ya sea el demonio, por ser puta (de las de verdad) o porque quiere vivir su sexualidad como le salga del chocho es muy... En serio?
> 
> Simplemente es demasiado absurdo eso, no me caberia en la cabeza, así q algún tipo de trolleo fijo.



Nadie merece que le hagan daño, pero la promiscuidad y el sexo libre no tienen nada de bueno.


----------



## Emperador (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Yo a esta chavala la he llamado subnormal,niñata,inmadura... así que no, whiteknightismo poco pero cuando hay casi 40 paginas de acoso y derribo (esto hace mucho que dejaron de ser risas) me voy a posicionar claramente con ella, si tu no has sido partícipe de eso tampoco le des más vueltas ahora bien si tienes la conciencia intranquila eso ya es otro tema más jodido



Llevo 3 mensajes en este hilo escritos desde hoy, ninguno de ellos refiriéndome ni directamente a la forera, y para colmo, creo que no he intercambiado un mensaje con ella en mi vida.

Así que mi conciencia está muy tranquila. Solo digo que el hecho es bastante patético, y ella podría tener más luces.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Esto es un montaje a lo salvame deluxe para luego posicionarse o destacar en un puto foro, con actores principales y secundarios con papel principal echando lela al fuego.
> 
> No me creo nada porque de ser verdad y como le hagan hecho daño a una persona por follarse a quien quiera ya sea el demonio, por ser puta (de las de verdad) o porque quiere vivir su sexualidad como le salga del chocho es muy... En serio?
> 
> Simplemente es demasiado absurdo eso, no me caberia en la cabeza, así q algún tipo de trolleo fijo.



Yo tampoco lo vería raro, dos floreros fockando,el doc todos sabemos que se monta unos papelones aquí dignos del Óscar a mejor actor pero no deja de ser una persona inteligente, eso es innegable.

Quizás han hablado por privado y doc ha dejado un rato de lado al troll subnormal que suele ser y le ha molado a la florera


----------



## Ibis (7 Oct 2019)

Emperador dijo:


> A ver a ver, que algunos os pasáis del white knightismo. Que "extorsionen", "amenacen" o "intimiden" a la chavala es algo que todos condenamos sin reservas, nadie quiere hacer daño a nadie, solo echarnos unas risas.
> 
> No obstante, han sido ellos quienes han pregonado a los 4 vientos que han follado. Siendo éste un hecho tan (no vamos a negarlo) denigrante y patético, reírse es simplemente un acto natural.




Hombre, aquí hay mucha gente no ha entrado a reírse, si fuera solo eso o quienes entraron por eso nada que objetar, porque una cosa es q te parezca patético y otras cosas las que se han leído q rozan hasta lo denunciable y q por eso mismo no me creo yo nada de q esto sea real, no hay nadie tan tonto, es imposible. 

Y la promiscuidad no tendrá nada de bueno pero tp de malo, si no eres promiscuo como por ejemplo tu o yo no nos afecta y a quienes lo hagan pues con su pan se lo coman y lo disfruten, si no hay cuernos


----------



## Ibis (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo vería raro, dos floreros fockando,el doc todos sabemos que se monta unos papelones aquí dignos del Óscar a mejor actor pero no deja de ser una persona inteligente, eso es innegable.
> 
> Quizás han hablado por privado y doc ha dejado un rato de lado al troll subnormal que suele ser y le ha molado a la florera




Si pero entonces bien que la ha dejado tirada porque no ha salido aquí para decir: y que? 

Así que demuestra ser mala persona que era lo q quería recuperar en este foro, esa imagen y entonces o es un cabron de verdad o un montajista. 


Y no se q es más patético


----------



## Emperador (7 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Hombre, aquí hay mucha gente no ha entrado a reírse, si fuera solo eso o quienes entraron por eso nada que objetar, porque una cosa es q te parezca patético y otras cosas las que se han leído q rozan hasta lo denunciable y q por eso mismo no me creo yo nada de q esto sea real, no hay nadie tan tonto, es imposible.
> 
> Y la promiscuidad no tendrá nada de bueno pero tp de malo, si no eres promiscuo como por ejemplo tu o yo no nos afecta y a quienes lo hagan pues con su pan se lo coman y lo disfruten, si no hay cuernos



La promiscuidad sí que tiene un mal: destruye a la familia tradicional, y por lo tanto a la sociedad. Ojo con ésto, que la sexualización a saco de la sociedad es otra pata del NWO.

No obstante mi solidaridad con cualquier forera que sea acosada en este foro.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Si pero entonces bien que la ha dejado tirada porque no ha salido aquí para decir: y que?
> 
> Así que demuestra ser mala persona que era lo q quería recuperar en este foro, esa imagen y entonces o es un cabron de verdad o un montajista.
> 
> ...



Bueno que doc es subnormal ya lo sabíamos todos hace mucho, no descubrimos nada nuevo


----------



## Ibis (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Bueno que doc es subnormal ya lo sabíamos todos hace mucho, no descubrimos nada nuevo




Ya pero todo por ser un posicionado en un foro paco de mierda...


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Hombreeeee llego @Tini alias el subnormal máximo. Ahora que pacodemier ya no está entre nosotros has buscado a una nueva doncella a la que salvar eh?! MAS HUELEBRAGAS IMPOSIBLE MACHO.

@j-z tu amigo el tontini ahora está lametaconeando a la mora. ¿Tienes envidia?


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Hombreeeee llego @Tini alias el subnormal máximo. Ahora que pacodemier ya no está entre nosotros has buscado a una nueva doncella a la que salvar eh?! MAS HUELEBRAGAS IMPOSIBLE MACHO.
> 
> @j-z tu amigo el tontini ahora está lametaconeando a la mora. ¿Tienes envidia?



Me puedes lamer las pelotas troll de los cojones, no me voy a extender contigo porque veo que a pesar de que llevo días muy poco activo te sigue ardiendo el ano recordándome.

A tomar por culo cibermanolo, saco de mierda


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Me puedes lamer las pelotas troll de los cojones, no me voy a extender contigo porque veo que a pesar de que llevo días muy poco activo te sigue ardiendo el ano recordándome.
> 
> A tomar por culo cibermanolo, saco de mierda



entre @Tini y el otro tarado whiteknight de @Benito Camelo estamos apañados.... EL DIA QUE VEAIS QUE la otralefada tiene mas rabo que el diablo y que los vocaroos los hacia su hermana pequeña flipareis..... TANTAS PAJAS OS HABÉIS QUEDADO CIEGOS.....


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> entre @Tini y el otro tarado whiteknight de @Benito Camelo estamos apañados.... EL DIA QUE VEAIS QUE la otralefada tiene mas rabo que el diablo y que los vocaroos los hacia su hermana pequeña flipareis..... TANTAS PAJAS OS HABÉIS QUEDADO CIEGOS.....



Eres tan subnormal que no llegas ni a entender algo tan simple troll de mierda.

Por cierto, esos vocaroos se hicieron mucho antes de que tú estuvieras "registrada" así que todavía está más claro que eres una multi de los cojones.

Dicho esto, siempre he defendido a hombres y mujeres por igual, no pretendi jamás nada con Zen ni pretendo nada con Otraempecinada, es más las he insultado a las 2 y les he dicho muchas cosas y no precisamente bonitas cuando ha tocado.

Pero eres un macaco tan simple que cuando ves a alguien apoyar a una persona que la están acosando y denigrando hasta el punto de este hilo solo ves huelebragueo.

Por desgracia lo tuyo no se cura, te faltan cojones para ver con tu principal y no con una multi, te falta empatía para entender lo que puede llegar a sentir una persona con un post así, te falta calidad humana para plantearte siquiera lo que haces o dejas de hacer.

Me das asco,eres de lo más repulsivo que hay en este foro, si la gente de tu entorno te conociera de verdad y no lo que muestras estarías condenado al gatocalipsis por la escoria de persona que eres.

Deberías mirarte a un espejo y vomitar.

Escoria


----------



## visaman (7 Oct 2019)

Ibis tu eres una posicionadita y lo sabes


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

Jolines, una de junio del 19 y ya se esta tirando foreros?..................jo que nivel algunas.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

Pensaba que era un foro serio, que para esas cosas ya estaba tinder y demás.........pero veo que no, que hay mucho lio entre foreros......


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> Pensaba que era un foro serio, que para esas cosas ya estaba tinder y demás.........pero veo que no, que hay mucho lio entre foreros......



Aquí más de uno a follado más que en tinder, hay muchos que se han acabado sabiendo,imagina entonces la cantidad que no se ha sabido nunca que ha ocurrido


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Este hilo esta al nivel del atico. Parece que alli ya no caben mas retrasaditos y se bajan a la guarde.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Aquí más de uno a follado más que en tinder, hay muchos que se han acabado sabiendo,imagina entonces la cantidad que no se ha sabido nunca que ha ocurrido




Ya te digo..............os mandais fotos entre vosotros para ligar?

Y, por curiosidad, que edades manejamos, me refiero a que rango de edades tenemos los que estamos en el foro?


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> Ya te digo..............os mandais fotos entre vosotros para ligar?
> 
> Y, por curiosidad, que edades manejamos, me refiero a que rango de edades tenemos los que estamos en el foro?



Yo solo he mandado una foto a una persona de este foro y no era mia, anonimato ante todo pero las fotopollas y fototetas vuelan por ahi prácticamente todas las foreras reconocidas le han petado la bandeja de MPs buscando algo y en muchos casos han picado, hay que tenerlos muy gordos para verse con algun elemento de este foro y pensar que vas a volver con todos los organos a casa.

Edades? Prácticamente todas, te diria que de 16-60 incluso 70 aunque no siempre todo el mundo dice su edad real


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> Ya te digo..............os mandais fotos entre vosotros para ligar?
> 
> Y, por curiosidad, que edades manejamos, me refiero a que rango de edades tenemos los que estamos en el foro?



De 40 para arriba


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Aquí más de uno a follado más que en tinder, hay muchos que se han acabado sabiendo,imagina entonces la cantidad que no se ha sabido nunca que ha ocurrido



Aqui ha follado todo dios menos tu, que como eres un planchabragas solo sirves para eso.Bueno , para eso y para lamer tacones....


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Yo solo he mandado una foto a una persona de este foro y no era mia, anonimato ante todo pero las fotopollas y fototetas vuelan por ahi prácticamente todas* las foreras reconocidas *le han petado la bandeja de MPs buscando algo y en muchos casos han picado, hay que tenerlos muy gordos para verse con algun elemento de este foro y pensar que vas a volver con todos los organos a casa.
> 
> Edades? Prácticamente todas, te diria que de 16-60 incluso 70 aunque no siempre todo el mundo dice su edad real




Y como saben que son tias de verdad?

Y por qué a mi nadie me cree?, aunque esto último me da igual, pero es por curiosidad.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> Y como saben que son tias de verdad?
> 
> Y por qué a mi nadie me cree?, aunque esto último me da igual, pero es por curiosidad.




Edito: bueno, también es verdad que no entro al trapo y paso olímpicamente de estos temas.


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> Y como saben que son tias de verdad?
> 
> Y por qué a mi nadie me cree?, aunque esto último me da igual, pero es por curiosidad.



Yo sí te creo, hermana.

Cuéntanos!


----------



## Peter Sellers (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A mi me han enviado por privado unas conversaciones de whatsapp entre otralefada y otro forero que vaya tela.....
> 
> si lo pongo se cae la web



Pues muy mal hecho por quien te las pasó y divulgo, no se hasta que punto es eso legal el difundir conversaciones íntimas. Yo no lo haría.
Y creo que a ti tampoco te gustaría que salieran a la luz las que tu pudieras tener con otra persona aquí o en otro medio, por si se enterasen terceros.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Yo sí te creo, hermana.
> 
> Cuéntanos!




jajajajajaja.............

Soy una forera respetada?......................que habláis a mis espaldas? jajajajajajaj

Los MP deben ser la leche entre vosotros, se tiene que estar hinchando calopez!!!!


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (7 Oct 2019)

La Guardería se ha convertido en un SÁLVAME CIBERPUNK.
En vez de un Julai Javier Vázquez tenemos al Pato gestionando el salseo ; Dinos OtraEncebollada ... Avriste JRANDE?
Podría alguien hacer un resumen cronológico de los HECHOS PROBADOS?


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> jajajajajaja.............
> 
> Soy una forera respetada......................que habláis a mis espaldas? jajajajajajaj
> 
> Los MP deben ser la leche entre vosotros, se tiene que estar hinchando calopez!!!!



Era una broma tonta. Supongo que te referías a que no se creen que seas mujer.

Desde luego nunca he hablado nada de ti, y menos a tus espaldas.

He usado muy poco los MP aunque los últimos días han sido un trasiego y de lo más extraño


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Era una broma tonta. Supongo que te referías a que no se creen que seas mujer.
> 
> Desde luego nunca he hablado nada de ti, y menos a tus espaldas.
> 
> He usado muy poco los MP aunque los últimos días han sido un trasiego y de lo más extraño




No, si ya me lo imagino, yo no entro al trapo y menos mando fotos de mis tetas porque no estoy buscando ligar ni nada de eso, aunque pueden mandar fotos que no sean de ellas.

Si me da igual, aunque creo que soy respetada en este foro, me remito a mis thanks......., aunque en el anterior formato tenia mas en el ratio mensajes/ gracias, calopez me birlo muchos gracias.

Edito: además muchas veces ni leo vuestros nicks, no se si sois tias o tios, algunos os intercambiais y ya ni os cuento de saber los neutros.


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Oct 2019)

Derroida por que es tan putamente fea que el doktor pajas ni le ha hecho fotos

A ver si no de que el flipao ese no esta tirandose el pisto de jaca compartiendo material visual de la gorda con pene que se ha camelao a base de babas


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> No, si ya me lo imagino, yo no entro al trapo y menos mando fotos de mis tetas porque no estoy buscando ligar ni nada de eso, aunque pueden mandar fotos que no sean de ellas.
> 
> Si me da igual, aunque creo que soy respetada en este foro, me remito a mis thanks......., aunque en el anterior formato tenia mas en el ratio mensajes/ gracias, calopez me birlo muchos gracias.
> 
> Edito: además muchas veces ni leo vuestros nicks, no se si sois tias o tios, algunos os intercambiais y ya ni os cuento de saber los neutros.



¿De tus gatos? ¿Envías fotos de tus gatos?

Algunos te pedirían de los pieses pero yo prefiero de los gatos.

Sí, por lo que te he leído eres una forera seria.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Aqui a follado todo dios menos tu, que como eres un planchabragas solo sirves para eso.Bueno , para eso y para lamer tacones....



Aquí el único que folla es Dildoria, que no se sabe donde está.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Aqui a follado todo dios menos tu, que como eres un planchabragas solo sirves para eso.Bueno , para eso y para lamer tacones....



Tu sabras lo que follo o dejo de follar, fracasado


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Aquí el único que folla es Dildoria, *que no se sabe donde está.*



debe de estar en el pantano...


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Pues muy mal hecho por quien te las pasó y divulgo, no se hasta que punto es eso legal el difundir conversaciones íntimas. Yo no lo haría.
> Y creo que a ti tampoco te gustaría que salieran a la luz las que tu pudieras tener con otra persona aquí o en otro medio, por si se enterasen terceros.



Legal es si es moral o no ya es otro tema


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

EMPECINADA NO ES PUTA OSTIA YA PEDAZO DE ENERGÚMENOS QUE ES QUE YA NO SABEIS QUE MIERDAS INVENTAROS PARA GENERAR MOVIDA Y HACER DE VUESTRA VIDA UN POCO DE ENTRETENIMIENTO PERO ME DA MUCHA PENITA MENUDOS DESGRACIADOS CUANDO UN HOMBRE NO CONSIGUE LO QUE QUIERE DE UNA MUJER DECIDE VENGARSE POR QUE NO LE HAN DADO LO QUE ESPERABA Y QUIERE UNDIRLA HASTA LO MAS MAXIMO Y LA MADUREZ? DONDE? JAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> Y como saben que son tias de verdad?
> 
> Y por qué a mi nadie me cree?, aunque esto último me da igual, pero es por curiosidad.



Quiero pensar que antes de quedar con ellas al menos han hecho unas cuantas llamadas/videollamadas por telefono como minimo, aun asi a algun incauto me imagino que le habra aparecido un cibermanolo


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Anne B. dijo:


> No, si ya me lo imagino, yo no entro al trapo y menos mando fotos de mis tetas porque no estoy buscando ligar ni nada de eso, aunque pueden mandar fotos que no sean de ellas.
> 
> Si me da igual, aunque creo que soy respetada en este foro, me remito a mis thanks......., aunque en el anterior formato tenia mas en el ratio mensajes/ gracias, calopez me birlo muchos gracias.
> 
> Edito: además muchas veces ni leo vuestros nicks, no se si sois tias o tios, algunos os intercambiais y ya ni os cuento de saber los neutros.



Mierda un yonqui de los zanks, joder yo que te iba a mandar un MP ya rabo en mano  me decepcionas


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> EMPECINADA NO ES PUTA OSTIA YA PEDAZO DE ENERGÚMENOS QUE ES QUE YA NO SABEIS QUE MIERDAS INVENTAROS PARA GENERAR MOVIDA Y HACER DE VUESTRA VIDA UN POCO DE ENTRETENIMIENTO PERO ME DA MUCHA PENITA MENUDOS DESGRACIADOS CUANDO UN HOMBRE NO CONSIGUE LO QUE QUIERE DE UNA MUJER DECIDE VENGARSE POR QUE NO LE HAN DADO LO QUE ESPERABA Y QUIERE UNDIRLA HASTA LO MAS MAXIMO *Y LA MADUREZ? DONDE? JAJAJAJAJAJ*



Eso mismo me pregunto yo.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Eso mismo me pregunto yo.



De que?


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> EMPECINADA NO ES PUTA OSTIA YA PEDAZO DE ENERGÚMENOS QUE ES QUE YA NO SABEIS QUE MIERDAS INVENTAROS PARA GENERAR MOVIDA Y HACER DE VUESTRA VIDA UN POCO DE ENTRETENIMIENTO PERO ME DA MUCHA PENITA MENUDOS DESGRACIADOS CUANDO UN HOMBRE NO CONSIGUE LO QUE QUIERE DE UNA MUJER DECIDE VENGARSE POR QUE NO LE HAN DADO LO QUE ESPERABA Y QUIERE UNDIRLA HASTA LO MAS MAXIMO Y LA MADUREZ? DONDE? JAJAJAJAJAJ



Lo acabas de dejar todo perdido de retraso, tan tonta como de costumbre.

Empiezo a pensar que @Ibis tenia razon y era todo un teatrillo


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> De que?



Sobre la madurez en tu mensaje. O al menos algo de coherencia.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Sobre la madurez en tu mensaje. O al menos algo de coherencia.



La cosa es quien ha hablado contigo?


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Lo acabas de dejar todo perdido de retraso, tan tonta como de costumbre.
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que @Ibis tenia razon y era todo un teatrillo



Otro que acude a la fiesta sin invitacion anda a tomar por culo


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

HOMBRES VOSOTROS ? PUAJAJAJAJ MARUJAS ESO ES LO QUE SOIS AlGUNOS O MEJOR DEBERÍA DECIR ALGUNAS?


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> La cosa es quien ha hablado contigo?



¿Eres una especie de adoquín?

No sé, has entrado a un hilo y no te has dirigido a nadie en particular, por tanto, a todos


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> ¿Eres una especie de adoquín?
> 
> No sé, has entrado a un hilo y no te has dirigido a nadie en particular, por tanto, a todos



Me dirijo a los que critiquen e insulten a mi amiga no te des por aludido


----------



## OYeah (7 Oct 2019)

Jajajajajaj!!!!

Acabo de ver un anuncio de doritos en el que un forero le chupa el dedo naranja a otro, y SE PONE!!!!! jajajajaja!!!!


Qué mundo de locos. 


Chicos, tengan cuidado ahi fuera!!!


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Otro que acude a la fiesta sin invitacion anda a tomar por culo



No hace falta invitacion para venir a decir obviedades, el cielo es azul, el agua moja y tu eres subnormal


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Me dirijo a los que critiquen e insulten a mi amiga no te des por aludido



Me da igual, tu mensaje es completamente incoherente.

Poca defensa haces así.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Me da igual, tu mensaje es completamente incoherente.
> 
> Poca defensa haces así.



Acaso he pedido tu opinion en algun momento?


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Lo acabas de dejar todo perdido de retraso, tan tonta como de costumbre.
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que @Ibis tenia razon y era todo un teatrillo



por una vez estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo ya lo he dicho, es puro teatro


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> No hace falta invitacion para venir a decir obviedades, el cielo es azul, el agua moja y tu eres subnormal



Me llamas subnormal soltando las 4 tonterias que acabas de decir?


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Acaso he pedido tu opinion en algun momento?



¿A alguien le importa lo que pienses?


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Me da igual, tu mensaje es completamente incoherente.
> 
> Poca defensa haces así.



Es una cria, creo que no llega a los 20, ahi esta la explicación


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> ¿A alguien le importa lo que pienses?



Y lo que pienses tu?


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Es una cria, creo que no llega a los 20, ahi esta la explicación



Tu estaras rozando el medio siglo venga animo


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Y lo que pienses tu?



Ni siquiera a mí, pero no era esa la pregunta.

Como te veo "despistada" te animo a que sigas con la defensa y no te distraigas en lo irrelevante. 

Por cierto, aquí he defendido a tu amiga. Por mucho que hasta ese momento todo habían sido hostias.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Con cuidado S, con cuidado.

Habla pero con respeto.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Tu estaras rozando el medio siglo venga animo



Sabes que tengo poco mas de tu edad pero a diferencia de ti aproveche la educacion y las lecciones que mis padres me dieron para como minimo tener un poco de "saber estar".


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Ni siquiera a mí, pero no era esa la pregunta.
> 
> Como te veo "despistada" te animo a que sigas con la defensa y no te distraigas en lo irrelevante.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí he defendido a tu amiga. Por mucho que hasta ese momento todo habían sido hostias.



Entonces cual es tu problema?


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Ya verás tu como la otra mora tambien se ha follado al yonki punki..... derroición máxima. A ver cuanto tardan en salir nuevos foreros despechados...


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Con cuidado S, con cuidado.
> 
> Habla pero con respeto.



Ami no me vas amenazar te lo digo


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Ya verás tu como la otra mora tambien se ha follado al yonki punki..... derroición máxima. A ver cuanto tardan en salir nuevos foreros despechados...



YO NO ME FOLLADO A NADIE


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Entonces cual es tu problema?



Que un mensaje como el primero que has escrito da grima.

Y que no es la mejor estrategia.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Que un mensaje como el primero que has escrito da grima.
> 
> Y que no es la mejor estrategia.



Y que?


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Ami no me vas amenazar te lo digo



No hay necesidad. Sólo te digo que hables con educación a quien proceda.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No hay necesidad. Sólo te digo que hables con educación a quien proceda.



yo hablare como ami me salga del mismisimo coño asi o mas educada quieres?


----------



## mendeley (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Y que?



Que no basta con embestir, hay que usar la cabeza de otra forma


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Que no basta con embestir, hay que usar la cabeza de otra forma



Vale ya se dara la ocasion


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> YO NO ME FOLLADO A NADIE



Pues no es eso precisamente lo que se cuenta de ti bonita ....que nos estáis dejando a las demás mujeres por el suelo con vuestras imprudencias. Podeis hacer lo que queráis con vuestra vida privada pero no creo que sea necesario exponerlo públicamente.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

Espero que en la próxima quedada quede todo esto como una broma y podamos follar tranquilamente...


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Pues no es eso precisamente lo que se cuenta de ti bonita ....que nos estáis dejando a las demás mujeres por el suelo con vuestras imprudencias. Podeis hacer lo que queráis con vuestra vida privada pero no creo que sea necesario exponerlo públicamente.



JAJAJAJAJA DE MI NO SE A CONTANDO NADA NO INVENTES QUE TE VEO PUTITA


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> yo hablare como ami me salga del mismisimo coño asi o mas educada quieres?



Habla como te salga del coño, pero sin faltar al respeto.

El foro es mucho menos inocente de lo que os pensabais. Esto no es un juego de adolescentes. Es una puta picadora de carne cuando se pone en marcha. Sé consciente de ello.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Sabes que tengo poco mas de tu edad pero a diferencia de ti aproveche la educacion y las lecciones que mis padres me dieron para como minimo tener un poco de "saber estar".



Okey


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Habla como te salga del coño, pero sin faltar al respeto.
> 
> El foro es mucho menos inocente de lo que os pensabais. Esto no es un juego de adolescentes. Es una puta picadora de carne cuando se pone en marcha. Sé consciente de ello.



Nos das lecciones para que tengamos cuidado con la gente del foro y luego eres tu el primero que ataca no se no lo entiendo


----------



## angek (7 Oct 2019)

En serio. No me puedo creer qué clase de derroición que tengo, habiendo llegado hasta la página 17 de este hilo. 

Matadme ya o algo, joder.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Nos das lecciones para que tengamos cuidado con la gente del foro y luego eres tu el primero que ataca no se no lo entiendo



Porque yo también soy gente del foro. También tenéis que tener cuidado conmigo.

Te tengo aprecio S, incluso a pesar de que despreciases mi protección y mi consejo. Preferiría que eso siga siendo así.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NO VOY A PERDER, NO VOY A PERDER, TE LO PROMETO @NCB , VAS A PERDER TU.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Porque yo también soy gente del foro. También tenéis que tener cuidado conmigo.
> 
> Te tengo aprecio S, incluso a pesar de que despreciases mi protección y mi consejo. Preferiría que eso siga siendo así.



No te tengo miedo, ningun miedo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

No voy a embestir, te prometo que no voy a embestir, pero no voy a perder, no lo haré.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Nos das lecciones para que tengamos cuidado con la gente del foro y luego eres tu el primero que ataca no se no lo entiendo



Cuando os dijeron que no os fiarais de nadie eso lo incluia a el, salid de este antro cuanto antes, no merece la pena.

@NCB parece muy personal esas amenazas puedo preguntar que te ha pasado con ellas? Mera curiosidad


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Porque yo también soy gente del foro. También tenéis que tener cuidado conmigo.
> 
> Te tengo aprecio S, incluso a pesar de que *despreciases mi protección y mi consejo. P*referiría que eso siga siendo así.



Esto suena a macarra total....


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Todo bien por el polígono? mucho trabajo? Dicen que las trans estan revueltas últimamente....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164304



Ojala te mueras, ojala, de verdad, y prometo que te haré santería.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Esto suena a macarra total....



A Mi me suena a despecho


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Esto es más aburrido que cagaros encima panda de votontazos de mierda, avisad si pasa algo de verdad, esto es un puto forochat de mierda de fracas como los que suelo ignorar, ni pipeo ni trolleo ni ostias, luego mi mítico pipeo a la peonza de caniz se quedó en 8 míseras páginas, sois un puto fraude.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Cuando os dijeron que no os fiarais de nadie eso lo incluia a el, salid de este antro cuanto antes, no merece la pena.
> 
> @NCB parece muy personal esas amenazas puedo preguntar que te ha pasado con ellas? Mera curiosidad



Queréis que os hable de mi?

Este hilo no se hizo para eso.

Yo soy una persona compleja. Y en determinadas situaciones, peligrosa.

Pero siempre soy amigo de mis amigos. Doy todo por ellos. Los protejo con mi puta vida si hace falta.

Es muy doloroso que alguien a quien aprecias te insulte y te desprecie. Y el dolor se combate con dolor.

Mucho dolor.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Queréis que os hable de mi?
> 
> Este hilo no se hizo para eso.
> 
> ...



Nunca te quise, NUNCA, no puedes culpar a una persona de que no sienta lo mismo que tu.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Queréis que os hable de mi?
> 
> Este hilo no se hizo para eso.
> 
> ...



Hay mucho rencor en esas palabras amigo, el odio solo atrae mas odio, una vez lei algo en este foro

"Si solo atraes mierda acabaras siendo el rey pero el rey de la mierda"

Estas chicas son unas crias, son inmaduras pero tampoco merecen eso


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Nunca te quise, NUNCA, no puedes culpar a una persona de que no sienta lo mismo que tu.



Al final resulta que eran los amantes de Teruel...


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Nunca te quise, NUNCA, no puedes culpar a una persona de que no sienta lo mismo que tu.



No te jode, ni yo a ti.

Yo no quiero a nadie, D. Sólo a mi mismo (y a mi hijo).

Sólo te pedía RESPETO, JODER.


----------



## Vosk (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones ganáis poniendo a parir a gente que ni conocéis personalmente? No sé si os aburrís demasiado



Tié usté toa la razón caballera, no es broma, pero luego sea consecuente y no se sienta ciberacosada por gente que ni conoce personalmente, que a nadie le obligan a entrar en determinado foro ni contestar a nada.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Fiodor dijo:


> Al final resulta que eran los amantes de Teruel...



LOS AMANTES DE MIS NARICES, alucino, como podeis bromear con algo asi.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No te jode, ni yo a ti.
> 
> Yo no quiero a nadie, D. Sólo a mi mismo (y a mi hijo).
> 
> Sólo te pedía RESPETO, JODER.



Te has obsesionado conmigo, acepta que no hay ninguna coherencia en ese argumento, cuando no quieres a una persona no te importa siquiera el que no te tenga respeto.


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Nunca te quise, NUNCA, no puedes culpar a una persona de que no sienta lo mismo que tu.



Que se joda el hijo puta ese, es más malo que su puta madre. A ver si le entra un buen cancer de esos que a veces les entran a los hijo putas.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

El tontini es retrasado perdido que caña le vas a dar a un puto retrasado mental, es hasta abuso.

Esto es un trolleo del celador y la otralefada, ni siquiera se han mandado fotitos de mierda de chupipandeos.

Pareceis o más bien sois MACACOS.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Yo solo digo una cosa : como se hagan públicas ciertas conversaciones privadas....



Venga, HAZLAS PUBLICAS, VENGA, RAPIDO, VENGA, TE LO PIDO YO, SABES QUE NO PUEDES, POR QUE NO TIENES NADA.


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No te jode, ni yo a ti.
> 
> Yo no quiero a nadie, D. Sólo a mi mismo (y a mi hijo).
> 
> Sólo te pedía RESPETO, JODER.



Que te calles basura, cómprate una vida.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Que se joda el hijo puta ese, es más malo que su puta madre. A ver si le entra un buen cancer de esos que a veces les entran a los hijo putas.



Ojala, de verdad que no sabes cuanto quiero que se muera, OJALA QUE LE ENTRE UN CANCER.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Te has obsesionado conmigo, acepta que no hay ninguna coherencia en ese argumento, cuando no quieres a una persona no te importa siquiera el que no te tenga respeto.



Quizás la generación instagram penséis así.

El respeto, el honor, para mi, es la base de toda relación social.

De amigos, de amantes, de esposos, de padres a hijos, de hermanos. TODO.

Vais por la puta vida tocando los cojones porque vosotros lo valéis. Ya es hora de que os den una hostia de realidad.

Por cierto, ya te enseñaré algunas conversaciones, y luego me repites eso de antes.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> LOS AMANTES DE MIS NARICES, alucino, como podeis bromear con algo asi.



Es para quitarle hierro al asunto... Realmente a los foreros este tipo de discusiones nos duelen mucho... Somos unos sentimentales...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Quizás la generación instagram penséis así.
> 
> El respeto, el honor, para mi, es la base de toda relación social.
> 
> ...



Si alguna vez te dije te quiero, lo hice sin querer, igual era por que estaría caliente, o por que me trague todas estas historias tuyas que me llegaron a la mente.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Venga, HAZLAS PUBLICAS, VENGA, RAPIDO, VENGA, TE LO PIDO YO, SABES QUE NO PUEDES, POR QUE NO TIENES NADA.



No lo voy a hacer pq a diferencia de otras, yo tengo HONOR y respeto la privacidad. No hago a los demás lo que no me gustaría que me hiciesen a mi....


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es para quitarle hierro al asunto... Realmente a los foreros este tipo de discusiones nos duelen mucho... Somos unos sentimentales...



Sabes que, que ojala te mueras.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> No lo voy a hacer pq a diferencia de otras, yo tengo HONOR y respeto la privacidad. No hago a los demás lo que no me gustaría que me hiciesen a mi....



NO TIENES NI UNA CONVERSACION, PUTA EMBUSTERA, POR ESO NO PUEDES PONER NADA, COMPLETAMENTE NADA.


----------



## Euro1 (7 Oct 2019)

Nulos pensando. Nulos abriendo hilos. Nulos teniendo gracia. Nulos creando drama.

Tenía puesto ayer El Joker al lado mientras os leía y fue mucho más rápido e interesante. Eso os deja bajo la fosa marina.



Anne B. dijo:


> creo que soy respetada en este foro, me remito a mis thanks



Yo soy el más odiado con mucha diferencia y tengo los mismos que tú.



Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> que nos estáis dejando a las demás mujeres por el suelo con vuestras imprudencias



Las hembras lleváis por el suelo desde poco después del Bing Bang. Desalmadas incesantemente inmorales que sólo follan según quién es importante o vence y deja que él mate a sus crías. Objetos para follar. Los machos animales las tratan debidamente (follar harenes y cero afecto), los humanos se están equivocando.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

TODOS LOS QUE ESTAN AQUI MIRANDO LOS MENSAJES Y DANDOLE LIKES A *NCB*, OJALA OS ENTRE UN CANCER A VOSOTROS Y A VUESTRAS FAMILIAS.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Si alguna vez te dije te quiero, lo hice sin querer, igual era por que estaría caliente, o por que me trague todas estas historias tuyas que me llegaron a la mente.



Pero mira que eres

DIOS QUE TIENES POR CABEZA, UN PUTO ADOQUIN?

NO VES QUE CADA VEZ QUE ABRES ESA BOCA DE METRALLETA NO HACES MAS QUE ECHAR CARNAZA AL FORO Y HUNDIRTE EN EL CIENO?

ME CAGO EN DIOS


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> NO TIENES NI UNA CONVERSACION, PUTA EMBUSTERA, POR ESO NO PUEDES PONER NADA, COMPLETAMENTE NADA.



Quieres que hablemos de الصويرة o mejor lo dejamos ???


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Mierda un yonqui de los zanks, joder yo que te iba a mandar un MP ya rabo en mano  me decepcionas




Yo no soy un yonqui de los zanks, pero lo he puesto como ejemplo, nada mas.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Pero mira que eres
> 
> DIOS QUE TIENES POR CABEZA, UN PUTO ADOQUIN?
> 
> ...



Vale, tranquilizate por favor, no te enfades.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Quieres que hablemos de الصويرة o mejor lo dejamos ???



SIRI CH KAWDI YAL CAHBA, BGITLEK L MUT NTIA U BABAK U MAMAK, YA VENT L HARAM.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> Nulos pensando. Nulos abriendo hilos. Nulos teniendo gracia. Nulos creando drama.
> 
> Tenía puesto ayer El Joker al lado mientras os leía y fue mucho más rápido e interesante. Eso os deja bajo la fosa marina.
> 
> ...



no jodas plaster que te ves el guason en screener, se me ha caído un mito, definitivamente eres downie


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> SIRI CH KAWDI YAL CAHBA, BGITLEK L MUT NTIA U BABAK U MAMAK, YA VENT L HARAM.



que si que si, que me puedes contar las milongas que quieras o defecarte en quien quieras, como si me hablas del Barça, *pero es lo que hay*....


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

A parte de eso, se que has ido hablando mal de mi a todos los foreros, a todos.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> que si que si, que me puedes contar las milongas que quieras o defecarte en quien quieras, como si me hablas del Barça, *pero es lo que hay*....



ERES UNA PUTITA, LA PUTITA DEL FORO, CON ESE FONDO DE GUARRA, Y LO SABES.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Vale, tranquilizate por favor, no te enfades.



Que haces tia? Que se enfade si le sale de los cojones


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> A parte de eso, se que has ido hablando mal de mi a todos los foreros, a todos.



Gracias por la info, ahora ya sé de qué pie cojea cada uno.

Sigue por favor.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Quizás la generación instagram penséis así.
> 
> El respeto, el honor, para mi, es la base de toda relación social.
> 
> ...



Hablas de honor y estas en un foro amenazando a unas crias, donde esta el honor ahi?

Parece que tienes unos valores firmes pero te estas cegando por situaciones personales, si ambos seguis adelante con esto no va a haber un ganador un perdedor, tu habras traicionado todo en lo que creias y ellas... en fin.

Piensa con la cabeza fria, te lo digo sin maldad


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Sabes que, que ojala te mueras.



Viendo esta respuesta desproporcionada, te recomendaría ayuda profesional.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> HUNDIRTE EN EL CIENO



Me hundes tu constantemente, lo haces tu, desde hace semanas, siempre detras mia, siempre con insultos, siempre con indirectas, siempre, siempre.
Y luego lo del video localizador. . ., dejame en paz, es mi derecho, DEJAME EN PAZ.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Gracias por la info, ahora ya sé de qué pie cojea cada uno.
> 
> Sigue por favor.



Sigue de que, sabes perfectamente a quien le has hablado, pues TODOS ellos me han mandado hasta capturas o algunos solo me han dicho lo que les decias, JUEGAS SUCIO N, JUEGAS MUY SUCIO.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Queréis que os hable de mi?
> 
> Este hilo no se hizo para eso.
> 
> ...



Pareces manipulador, igual tenerte lejos es buena medida.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Me hundes tu constantemente, lo haces tu, desde hace semanas, siempre detras mia, siempre con insultos, siempre con indirectas, siempre, siempre.
> Y luego lo del* video localizador. . ., *dejame en paz, es mi derecho, DEJAME EN PAZ.



Esto se pone interesante


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Sigue de que, sabes perfectamente a quien le has hablado, pues TODOS ellos me han mandado hasta capturas o algunos solo me han dicho lo que les decias, JUEGAS SUCIO N, JUEGAS MUY SUCIO.



Jajaja claro que juego sucio joder.

Pongo trampas por todos lados. Y caéis como chinches.

CUMPLE TU PROMESA

SE UNA MUJER, Y NO UNA NIÑA SALIDA


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Pero mira que eres
> 
> DIOS QUE TIENES POR CABEZA, UN PUTO ADOQUIN?
> 
> ...




Sois los 2 los que estais liados?


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Jajaja claro que juego sucio joder.
> 
> Pongo trampas por todos lados. Y caéis como chinches.
> 
> ...



Jamas tendras sexo conmigo, podré ser la persona y mujer mas salida y ninfomana de este pais, pero NUNCA, y digo NUNCA, llegaras a conocer a alguien como yo, NI POR DENTRO NI POR FUERA.


----------



## Clarx (7 Oct 2019)

Digno de estudio el cómo podéis escribir infinitas páginas sin decir absolutamente nada.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> El tontini es retrasado perdido que caña le vas a dar a un puto retrasado mental, es hasta abuso.
> 
> Esto es un trolleo del celador y la otralefada, ni siquiera se han mandado fotitos de mierda de chupipandeos.
> 
> Pareceis o más bien sois MACACOS.



Hay tantos multis que parece todo tan loco que cuesta creer que sea todo fruto de un esquizofrénico sin diagnosticar y una muchacha que pasaba por aquí.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Pero mira que eres
> 
> DIOS QUE TIENES POR CABEZA, UN PUTO ADOQUIN?
> 
> ...



Y tu no ves que esta ya desquiciada ? Que sigue entrando en el hilo porque no has tenido la decencia de prometerle que todo esto se acaba aqui y ya? De verdad eres incapaz de poner punto final a toda esta mierda pensando en tu hijo? Sigues amenazando a una chica que te esta diciendo que pares. A la vista de todos. Y con implicaciones legales que igual te la soplan, pero tambien con implicaciones sociales y pesonales graves.

Empresaurio machirulo acosa y chantajea a mujer veinteañera y musulmana. Quieres que se mueva la ruedecita? quieres ver si todo esto llega o no las dos unicas personas que te importan? ( tu ego y tu hijo) ? Ya ganaste, ya la has acojonado suficientemente. Felicidades. Ahora actua como una persona NORMAL, dile que se acabaron las amenazas y cada uno por su lado. Insultaos si quereis por los hilos, y ya esta. Deja el macarrismo DELICTIVO. Y esto ya no es un consejo amistoso. Espero que ahora sí lo hayas pillado.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Clarx dijo:


> Digno de estudio el cómo podéis escribir infinitas páginas sin decir absolutamente nada.



coño otro multi


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Oct 2019)

Tengo la sensación de que Alá no aprueba este hilo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y tu no ves que esta ya desquiciada ? Que sigue entrando en el hilo porque no has tenido la decencia de prometerle que todo esto se acaba aqui y ya? De verdad eres incapaz de poner punto final a toda esta mierda pensando en tu hijo? Sigues amenazando a una chica que te esta diciendo que pares. A la vista de todos. Y con implicaciones legales que igual te la soplan, pero tambien con implicaciones sociales y pesonales graves.
> 
> Empresaurio machirulo acosa y chantajea a mujer veinteañera y musulmana. Quieres que se mueva la ruedecita? quieres ver si todo esto llega o no las dos unicas personas que te importan? ( tu ego y tu hijo) ? Ya ganaste, ya la has acojonado suficientemente. Felicidades. Ahora actua como una persona NORMAL, dile que se acabaron las amenazas y cada uno por su lado. Insultaos si quereis por los hilos, y ya esta. Deja el macarrismo DELICTIVO. Y esto ya no es un consejo amistoso. Espero que ahora sí lo hayas pillado.



Es que no me deja en paz, de verdad, no me deja en paz, es que madre mia, es que me va a entrar un mareo.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Es que no me deja en paz, de verdad, no me deja en paz, es que madre mia, es que me va a entrar un mareo.



Pues vete a leer el corán


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Pues vete a leer el corán



No voy a hacer eso, estoy haciendo santeria, no puedo juntar lo bueno con lo malo, SANTERIA PA QUE TU TE MUERAS.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empresaurio machirulo acosa y chantajea a mujer veinteañera y musulmana. Quieres que se mueva la ruedecita? quieres ver si todo esto llega o no las dos unicas personas que te importan? ( tu ego y tu hijo) ? Ya ganaste, ya la has acojonado suficientemente. Felicidades. Ahora actua como una persona NORMAL, dile que se acabaron las amenazas y cada uno por su lado. Insultaos si quereis por los hilos, y ya esta. Deja el macarrismo DELICTIVO. Y esto ya no es un consejo amistoso. Espero que ahora sí lo hayas pillado.



La historia es brutal... Al lado de esto, Almodóvar es una maricona sin gracia..


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y tu no ves que esta ya desquiciada ? Que sigue entrando en el hilo porque no has tenido la decencia de prometerle que todo esto se acaba aqui y ya? De verdad eres incapaz de poner punto final a toda esta mierda pensando en tu hijo? Sigues amenazando a una chica que te esta diciendo que pares. A la vista de todos. Y con implicaciones legales que igual te la soplan, pero tambien con implicaciones sociales y pesonales graves.
> 
> Empresaurio machirulo acosa y chantajea a mujer veinteañera y musulmana. Quieres que se mueva la ruedecita? quieres ver si todo esto llega o no las dos unicas personas que te importan? ( tu ego y tu hijo) ? Ya ganaste, ya la has acojonado suficientemente. Felicidades. Ahora actua como una persona NORMAL, dile que se acabaron las amenazas y cada uno por su lado. Insultaos si quereis por los hilos, y ya esta. Deja el macarrismo DELICTIVO. Y esto ya no es un consejo amistoso. Espero que ahora sí lo hayas pillado.



pajafantas tontini come pollas hijo de puta, no dejas de oler bragas de travelo, eres penoso


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Pues vete a leer el corán



Se ira cuando te vallas tu a tomar por culo


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

EL DIA QUE SALGA INFORMACION SOBRE MI EN ESTE FORO, TE PROMETO SUBIR LA FOTO DE TU HIJO, NO JUEGUES CON FUEGO, YO TAMBIEN PUEDO SER MUY MALA.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> Se ira cuando te vallas tu a tomar por culo



¿vallas? no se que significa niña... otra que no fué a la escuela pq estaba ocupada comiendo rabos en los wc's... vaya 2 moras...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> jajajajajaja
> *غبي*



Como me gustaria saber quien eres, pero eres un cobarde, un sucio y apestoso cobarde, que no sabe mas que dar por culo.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

@NCB como te ha dicho from hell con no muy buenas palabras has cruzado todas las lineas rojas,para esto, tienes amenazas explicitas paginas atras sabes lo que puede ser solo eso? En mano de un buen abogado es petroleo, sumale todos los agravantes.

Estas a tiempo, no te lo digo con mala fe ni como una amenaza ni entro ni salgo en este tema pero tu vida y sobre todo la de tu hijo puede dar un vuelco si no echas el freno xe mano ya, de verdad es un consejo de "amigo" para, no tienes que demostrar nada


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Y tu no ves que esta ya desquiciada ? Que sigue entrando en el hilo porque no has tenido la decencia de prometerle que todo esto se acaba aqui y ya? De verdad eres incapaz de poner punto final a toda esta mierda pensando en tu hijo? Sigues amenazando a una chica que te esta diciendo que pares. A la vista de todos. Y con implicaciones legales que igual te la soplan, pero tambien con implicaciones sociales y pesonales graves.
> 
> Empresaurio machirulo acosa y chantajea a mujer veinteañera y musulmana. Quieres que se mueva la ruedecita? quieres ver si todo esto llega o no las dos unicas personas que te importan? ( tu ego y tu hijo) ? Ya ganaste, ya la has acojonado suficientemente. Felicidades. Ahora actua como una persona NORMAL, dile que se acabaron las amenazas y cada uno por su lado. Insultaos si quereis por los hilos, y ya esta. Deja el macarrismo DELICTIVO. Y esto ya no es un consejo amistoso. Espero que ahora sí lo hayas pillado.



Jugándose el trullo y no se da cuenta  mira que se le ha dicho...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> ¿vallas? no se que significa niña... otra que no fué a la escuela pq estaba ocupada comiendo rabos en los wc's... vaya 2 moras...



QUE ENVIDIA, MADRE MIA, COMO SE HUELE TU ENVIDIA, SE HUELE A KM DE DISTANCIA, PUTA FEA GORDA.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

@calopez y demas moderadores , este hilo ha sobrepasado con creces la autogestion de foro y foreros La libertad de expresion y la no censura. Hay amenazas en privados y tb en publico graves. Entre personas que se conocen en la vida real. Chapa el hilo ya. Y deberias expulsar al acosador segun las normas de uso de tu foro.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Queréis que os hable de mi?
> 
> Este hilo no se hizo para eso.
> 
> ...



Se te va la pinza, macho. La empecinada te calentó (al menos eso parece) y al final se folló a otro. Sé que eso jode y da coraje, pero ni mucho menos es para perder la chaveta. 

Tienes la opción de pasar de ella olímpicamente o preservar su "hamistad" si es que eso te mereciera le pena, que visto lo visto no parece ser el caso.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> y a quien coño le importa su hijo tarada ???? estás peor que pacodemier...



PUTO LOCO, QUE ESTAS LOCO.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> ¿vallas? no se que significa niña... otra que no fué a la escuela pq estaba ocupada comiendo rabos en los wc's... vaya 2 moras...



Adeuu viveeee y disfruta cariñoo disfutaa


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> EL QUE TENGA INTERÉS EN SABER COMO ES FÍSICAMENTE LA MORA OTRALEFADA, AQUI LA PUEDE VER :



JAJAJAJAJA YA QUISIERAS ENVIDIOSA


----------



## Diablo (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> ¿vallas? no se que significa niña... otra que no fué a la escuela pq estaba ocupada comiendo rabos en los wc's... vaya 2 moras...



Son las dos moracas? 

Esta claro que han venido a pagarnos las pensiones. Vienen los mejores.. ya lo decía la Carmena


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> EL QUE TENGA INTERÉS EN SABER COMO ES FÍSICAMENTE LA MORA OTRALEFADA, AQUI LA PUEDE VER :



Eso es lo que tanto te jode, que tengan tanto interes en saber como soy, muchisimos ya lo saben, y yo tambien se como son los que tienen mi foto, pero tu jamas lo sabras, ahi te mueras de envidia, muerdete el higado.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Son las dos moracas?
> 
> Esta claro que han venido a pagarnos las pensiones. Vienen los mejores.. ya lo decía la Carmena



No dejas de reirte, sabes, es muy duro pensar que sois tan curueles, pero ojala, mira, ojala te pase algo tan malo que no te puedas curar jamas, y ahi cuando estes entre lamentos, quiero que te acuerdes de mi.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> @OtraEmpecinada hemos discutido mucho y se perfectamente que no soy santo de tu devoción pero tienes todo mi apoyo y aquí estamos para lo que haga falta.
> 
> PD: Los macacos que os reís de la chavala por follar libremente con un tío aparte de ser unos retrógrados de cojones sois tironucables, subnormales



Pero es que lo cojonudo es que no han hecho nada, ya sido una puta ida de olla de Mr.doc


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> EL QUE TENGA INTERÉS EN SABER COMO ES FÍSICAMENTE LA MORA OTRALEFADA, AQUI LA PUEDE VER :



xdddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> y a quien coño le importa su hijo tarada ???? estás peor que pacodemier...



A quien le importa? A EL CLARAMENTE


----------



## colero (7 Oct 2019)

Me imagino a un gordo comiendo doritos y encerrado en su habitación con 5 navegadores abiertos y logeado con nicks distintos hablando todo el día consigo mismo.
Tiene todo tipo de personajes: el guarro malote del Doc, el beta resentido del NCB, la carruselera de la Empecinada, el mangina salvadoncellas del Tini...

40 páginas y todavía ninguno dice nada de nada, solo una "tía" suplicando a otro que no publique cualquier gilipollez como si su imaggen en un foro de mierda valiera una mísera súplica.

El trolleo del Pokemon que invitaba a una forera Choni a Vilnius al menos tenía gracia y un texto con su introducción, nudo y desenlace, esto debe estar elaborado por semianalfabetos.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> EL DIA QUE SALGA INFORMACION SOBRE MI EN ESTE FORO, TE PROMETO SUBIR LA FOTO DE TU HIJO, NO JUEGUES CON FUEGO, YO TAMBIEN PUEDO SER MUY MALA.



JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA




JAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA

JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA

AAAAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> EL QUE TENGA INTERÉS EN SABER COMO ES FÍSICAMENTE LA MORA OTRALEFADA, AQUI LA PUEDE VER :



A estas alturas sois cuatros troles ridiculos los que teneis interes en continuar añadiendo mas leña a un hilo que ya indigna a la gente normal del foro. Que es la mayoria.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

No tendrás un niño como este EN TU PUTA VIDA DE ZORRA POLIFOLLADA

JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJJA

DIOSSSS JAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> tengo conversaciones de whatsapps , que son mas interesantes todavía...



QUE YA SABEMOS POR DONDE VAS ZORRILLA DEJA DE INVENTARTE MIERDECITAS PARA DEJARLA MAL QUE LE TIENES ENVIDIA TU LO QUE TIENES ES UN PROBLEMA SI TIENES ALGO SACALO ZOPENCA SIEMPRE Y CUANDO NO SEA MANIPULAO


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> tengo conversaciones de whatsapps , que son mas interesantes todavía...



Puajajaja, subelas, si es que te lo estoy pidiendo, te lo estoy rogando, venga, sabes que no tienes nada.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No tendrás un niño como este EN TU PUTA VIDA DE ZORRA POLIFOLLADA
> 
> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJJA
> 
> DIOSSSS JAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJA



Polifollada? PUAJAJAJAJAJAJ PERO TU QUE VAS A SABER DE LOS HIJOS QUE VA TENER O NO LO QUE ESTA CLARO ES QUE CONTIGO NO SERA


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OTRA EMPECINADA AHORA ES


<<< OTRARETRASADA >>>


JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJA


JAAAAJAJAJAJAAJAJJAJAJAJAJA

AAAAAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJ


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No tendrás un niño como este EN TU PUTA VIDA DE ZORRA POLIFOLLADA
> 
> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJJA
> 
> DIOSSSS JAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJA



PUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, PUTO LOCO, PEDERASTA QUE ESTAS LOCO, DROGADICTO, PUTO VIEJO, MALFOLLADO, QUE ESO ES LO QUE TE JODE, QUE TE COMA LA POLLA LA ZORRA ESA QUE TE DA TANTO POR CULO, VENGA MARICON


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

colero dijo:


> Me imagino a un gordo comiendo doritos y encerrado en su habitación con 5 navegadores abiertos y logeado con nicks distintos hablando todo el día consigo mismo.
> Tiene todo tipo de personajes: el guarro malote del Doc, el beta resentido del NCB, la carruselera de la Empecinada, el mangina salvadoncellas del Tini...
> 
> 40 páginas y todavía ninguno dice nada de nada, solo una "tía" suplicando a otro que no publique cualquier gilipollez como si su imaggen en un foro de mierda valiera una mísera súplica.
> ...



Eres mas tonto que las piedras


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> OTRA EMPECINADA AHORA ES
> 
> 
> <<< OTRARETRASADA >>>
> ...



QUE ERES UN PUTO VIEJO PEDERASTA, QUE EN TU VIDA CATARAS ALGO DE ALGUNA CHAVALA DE 20 AÑOS, JAMAS, ACABARAS SOLO Y MUERTO EN UNA CUNETA DE LA RUTA 66.


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> OTRA EMPECINADA AHORA ES
> 
> 
> <<< OTRARETRASADA >>>
> ...



JAJAJAJA QUE RESENTIDO ESTAS BONITO


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Toma, hasta mi hijito te ofrece algo de dinero por tus servicios




JAJAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJA

JAAAAAAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAA

DIOSSSSSSS

Edit: Editado con todo el dolor de mi corazón porque es un crimen taparle la cara a un angelito tan bonito. Pero es lo adecuado.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> OTRA EMPECINADA AHORA ES
> 
> 
> <<< OTRARETRASADA >>>
> ...



JAMAS SERAS COMO DIEGO, JAMAS, Y OJALA QUE TE COMA LA ENVIDIA.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Bueno ya esta bien de bromas.

Ya sabes lo que hay.

CUMPLE TU PROMESA.

os dejo, me voy a comer mi dieta de culturista de los cojones.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Toma, hasta Izan te ofrece algo de dinero por tus servicios
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164325
> 
> ...



TE HAS VUELTO LOCO, COMPLETAMENTE LOCO.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Toma, hasta Izan te ofrece algo de dinero por tus servicios
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164325
> 
> ...



EL SUELDO DEL CAMELLO DE SU PADRE, VERGUENZA ME DAS, VERGUENZA.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

a ver monguers dad carnaza y dejar de poner crios


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> ...



Ya hay que estar mal de la chaveta para subir una foto de tu hijo aquí.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> JAMAS SERAS COMO DIEGO, JAMAS, Y OJALA QUE TE COMA LA ENVIDIA.



Un momento, un momento. Esperad esperad.

Creo que tengo algo por aquí de un tal Diego...

A ver que busque...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Bueno ya esta bien de bromas.
> 
> Ya sabes lo que hay.
> 
> ...



Culturista, puajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja, madre mia que HOSTIA CON TODA LA MANO ABIERTA TIENES, Y QUE HACHAZO EN EL PECHETE, me juego el sueldo de camarera de un mes entero a que el mas delgado de burbuja te parte por la mitad, si es que das aco.


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

mendeley dijo:


> Que un mensaje como el primero que has escrito da grima.
> 
> Y que no es la mejor estrategia.



Por que son gilipollas, no saben medir las consecuencias de sus actos, se crena enemigos innecesarios diciendo que han sido atacadas, cuando son ellas las primeras que insultan. Estan cojiendo lo que siembran, muchos foreros y tias les tienen ganas.


Tambien cabe la otra opcion de que son todo multis. Posiblemente esta teoria se ala real


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Un momento, un momento. Esperad esperad.
> 
> Creo que tengo algo por aquí de un tal Diego...
> 
> A ver que busque...



A DIEGO DEJALO EN PAZ, POR FAVOR, DEJALO EN PAZ.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

CON DIEGO NO, ESTO NO VA CON EL, POR FAVOR, A DIEGO DEJALO EN PAZ.

Lo que yo y Diego hacemos en la intimidad no tiene por que saberlo nadie.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> A DIEGO DEJALO EN PAZ, POR FAVOR, DEJALO EN PAZ.



A quién coño le importa Diego.

Hablamos de ti, pequeña.

De lo que te gusta hacer.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> CON DIEGO NO, ESTO NO VA CON EL, POR FAVOR, A DIEGO DEJALO EN PAZ.
> 
> Lo que yo y Diego hacemos en la intimidad no tiene por que saberlo nadie.



Por qué no?

Pero si nos has contado que Doc te ha lamido el esfínter anal.

Qué importa? Los cerdos tienen hambre.

Las hienas están babeando esperando a lanzarse sobre ti y despedazarte.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> A quién coño le importa Diego.
> 
> Hablamos de ti, pequeña.
> 
> De lo que te gusta hacer.



N, lo se, lo se, hazme caso, lo se, se lo que hago y lo que dejo de hacer, estas cometiendo ilegalidades, eso es mi intimidad sexual, eso no N, eso NO.


----------



## Emperador (7 Oct 2019)

A mí la santería mora no me afecta porque me protegen el Padre, el Espíritu Santo y la Santísima Virgen María.

Dicho ésto se os está yendo de las manos, no publiquéis fotos de vuestros hijos ni os metáis en asuntos de los que os podáis arrepentir. Que esto está para echare unas risas y meterse un poco con la gente, no para joderle la vida a nadie.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Las fotos de menores de deben estar pixeladas? ahora si que nos cierran el chiringuito


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Por qué no?
> 
> Pero si nos has contado que Doc te ha lamido el esfínter anal.
> 
> ...



Por que me haces esto, por que .


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (7 Oct 2019)

...Otra historia de forero se tira a forera, se difunde por el foro para arruinar la reputación de la forera y forera se tiene que terminar largando.

Y luego os preguntáis por qué no fo"""is o por qué las mujeres no quieren...


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Esto suena a macarra total....



A mi me suena a chulo putas


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> N, lo se, lo se, hazme caso, lo se, se lo que hago y lo que dejo de hacer, estas cometiendo ilegalidades, eso es mi intimidad sexual, eso no N, eso NO.



DE RODILLAS JODER.

PÍDEMELO DE RODILLAS


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

Padre Ferreras dijo:


> Tié usté toa la razón caballera, no es broma, pero luego sea consecuente y no se sienta ciberacosada por gente que ni conoce personalmente, que a nadie le obligan a entrar en determinado foro ni contestar a nada.



A ti que te acusen de señora de pago, de vídeos chingando y de conversaciones vía wasap no te parece un acoso? Que una chorrada de un forero termine con amenazas serías no te parece acoso? Por dios, este es un foro para pasar el rato y descojonarme, no una herramienta para el acoso y derribo gratuito.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> DE RODILLAS JODER.
> 
> PÍDEMELO DE RODILLAS



Por favor te lo pido, borra el mensaje de mi nombre, borralo.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

DE RODILLAS


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

VAMOS ZORRA

DE RODILLAS, PIDEMELO DE RODILLAS


----------



## colero (7 Oct 2019)

Aprovecha que el foros se ha llenado de chortinas de la noche a la mañana y éntrale a alguna, a lo mejor a alguna de estas les interesa emigrar a Vilnius con tal de que no se hagan públicos sus más oscuros secretos, que al parecer se los confiesan al primer loco que les envía un MP en internet.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> DE RODILLAS



Estoy cansada, ya no puedo mas, ya no puedo, estoy machacada, emocional, moral y psiquicamente, ya no puedo mas.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> VAMOS ZORRA
> 
> DE RODILLAS, PIDEMELO DE RODILLAS



Por favor, dejame, por favor, de verdad, de rodillas, te lo suplico.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Estoy cansada, ya no puedo mas, ya no puedo, estoy machacada, emocional, moral y psiquicamente, ya no puedo mas.



JODETE

DONDE ESTA TU SOBERBIA AHORA

DONDE ESTA TU RISA HISTERICA

DONDE ESTA TU PREPOTENCIA

EL DOLOR SE PAGA CON DOLOR

Y AUN NO HAS VISTO NADA


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (7 Oct 2019)

.






Enviado desde mi G3112 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

BUENO, YA VEO QUE NO HAS QUERIDO BORRAR MI NOMBRE, YA VEO QUE QUIERES JUGAR CON FUEGO, YA VEO NACOR, YA LO VEO, NACOR.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

Empecinada, sal del hilo YA.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Por favor, dejame, por favor, de verdad, de rodillas, te lo suplico.



Esto está mejor.

Llegas tarde chica, tienes que ser más rápida.

Me voy a comer, mi dieta de culturista (natural, no de esos maricones que se pinchan mierda para ganar autoestimita).

Hasta luego.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empecinada, sal del hilo YA.



Me quiero morir, ayudame por favor, ayudame.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> BUENO, YA VEO QUE NO HAS QUERIDO BORRAR MI NOMBRE, YA VEO QUE QUIERES JUGAR CON FUEGO, YA VEO NACOR, YA LO VEO, NACOR.



JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJ

NACOR CARMONA BLANCO

79309313T

Queréis una foto de mi polla?

Dua no la ha visto, no es digna.

Venga luego si eso, que se enfría la comida.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJ
> 
> NACOR CARMONA BLANCO
> 
> ...



Ponles tu facebook y tu cara de subnormal, hostias que feo eres cabron.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

xddd vaya teatrillo de moro mierdas teneis montado, ir a pedir a la rambla que los guiris ya han hecho la siesta


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

QUE FEO ERES CABRON, QUE FEO, QUE FEO.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Confirmado que el forero NCB es un atiquense huelebragas. Es curioso ver como los foreros terminan cayendo siempre en la misma trampa mortal que ellos mismos se crean.

He leido unos cuantos hilos del forero NBC. Son interesantes como la mayoria de los foreros veteranos que posteaban en consumo o burbuja inmobiliaria, pero luego acaban descendiendo a un foso profundo de derroicion, criticando que se abran hilos de mierda mientras entran a olisquear en ellos. Poco a poco empiezan a mutar de forero burbujo a forero de FC hasta llegar donde recalan todos los residuos del floro del calbo: el ático. Ahí aconsejan a todo el mundo y acaban por destruir su propia doctrina, haciendo todo lo contrario de lo que predican, como buenos estafadores que son.

Luego descubres que forman parte de ese selecto club llamado "emperdedores" donde se ganan la vida vendiendo motos y acabas descubriendo tambien que le dan tambien a la zaga inmobiliaria empepitandose primero y luego criticando a los demas cuando llevan haciendo lo que critican toda la vida.

Lo dicho: atiquense loco.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

*FEO CARMONA BLANCO*


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

¿Cuando vais a hacer un receso antes de empezar el segundo acto? la verdad es que la obra de teatro os está quedando muy bien


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Me quiero morir, ayudame por favor, ayudame.



El que se está pasando 3 pueblos contigo es él y todos los foreros estamos de testigos.


----------



## Diablo (7 Oct 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> ...Otra historia de forero se tira a forera, se difunde por el foro para arruinar la reputación de la forera y forera se tiene que terminar largando.
> 
> Y luego os preguntáis por qué no fo"""is o por qué las mujeres no quieren...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164326



Si venís al foro buscando rabo y os vais con el peor, que esperas que pase después?

Te cuento un secreto? El agua moja.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJ
> 
> NACOR CARMONA BLANCO
> 
> ...









arriba don benito


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

16 Temmuz dijo:


> El que se está pasando 3 pueblos contigo es él y todos los foreros estamos de testigos.



GRACIAS, TE LO DIGO DE CORAZÓN, GRACIAS.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> *FEO CARMONA BLANCO*


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Esto está mejor.
> 
> Llegas tarde chica, tienes que ser más rápida.
> 
> ...



No falla, estos son los amiguetes de Csard que han emigrado aquí cuando les chaparon el foro de misandria.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Si venís al foro buscando rabo y os vais con el peor, que esperas que pase después?
> 
> Te cuento un secreto? El agua moja.



Los hombres tambien son malos, pero al igual que las muejres, te engañan y te enseñan su cara y lado bonito.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> arriba don benito



Gracias JZ, tu nunca defraudas ;-)


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164331



LA MADRE QUE TE PARIO, QUE FEO, SI SI, Y DILES QUE MIDES 1.77, ERES UN PUTO MINIMOY, TE APLASTA HASTA EL CONNOR.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Gracias JZ, tu nunca defraudas ;-)



ES QUE ERES FEO PERO PARA LLORAR, LA MADRE QUE TE PARIÓ.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164331



te pareces al tontaina de la secta noche, normal que la mora culera no quiere tu polla judia y si la del sidoso celador


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> te pareces al tontaina de la secta noche, normal que la mora culera no quiere tu polla judia y si la del sidoso celador



ES QUE ES FEO DE COJONES, LAS COSAS COMO SON, LAS COSAS COMO SON.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 164331



¿Tanto alfismo para humillarte de la manera que lo haces porque una cría de 19 ó 20 años te ha vacilado un rato? Venga...


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJ
> 
> NACOR CARMONA BLANCO
> 
> ...



Yo quiero tu direccion y tu estatus civil por lo de subir fotos de tu hijo. Tb puedes postear el nombre de tu empresa y lo hacemos mucho mas simpatico. 

Me lo dices o me lo cuenta empecinada?


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Estoy cansada, ya no puedo mas, ya no puedo, estoy machacada, emocional, moral y psiquicamente, ya no puedo mas.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Por favor, dejame, por favor, de verdad, de rodillas, te lo suplico.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Me quiero morir, ayudame por favor, ayudame.




Espero que no estés montando otro de tus teatros. Si es verdad lo que dices: bloquéalo y punto, mándalo a ignorados, quítate la cuenta y hazte otra.

Pero sobre todo: Aprende de la experiencia sobre lo que *NO* tienes que hacer *nunca*.


.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Oct 2019)

NBC ¿estás tonto de la cabeza?


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

V. Crawley dijo:


> NBC ¿estás tonto de la cabeza?



TE PROMETO QUE ESTA LOCO, TE LO PROMETO.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Menos mal que feministodemierda se largó del foro hace tiempo, solo imaginarmelo posteando sus tochos infumables ya me entra dolor de cabeza.
> 
> Por cierto , me comentan que Spielberg ha fletado un jet y viene directo a Madrid.
> Dice que el guión necesita unos retoques pero que tiene buena pinta.



es aldono, y como ultimamente se logea como aldono aparte de los otros 4-5 nicks pues tiene ese en barbecho, tb he leido a otros que markus hace tiempo que no aparece 2+2=4, yo es que le tengo al ignore y no me aparece desde hace años


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> ES QUE ES FEO DE COJONES, LAS COSAS COMO SON, LAS COSAS COMO SON.



Vaya careto de sociopata se marca. Las asociaciones feminazis se van a poner las botas.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Si venís al foro buscando rabo y os vais con el peor, que esperas que pase después?
> 
> Te cuento un secreto? El agua moja.



Bueno después de esto: papelera, baneo y lefazo.

Gracias cauk cauk hijoputa.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo quiero tu direccion y tu estatus civil por lo de subir fotos de tu hijo. Tb puedes postear el nombre de tu empresa y lo hacemos mucho mas simpatico.
> 
> Me lo dices o me lo cuenta empecinada?



pero tontini no sabes ni buscar en google, que clase de retraso gastas?

Carmona Blanco Nacor - Consulte CIF y Dirección | eInforma


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

ANTES ME FOLLABA A DODORIA EN EL PANTANO QUE A NACOR, POR LOCO Y POR FEO, LAS COSAS COMO SON.


----------



## Clarx (7 Oct 2019)

No me estoy creyendo una mierda pero le habéis metido ritmo.

Eso sí, aquí faltan tetas, culos en pompa y denuncias a la mequetérita.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

16 Temmuz dijo:


> ¿Tanto alfismo para humillarte de la manera que lo haces porque una cría de 19 ó 20 años te ha vacilado un rato? Venga...



Es atiquense, no le pidas que razone.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Tb puedes postear el nombre de tu empresa y lo hacemos mucho mas simpatico.



Tiene un gym paco de mierda, vaya ni 1500 euros al mes.


----------



## Clarx (7 Oct 2019)

Demostrar que eres ése es tan simple como sacar captura de tu perfil Facebook desde dentro logueado. Y eso tampoco lo demostraría pero sería más que esta mierda.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

Ahora podría poner una foto suya Otraempecinada, seguro que es una belleza a la que tenemos que mirar de rodillas de lo que deslumbra.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

*Información sobre Nacor Carmona Blanco*

Empleo



Vector Fitness
Gerente Propietario
Gimnasio Vector Fitness | Don Benito

joder vaya tipo, sus perfiles están más abiertos que el ojete de la mora culera, falta foto cara de la otralefada para completar


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Vaya careto de sociopata se marca. Las asociaciones feminazis se van a poner las botas.



Tiene una cara que da un ascazo, joder, mecaguen la puta, que verguenza me daria que me vean a su lado.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> pero tontini no sabes ni buscar en google, que clase de retraso gastas?
> 
> Carmona Blanco Nacor - Consulte CIF y Dirección | eInforma



Se le ha atravesado el tampon de la mora en el esófago y no es capaz de pensar bien.

Aprended de JZ, es el verdadero puto amo del foro.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Gracias JZ, tu nunca defraudas ;-)



Progre y tarado mental van de la mano. Los que mas acosan son los progres siempre. Lo mejor de los progres es que siempre acaban haciendo lo contrario que predican, para bien y para mal y apoyan leyes que luego van en su contra. Coherencia nula. No me extraña que esten mal de la cabeza.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Se le ha atravesado el tampon de la mora en el esófago y no es capaz de pensar bien.
> 
> Aprended de JZ, es el verdadero puto amo del foro.



No me pongo tampones.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Se le ha atravesado el tampon de la mora en el esófago y no es capaz de pensar bien.
> 
> Aprended de JZ, es el verdadero puto amo del foro.



oye estas en el dollar, tienes un gym, y ahora una empresita de informatica, pa que te metes a estas frikadas? todo para metersela a una mora euskaldun?


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Se le ha atravesado el tampon de la mora en el esófago y no es capaz de pensar bien.
> 
> Aprended de JZ, es el verdadero puto amo del foro.



Si, por una vez se porta y me esta documentando todo tu perfil. Gracias Yeisí


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> oye estas en el dollar, tienes un gym, y ahora una empresita de informatica, pa que te metes a estas frikadas? todo para metersela a una mora euskaldun?



, ES UN PUTO LOCO, LOCO.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Progre y tarado mental van de la mano. Los que mas acosan son los progres siempre. Lo mejor de los progres es que siempre acaban haciendo lo contrario que predican, para bien y para mal y apoyan leyes que luego van en su contra. Coherencia nula. No me extraña que esten mal de la cabeza.



Algún día os explicaré como un forero de derechas se infiltro en un partido municipal satelite de Podemos y lo hundió para que no sacase ningún concejal.


Jajajaja estoy loco joder. Pero me encanta.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

PUES SI, LA VERDAD, EL JOZEFINA HA ESTADO FINO.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Menos mal que feministodemierda se largó del foro hace tiempo, solo imaginarmelo posteando sus tochos infumables ya me entra dolor de cabeza.
> 
> Por cierto , me comentan que Spielberg ha fletado un jet y viene directo a Madrid.
> Dice que el guión necesita unos retoques pero que tiene buena pinta.



Feministo se fue acojonado por denuncias que le podian caer por barbaridades, con NCB estoy sintiendo un deja vu


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> , ES UN PUTO LOCO, LOCO.



Como una cabra. Tu no te quedas lejos.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yo quiero tu direccion y tu estatus civil por lo de subir fotos de tu hijo. Tb puedes postear el nombre de tu empresa y lo hacemos mucho mas simpatico.
> 
> Me lo dices o me lo cuenta empecinada?



Registro mercantil


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

QUE COBARDE ERES, Y LUEGO OS EXTRAÑAN LAS VIOGENES, ENSERIO, LUEGO OS EXTRAÑAN.

QUE VERGUENZA.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Jajajajaja me parto con vosotros.

En serio.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Feministo se fue acojonado por denuncias que le podian caer por barbaridades, con NCB estoy sintiendo un deja vu



La diferencia es que feministo se fue a tiempo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Jajajajaja me parto con vosotros.
> 
> En serio.



Estas loco, admitelo, amos, no me jodas, y solo por que me he controlado, pero ayer iba a llamar a urgencias, por que estaba convulsionando como unas subnromal, y todo por tu culpa.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Estas loco, admitelo, amos, no me jodas, y solo por que me he controlado, pero ayer iba a llamar a urgencias, por que estaba* convulsionando *como unas subnromal, y todo por tu culpa.



Eso es porque tenías el bicho del yonki punki en tus entrañas


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

Se os está yendo de las manos, a los dos

- Un hombre hecho y derecho que en caliente y sintiéndose humillado por una chavala a la que dobla la edad publica fotos de su hijo, nombre y DNI en un foro de psicópatas y la semiacosa.

- Una chavala que no comprende que está jugando con fuego y que si quisiera hubiera puesto fin a este hilo que representa la bajeza del ser humano en toda su esencia y que está entrando de lleno en el juego de un tío que sabe más por viejo que por diablo y de troles inmundos que vienen a carroñear.

Dais puta pena.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> pero a poder ser sin burka



Con burka o sin burka, ella es la bella del foro, los demás somos charos ,viejos, calvos, gordos, feos, guarros...sólo podemos arrodillarnos y admirar a la beldad.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Estas loco, admitelo, amos, no me jodas, y solo por que me he controlado, pero ayer iba a llamar a urgencias, por que estaba convulsionando como unas subnromal, y todo por tu culpa.



Jajaja jajaja

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJJAJAJ


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se os está yendo de las manos, a los dos
> 
> - Un hombre hecho y derecho que en caliente y sintiéndose humillado por una chavala a la que dobla la edad publica fotos de su hijo, nombre y DNI en un foro de psicópatas y la semiacosa.
> 
> ...



a ver que al ncb se la suda 3k descubrirse, ha invalidado la carta de la mora de "tengo tus datos tb", pero tampoco pone datos de ella para dar algo de lol, esperemos que recapacite xd aunque se ve que disfruta simplemente acojonandola con publicarlos.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Una chavala que no comprende que está jugando con fuego y que si quisiera hubiera puesto fin a este hilo que representa la bajeza del ser humano en toda su esencia y que está entrando de lleno en el juego de un tío que sabe más por viejo que por diablo y de troles inmundos que vienen a carroñear.



Ya esta, se acabo, lo dejo, me da igual, ya no le voy a contestar mas.


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Follarse una mora mas bajo no se puede caer.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> a ver que al ncb se la suda 3k descubrirse, ha invalidado la carta de la mora de "tengo tus datos tb", pero tampoco pone datos de ella para dar algo de lol, esperemos que recapacite xd aunque se ve que disfruta simplemente acojonandola con publicarlos.



Todo a su debido tiempo, compañero JZ, a su debido tiempo (y forma).


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Follarse una mora mas bajo no se puede caer.



Puajajajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajja, MADRE MIA, MADRE MIA ROSALIA BAJALE, ME VOY A CALLAR ANDA, ME VOY A CALLAR.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Todo a su debido tiempo, compañero JZ, a su debido tiempo (y forma).



proxy vpn, a poder ser en locutorio panchito, veo por donde vas mijo


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> a ver que al ncb se la suda 3k descubrirse, ha invalidado la carta de la mora de "tengo tus datos tb", pero tampoco pone datos de ella para dar algo de lol, esperemos que recapacite xd aunque se ve que disfruta simplemente acojonandola con publicarlos.



De momento sabemos su nombre, pero en facebook poca cosa hay...


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

que mas dará, es mora, culera y está medio bien, con lo que los huelebragas del floro caen a sus pies

Si cayeron con la gorda tarada de caniz no van a caer con esta jajjaj

Cuanta hambre pasais joder.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Jajajajaja me parto con vosotros.
> 
> En serio.



No has sabido parar, se acabo el juego, has perdido


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Ya esta, se acabo, lo dejo, me da igual, ya no le voy a contestar mas.



Es lo que deberías hacer, retirarte y dejar que se enfríen las cosas. Y ver qué puedes hacer legalmente hablando. Yo creo que este chaval no está bien de la cabeza, pero que esto no va a pasar de aquí. Tiene mucho que perder si la cosa pasa a mayores. 

Pero tú deberías tomar nota y procurar que estas cosas no vuelvan a pasarte en un futuro. Te queda mucho por crecer y vivir.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> De momento sabemos su nombre, pero en facebook poca cosa hay...



A veces pincho música Tech House, si publicais los carteles del evento donde salgo, os lo agradezco y todo.


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> que mas dará, es mora, culera y está medio bien, con lo que los huelebragas del floro caen a sus pies
> 
> Si cayeron con la gorda tarada de caniz no van a caer con esta jajjaj
> 
> Cuanta hambre pasais joder.




Asi va el pais, con los votontos que tenemos


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> No has sabido parar, se acabo el juego, has perdido



tontini que no te enteras, que tiene 4 ases en la manga, y los usará como cuando y donde quiera


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> proxy vpn, a poder ser en locutorio panchito, veo por donde vas mijo



Acercate a la comisaria mas cercana y pregunta de que sirve un VPN igual te sorprendes


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> tontini que no te enteras, que tiene 4 ases en la manga, y los usará como cuando y donde quiera



4 ASES DE QUE, SI LE HE MENTIDO EN MUCHISIMAS COSAS, EN MUCHISIMAS.

Y QUE SE JODA


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es lo que deberías hacer, retirarte y dejar que se enfríen las cosas. Y ver qué puedes hacer legalmente hablando. Yo creo que este chaval no está bien de la cabeza, pero que esto no va a pasar de aquí. Tiene mucho que perder si la cosa pasa a mayores.
> 
> Pero tú deberías tomar nota y procurar que estas cosas no vuelvan a pasarte en un futuro. Te queda mucho por crecer y vivir.



pero que flipada estas mongola, que legalmente ni que leches, son troleos sanos de forito, pareceis mariconas


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Y a todo esto donde anda el otro???


O sera un multi de huelebragas del hell?


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Jajajajaja me parto con vosotros.
> 
> En serio.



AVER TÚ , CARA MIERDAS , QUERIDO NACOR CARMONA BLANCO , QUE POR CIERTO , MENUDO NOMBRE DE GITANO MUERTOHAMBRE , YA SABEMOS QUE ERES EL TÍPICO QUE SE VA DE PUTAS A CONTARLES SUS PROBLEMAS Y NO PA FOLLAR , PORQUE DE ESO ESTÁS LEJISIMOS , AL IGUAL , FOLLAS , PERO FOLLAS A PANCHITAS SUVIELKI Y ROSA MARÍA DE LA CONCHINCHINA DE COLOMBIA , QUE LUEGO LAS EMBARAZAS Y LO VAS CONTANDO POR AHÍ , BUENO , EJEM , A LO QUE IBA , ESTAS TAN DERROIDO , PERO TAN DERROIDO , QUE NI PENSANDOLO DOS VECES , DIRÍA QUE YA VAS AL PSICÓLOGO , PORQUE , NO ES QUE ESTÉS LOCO Y YA , ES QUE ESTAS MUY LOCO TU PUTA MADRE , BUENO , PUES ESO , QUE ERES FEÍSIMO DE COJONES , PERO VAMOS , QUESQUE YO VI TU FOTO Y ME EMPEZÉ A PARTIR EL CULO DE RISA DE LO FEÍSIMO QUE ERES , PUTO VIEJO , BUEN INTENTO EL DE HABER INTENTADO CONSEGUIR A MI AMIGA , PERO VAMOS A VER FANEGAS , TU TE CRÉIAS A LA ALTURA PARA PODER ESTAR CON MI AMIGA ? JAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJJAAAAJJAJ , EN FIN . HAS CREADO ESTE HILO CON UN CI CERO , NULO , VAMOS , HASTA UN RETARDER NI LO ESCRIBIRÍA , PORQUE QUEDAS COMO ENVIDIOSO , GILIPOLLAS , INMADURO , NOSE , COMO CON FALTA DE ESPABILE . VAS POR LA VIDA COMO SI YA LO HUBIERAS VIVIDO TODO , COMO EMPRESARIO , Y EN REALIDAD , ERES UN PUTO VIEJO QUE SE HA MONTADO UN GIMNASIO DE MIERDA PARA PASAR EL TIEMPO , Y UNA COSA QUE TE IBA A PREGUNTAR ... YA QUE TIENES UN GIMNASIO , AUNQUE NO PARECE QUE EN CONDICIONES , PERO YA QUE TIENES ALGO , POR LO MENOS , TRABAJA TU CUERPO , CUERPO ESCOMBRO , LA CARA YA NI LO INTENTES , ESQUE NI CIRUJÍA , PERO HIJO MÍO , EL CUERPO AUNQUE SEA ...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> pero que flipada estas mongola, que legalmente ni que leches, son troleos sanos de forito, pareceis mariconas



Trolleos mis narices, me esta acosando, las cosas como son.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> 4 ASES DE QUE, SI LE HE MENTIDO EN MUCHISIMAS COSAS, EN MUCHISIMAS.
> 
> Y QUE SE JODA



tu sabras lo que le has dado, pero algo tiene


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> AVER TÚ , CARA MIERDAS , QUERIDO NACOR CARMONA BLANCO , QUE POR CIERTO , MENUDO NOMBRE DE GITANO MUERTOHAMBRE , YA SABEMOS QUE ERES EL TÍPICO QUE SE VA DE PUTAS A CONTARLES SUS PROBLEMAS Y NO PA FOLLAR , PORQUE DE ESO ESTÁS LEJISIMOS , AL IGUAL , FOLLAS , PERO FOLLAS A PANCHITAS SUVIELKI Y ROSA MARÍA DE LA CONCHINCHINA DE COLOMBIA , QUE LUEGO LAS EMBARAZAS Y LO VAS CONTANDO POR AHÍ , BUENO , EJEM , A LO QUE IBA , ESTAS TAN DERROIDO , PERO TAN DERROIDO , QUE NI PENSANDOLO DOS VECES , DIRÍA QUE YA VAS AL PSICÓLOGO , PORQUE , NO ES QUE ESTÉS LOCO Y YA , ES QUE ESTAS MUY LOCO TU PUTA MADRE , BUENO , PUES ESO , QUE ERES FEÍSIMO DE COJONES , PERO VAMOS , QUESQUE YO VI TU FOTO Y ME EMPEZÉ A PARTIR EL CULO DE RISA DE LO FEÍSIMO QUE ERES , PUTO VIEJO , BUEN INTENTO EL DE HABER INTENTADO CONSEGUIR A MI AMIGA , PERO VAMOS A VER FANEGAS , TU TE CRÉIAS A LA ALTURA PARA PODER ESTAR CON MI AMIGA ? JAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJJAAAAJJAJ , EN FIN . HAS CREADO ESTE HILO CON UN CI CERO , NULO , VAMOS , HASTA UN RETARDER NI LO ESCRIBIRÍA , PORQUE QUEDAS COMO ENVIDIOSO , GILIPOLLAS , INMADURO , NOSE , COMO CON FALTA DE ESPABILE . VAS POR LA VIDA COMO SI YA LO HUBIERAS VIVIDO TODO , COMO EMPRESARIO , Y EN REALIDAD , ERES UN PUTO VIEJO QUE SE HA MONTADO UN GIMNASIO DE MIERDA PARA PASAR EL TIEMPO , Y UNA COSA QUE TE IBA A PREGUNTAR ... YA QUE TIENES UN GIMNASIO , AUNQUE NO PARECE QUE EN CONDICIONES , PERO YA QUE TIENES ALGO , POR LO MENOS , TRABAJA TU CUERPO , CUERPO ESCOMBRO , LA CARA YA NI LO INTENTES , ESQUE NI CIRUJÍA , PERO HIJO MÍO , EL CUERPO AUNQUE SEA ...



PUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA+


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> pero que flipada estas mongola, que legalmente ni que leches, son troleos sanos de forito, pareceis mariconas



Esto no es un foreo sano, y lo sabes.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> tu sabras lo que le has dado, pero algo tiene



Cosas subidas de tono.

Me gusta el sexo, como a cualquier persona en el mundo, no voy a llorar por estos pecados.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> AVER TÚ , CARA MIERDAS , QUERIDO NACOR CARMONA BLANCO , QUE POR CIERTO , MENUDO NOMBRE DE GITANO MUERTOHAMBRE , YA SABEMOS QUE ERES EL TÍPICO QUE SE VA DE PUTAS A CONTARLES SUS PROBLEMAS Y NO PA FOLLAR , PORQUE DE ESO ESTÁS LEJISIMOS , AL IGUAL , FOLLAS , PERO FOLLAS A PANCHITAS SUVIELKI Y ROSA MARÍA DE LA CONCHINCHINA DE COLOMBIA , QUE LUEGO LAS EMBARAZAS Y LO VAS CONTANDO POR AHÍ , BUENO , EJEM , A LO QUE IBA , ESTAS TAN DERROIDO , PERO TAN DERROIDO , QUE NI PENSANDOLO DOS VECES , DIRÍA QUE YA VAS AL PSICÓLOGO , PORQUE , NO ES QUE ESTÉS LOCO Y YA , ES QUE ESTAS MUY LOCO TU PUTA MADRE , BUENO , PUES ESO , QUE ERES FEÍSIMO DE COJONES , PERO VAMOS , QUESQUE YO VI TU FOTO Y ME EMPEZÉ A PARTIR EL CULO DE RISA DE LO FEÍSIMO QUE ERES , PUTO VIEJO , BUEN INTENTO EL DE HABER INTENTADO CONSEGUIR A MI AMIGA , PERO VAMOS A VER FANEGAS , TU TE CRÉIAS A LA ALTURA PARA PODER ESTAR CON MI AMIGA ? JAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJJAAAAJJAJ , EN FIN . HAS CREADO ESTE HILO CON UN CI CERO , NULO , VAMOS , HASTA UN RETARDER NI LO ESCRIBIRÍA , PORQUE QUEDAS COMO ENVIDIOSO , GILIPOLLAS , INMADURO , NOSE , COMO CON FALTA DE ESPABILE . VAS POR LA VIDA COMO SI YA LO HUBIERAS VIVIDO TODO , COMO EMPRESARIO , Y EN REALIDAD , ERES UN PUTO VIEJO QUE SE HA MONTADO UN GIMNASIO DE MIERDA PARA PASAR EL TIEMPO , Y UNA COSA QUE TE IBA A PREGUNTAR ... YA QUE TIENES UN GIMNASIO , AUNQUE NO PARECE QUE EN CONDICIONES , PERO YA QUE TIENES ALGO , POR LO MENOS , TRABAJA TU CUERPO , CUERPO ESCOMBRO , LA CARA YA NI LO INTENTES , ESQUE NI CIRUJÍA , PERO HIJO MÍO , EL CUERPO AUNQUE SEA ...



ostias el primer ladrillo.


----------



## D4sser (7 Oct 2019)

48 páginas y no he seguido este tema ni leyedo más de 3 respuestas


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2019)

¿Qué, seguís con el circo? ¿Y Doc Smoking no ha intervenido para defender a su putita? Pues muy mal, no me lo esperaba de él.


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> A veces pincho música Tech House, si publicais los carteles del evento donde salgo, os lo agradezco y todo.



tu pinchas ojos de lo feo que eres , JAJAJJAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esto no es un foreo sano, y lo sabes.



A los que venimos de PL esto es más light que la coca zero.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esto no es un foreo sano, y lo sabes.



No es un foreo sano por ninguna parte.
Ella tampoco es que sea un ser de luz eh...A ver si ponemos las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> FOLLAS A PANCHITAS SUVIELKI Y ROSA MARÍA DE LA CONCHINCHINA DE COLOMBIA ,



             
ESTO ESTA SIENDO TERAPEUTICO.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)




----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Por qué no?
> 
> Pero si nos has contado que Doc te ha lamido el esfínter anal.
> 
> ...



@j-z para ir haciendo boca....


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> No es un foreo sano por ninguna parte.
> Ella tampoco es que sea un ser de luz eh...A ver si ponemos las cosas en su sitio.



Dejame en paz, envidiosa, de verdad, dejalo ya, DEJALO YA.


----------



## chortinator (7 Oct 2019)

Me he cansao del hilo y de las moras retrasadas al ignore ellas, el celador drogata y unos cuantos subnormales y huelebragas que pululan por aqui.

La conclusion que deberiais sacar es que la mierda folla con la mierda que es lo que son ellas, el doc, el nicanor piñole ese, el from hell y todos los huelebragas y vorontos del hilo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


>



Pincha como el culo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Me he cansao del hilo y de las moras retrasadas al ignore ellas, el celador drogata y unos cuantos subnormales y huelebragas que pululan por aqui.
> 
> La conclusion que deberiais sacar es que la mierda folla con la mierda que es lo que son ellas, el doc, el nicanor piñole ese, el from hell y todos los huelebragas y vorontos del hilo.



FEO.


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> No es un foreo sano por ninguna parte.
> Ella tampoco es que sea un ser de luz eh...A ver si ponemos las cosas en su sitio.



Tía , comete ya una polla y cierra la puta boca , pelma JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJA, SEÑORA , LAS PASTIS


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> No es un foreo sano por ninguna parte.
> Ella tampoco es que sea un ser de luz eh...A ver si ponemos las cosas en su sitio.



Efectivamente, por ninguna parte. Pero esto es una situación patética que tiene que terminar AHORA antes de que lo lamenten los dos de verdad


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> AVER TÚ , CARA MIERDAS , QUERIDO NACOR CARMONA BLANCO , QUE POR CIERTO , MENUDO NOMBRE DE GITANO MUERTOHAMBRE , YA SABEMOS QUE ERES EL TÍPICO QUE SE VA DE PUTAS A CONTARLES SUS PROBLEMAS Y NO PA FOLLAR , PORQUE DE ESO ESTÁS LEJISIMOS , AL IGUAL , FOLLAS , PERO FOLLAS A PANCHITAS SUVIELKI Y ROSA MARÍA DE LA CONCHINCHINA DE COLOMBIA , QUE LUEGO LAS EMBARAZAS Y LO VAS CONTANDO POR AHÍ , BUENO , EJEM , A LO QUE IBA , ESTAS TAN DERROIDO , PERO TAN DERROIDO , QUE NI PENSANDOLO DOS VECES , DIRÍA QUE YA VAS AL PSICÓLOGO , PORQUE , NO ES QUE ESTÉS LOCO Y YA , ES QUE ESTAS MUY LOCO TU PUTA MADRE , BUENO , PUES ESO , QUE ERES FEÍSIMO DE COJONES , PERO VAMOS , QUESQUE YO VI TU FOTO Y ME EMPEZÉ A PARTIR EL CULO DE RISA DE LO FEÍSIMO QUE ERES , PUTO VIEJO , BUEN INTENTO EL DE HABER INTENTADO CONSEGUIR A MI AMIGA , PERO VAMOS A VER FANEGAS , TU TE CRÉIAS A LA ALTURA PARA PODER ESTAR CON MI AMIGA ? JAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJJAAAAJJAJ , EN FIN . HAS CREADO ESTE HILO CON UN CI CERO , NULO , VAMOS , HASTA UN RETARDER NI LO ESCRIBIRÍA , PORQUE QUEDAS COMO ENVIDIOSO , GILIPOLLAS , INMADURO , NOSE , COMO CON FALTA DE ESPABILE . VAS POR LA VIDA COMO SI YA LO HUBIERAS VIVIDO TODO , COMO EMPRESARIO , Y EN REALIDAD , ERES UN PUTO VIEJO QUE SE HA MONTADO UN GIMNASIO DE MIERDA PARA PASAR EL TIEMPO , Y UNA COSA QUE TE IBA A PREGUNTAR ... YA QUE TIENES UN GIMNASIO , AUNQUE NO PARECE QUE EN CONDICIONES , PERO YA QUE TIENES ALGO , POR LO MENOS , TRABAJA TU CUERPO , CUERPO ESCOMBRO , LA CARA YA NI LO INTENTES , ESQUE NI CIRUJÍA , PERO HIJO MÍO , EL CUERPO AUNQUE SEA ...



Meh, que aburrida eres.

Igual te piensas que alguien se va a leer ese truño que has cagado.

Oye pásale tu wasap al Doc, que se ve que el vientre te funciona bien. Luego el te puede limpiar el ojete lamiéndolo con la lengua como le hizo a Dua, le encantan esas cosas.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Si es que que cara teneís algunos y luego quereis aspirar a cosas como yo, MIS NARICES.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Meh, que aburrida eres.
> 
> Igual te piensas que alguien se va a leer ese truño que has cagado.
> 
> Oye pásale tu wasap al Doc, que se ve que el vientre te funciona bien. Luego el te puede limpiar el ojete lamiéndolo con la lengua como le hizo a Dua, le encantan esas cosas.



Nahh, tranquilo, ya le doy yo lo que necesita, y se la chupare tambien, no problemo.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Pincha como el culo.



La verdad que sí, he cambiado a esto rapidito.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Oct 2019)

¿Por qué a mí no me pasan estas cosas?


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Cosas subidas de tono.
> 
> Me gusta el sexo, como a cualquier persona en el mundo, no voy a llorar por estos pecados.



Ni aunque se enteren tus papis?

Que sepan a quién le hacías mamadas en su casa?

Eres una musulmana moderna y empoderada. Un ejemplo para toda la comunidad islámica. Debemos mostrarte al público, para que te vean, te adoren, te quieran.

Debemos hacerlo Dua.


----------



## Inkalus (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Efectivamente, por ninguna parte. Pero esto es una situación patética que tiene que terminar AHORA antes de que lo lamenten los dos de verdad



49 páginas llenas de estupideces por la revelación de que UN FORERO DECEPCIONANTE se ha follado a una PETARDA que ni dios sabe de donde ha salido.

Seguro que la mayoría que postean aquí y disfrutan son viejos calvos de 40 y pico, los mayores destructores de este país.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> @j-z para ir haciendo boca....



Tengo información privilegiada que apunta a que el encuentro celador-mora no ha tenido lugar.


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Meh, que aburrida eres.
> 
> Igual te piensas que alguien se va a leer ese truño que has cagado.
> 
> Oye pásale tu wasap al Doc, que se ve que el vientre te funciona bien. Luego el te puede limpiar el ojete lamiéndolo con la lengua como le hizo a Dua, le encantan esas cosas.



PUAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJ, YA MÁS QUISIERAS , YO NIÑATO YA TENGO NOVIO , QUE NO LE LLEGÁIS A LA SUELA VAYA , NI CON TODO EL DINERO DEL MUNDO , Y PUES SI SE LO DARÍA A DOC ANTES QUE ATÍ PUAJAJAJJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAAJJA


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Dime Dua, qué sentías cuando tragabas el semen de XXXX en XXXXX?

Te gustaba cuando te agarraba del pelo y te follaba la boca?


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Bueno, así puesto queda un poco cutre, pero ya buscaremos una forma de ponerlo para que quede más curioso.

Todo a su debido tiempo y forma.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Algún día os explicaré como un forero de derechas se infiltro en un partido municipal satelite de Podemos y lo hundió para que no sacase ningún concejal.
> 
> 
> Jajajaja estoy loco joder. Pero me encanta.



Oye, a todo esto ¿no estás un poco acartonado para ir de alfilla en un foro? Que ya tienes 40 palos y los que te quedan.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Ni aunque se enteren tus papis?
> 
> Que sepan a quién le hacías mamadas en su casa?
> 
> ...



Me encanta follar, y que, algun problema, yo cuando saco mis instintos soy una diabla, y lo dejo todo atras, todo, hasta la moral.

No me vengas a dar clases de lo que debo o no debo ser, pedazo escoria.


Mi madre ya sabe que he follado con Diego, yo misma se lo conté.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> AVER TÚ , CARA MIERDAS , QUERIDO NACOR CARMONA BLANCO , QUE POR CIERTO , MENUDO NOMBRE DE GITANO MUERTOHAMBRE , YA SABEMOS QUE ERES EL TÍPICO QUE SE VA DE PUTAS A CONTARLES SUS PROBLEMAS Y NO PA FOLLAR , PORQUE DE ESO ESTÁS LEJISIMOS , AL IGUAL , FOLLAS , PERO FOLLAS A PANCHITAS SUVIELKI Y ROSA MARÍA DE LA CONCHINCHINA DE COLOMBIA , QUE LUEGO LAS EMBARAZAS Y LO VAS CONTANDO POR AHÍ , BUENO , EJEM , A LO QUE IBA , ESTAS TAN DERROIDO , PERO TAN DERROIDO , QUE NI PENSANDOLO DOS VECES , DIRÍA QUE YA VAS AL PSICÓLOGO , PORQUE , NO ES QUE ESTÉS LOCO Y YA , ES QUE ESTAS MUY LOCO TU PUTA MADRE , BUENO , PUES ESO , QUE ERES FEÍSIMO DE COJONES , PERO VAMOS , QUESQUE YO VI TU FOTO Y ME EMPEZÉ A PARTIR EL CULO DE RISA DE LO FEÍSIMO QUE ERES , PUTO VIEJO , BUEN INTENTO EL DE HABER INTENTADO CONSEGUIR A MI AMIGA , PERO VAMOS A VER FANEGAS , TU TE CRÉIAS A LA ALTURA PARA PODER ESTAR CON MI AMIGA ? JAJAJAJJAAJJAJAJJAAAAJJAJ , EN FIN . HAS CREADO ESTE HILO CON UN CI CERO , NULO , VAMOS , HASTA UN RETARDER NI LO ESCRIBIRÍA , PORQUE QUEDAS COMO ENVIDIOSO , GILIPOLLAS , INMADURO , NOSE , COMO CON FALTA DE ESPABILE . VAS POR LA VIDA COMO SI YA LO HUBIERAS VIVIDO TODO , COMO EMPRESARIO , Y EN REALIDAD , ERES UN PUTO VIEJO QUE SE HA MONTADO UN GIMNASIO DE MIERDA PARA PASAR EL TIEMPO , Y UNA COSA QUE TE IBA A PREGUNTAR ... YA QUE TIENES UN GIMNASIO , AUNQUE NO PARECE QUE EN CONDICIONES , PERO YA QUE TIENES ALGO , POR LO MENOS , TRABAJA TU CUERPO , CUERPO ESCOMBRO , LA CARA YA NI LO INTENTES , ESQUE NI CIRUJÍA , PERO HIJO MÍO , EL CUERPO AUNQUE SEA ...



joder esta entra pisando fuerte! me gusta. mas leña al fuego


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Me encanta follar, y que, algun problema, yo cuando saco mis instintos soy una diabla, y lo dejo todo atras, todo, hasta la moral.
> 
> No me vengas a dar clases de lo que debo o no debo ser, pedazo escoria.
> 
> ...



Sigue por favor.

Lo sabe tu padre?


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Diego maradona, o el celador? xddd


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Sigue por favor.
> 
> Lo sabe tu padre?



Tambien, se lo conto mi madre, y claro que se enfado, pero sabia que habia algo entre nosotros por que trabajan en el mismo sitio, mi padre no es imbecil, se huele todo, pero prefiere callar.



ES MI VIDA Y FOLLO CON QUIEN QUIERO.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Me encanta follar, y que, algun problema, yo cuando saco mis instintos soy una diabla, y lo dejo todo atras, todo, hasta la moral.
> 
> No me vengas a dar clases de lo que debo o no debo ser, pedazo escoria.
> 
> ...



CONTESTA

LO SABE TU PADRE?


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Diego maradona, o el celador? xddd



No, hostias, Diego, mi ex.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> CONTESTA
> 
> LO SABE TU PADRE?



Ya te he contestado.


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Yo me voy a cagar en vuestros muertos, dejad ya a la chavala, lleváis toda la puta tarde derroyéndola. Son adultos y que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Luego os extrañan que la peña se suicide o que pasen cosas, normal, si no paráis de decir barbaridades, tratando a la gente como si fuera un sparring, sin importaros en absoluto cómo se pueda sentir ni las movidas que pueda tener en su vida real. Dejadla ya.




jojojojojojo, has tardado poco en volver.


Hola a tu decimoquinta resurrección, hamija.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Tambien, se lo conto mi madre, y claro que se enfado, pero sabia que habia algo entre nosotros por que trabajan en el mismo sitio, mi padre no es imbecil, se huele todo, pero prefiere callar.
> 
> 
> 
> ES MI VIDA Y FOLLO CON QUIEN QUIERO.



Bien... así me gusta, cuéntanos más Dua.

Qué es lo que más te gusta? Te gusta mamar hasta la garganta?


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> pero que flipada estas mongola, que legalmente ni que leches, son troleos sanos de forito, pareceis mariconas



Tu eres tonto? Esto dejo de ser un troleo hace mucho, ha habido amenazas reales en publico, acercate a un abogado por si algun dia tambien lo necesitas que en la linea que vas no me extrañaria, solo por insultar te puede caer una multa de alrededor de 50€ por amenazas la pena es mucho mayor y que la amenaza haya sido en un foro PUBLICO es un agravante que incrementa la pena TONTOLABA.

Hablamos de penas de prision que con suerte si no tiene antecedentes no entra en prision.

Vale que seas un troll pero esto ya no es un chiste


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

QUE ME FOLLO A QUIEN ME DA LA GANA, CUANDO Y DONDE ME DA LA GANA, Y SI ME QUIERO FOLLAR A TODA LA GUARDERIA PUES ME LA FOLLO ENTERA, HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Bien... así me gusta, cuéntanos más Dua.
> 
> Qué es lo que más te gusta? Te gusta mamar hasta la garganta?



Chhhhhtt, que ya se por donde vas, venga dale al freno, SO GOLFO PERVERTIDO.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Me encanta follar, y que, algun problema, yo cuando saco mis instintos soy una diabla, y lo dejo todo atras, todo, hasta la moral.
> 
> No me vengas a dar clases de lo que debo o no debo ser, pedazo escoria.
> 
> ...



quoteo


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (7 Oct 2019)

Esto.... Paso por aquí para comentar que tengo buenos amigos brillantes y baratos abogados y que por una módica comisión de la minuta los recomendare en función del foro al que este sujeto el forero/a empurado por la benemérita.

Peticiones por MP.

Saludos a todos, sigan, sigan con lo suyo.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Tu eres tonto? Esto dejo de ser un troleo hace mucho, ha habido amenazas reales en publico, acercate a un abogado por si algun dia tambien lo necesitas que en la linea que vas no me extrañaria, solo por insultar te puede caer una multa de alrededor de 50€ por amenazas la pena es mucho mayor y que la amenaza haya sido en un foro PUBLICO es un agravante que incrementa la pena TONTOLABA.
> 
> Hablamos de penas de prision que con suerte si no tiene antecedentes no entra en prision.
> 
> Vale que seas un troll pero esto ya no es un chiste



No molestes gilipollas, claro que no tengo antecedentes. Me rio de vuestra puta justicia. Deja que Dua nos siga contando las cosas que le gusta hacer. Es ahora cuando se pone interesante.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Tengo información privilegiada que apunta a que el encuentro celador-mora no ha tenido lugar.



entonces tu tambien crees que todo eso es teatro y del bueno?


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Tu eres tonto? Esto dejo de ser un troleo hace mucho, ha habido amenazas reales en publico, acercate a un abogado por si algun dia tambien lo necesitas que en la linea que vas no me extrañaria, solo por insultar te puede caer una multa de alrededor de 50€ por amenazas la pena es mucho mayor y que la amenaza haya sido en un foro PUBLICO es un agravante que incrementa la pena TONTOLABA.
> 
> Hablamos de penas de prision que con suerte si no tiene antecedentes no entra en prision.
> 
> Vale que seas un troll pero esto ya no es un chiste



comete unas pollas flanderazo hijo de la gran puta, logeate con from hell que el tontini es demasiado facil de derruir


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No molestes gilipollas, claro que no tengo antecedentes. Me rio de vuestra puta justicia. Deja que Dua nos siga contando las cosas que le gusta hacer. Es ahora cuando se pone interesante.



No, eso es lo que tu quieres, pero no.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Chhhhhtt, que ya se por donde vas, venga dale al freno, SO GOLFO PERVERTIDO.



Pero si yo ya sé lo que te gusta, me lo has contado muchas veces.

Quiero que se lo cuentes a nuestros amigos.

Para que vean que eres una mujer valiente y liberada, que no teme a la represión del Islam.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> entonces tu tambien crees que todo eso es teatro y del bueno?



no, es teatro y del malo, pero que la mora ha calentado a la legión de payfants es un hecho veridico, alguno se ha flipado como el nbc este vendiendose como si se la fuera fokear, han montado el paripe con el celador para que salten los pajafantas, ha picado el anzuelo el ncb


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (7 Oct 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Tú sí que eres exterminable, gilipollas y crédulo. ¿Qué es esa mierda de envidia y coraje? ¿Eres unA andalúZA?


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Habia que hacer una limpia en el floro que riete tú de la India. Pero al calbo le mola así, le genera trafico y pasta, joder que derroicion. Los admin picateclas acaban todos igual, removiendo las putridas aguas de la miseria humana. Si hay alguien con un poco de sentido de la pena ajena que abandone este hilo.

Y j-z, eres un fraude macaco, no me extraña que llames votonta a la gente, conoces a lo mejorcito de cada casa y NCB es un arribista vendemotos, muy parecido a ti, no me extraña que supieras quien es.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

PUEDE QUE SI, Y PUEDE QUE NO, AMMMMM, AQUI CADA UNO QUE PIENSE LO QUE QUIERA.


----------



## Ming I (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> ANTES ME FOLLABA A DODORIA EN EL PANTANO QUE A NACOR, POR LOCO Y POR FEO, LAS COSAS COMO SON.



@Dodoria acude raudo al pasillo 7 que la forera ha dicho que quiere tema que te quema contigo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Ming I dijo:


> @Dodoria acude raudo al pasillo 7 que la forera ha dicho que quiere tema que te quema contigo.



Tia, las cosas no han sido asi, pero bueno.


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> PUEDE QUE SI, Y PUEDE QUE NO, AMMMMM, AQUI CADA UNO QUE PIENSE LO QUE QUIERA.



No hace falta, si lo puedo contar yo.

A su debido tiempo.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Habia que hacer una limpia en el floro que riete tú de la India. Pero al calbo le mola así, le genera trafico y pasta, joder que derroicion. Los admin picateclas acaban todos igual, removiendo las putridas aguas de la miseria humana. Si hay alguien con un poco de sentido de la pena ajena que abandone este hilo.
> 
> Y j-z, eres un fraude macaco, no me extraña que llames votonta a la gente, conoces a lo mejorcito de cada casa y NCB es un arribista vendemotos, muy parecido a ti, no me extraña que supieras quien es.



pero que pias mongolazo, eres mas tonto que el tontini, otro pajafantas estafado jajajaj


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> QUE ME FOLLO A QUIEN ME DA LA GANA, CUANDO Y DONDE ME DA LA GANA, Y SI ME QUIERO FOLLAR A TODA LA GUARDERIA PUES ME LA FOLLO ENTERA, HIJO DE PUTA.



Eh eh mantente lejos de mi, sucubo      , que no este deacuerdo con el acoso y derribo de este hilo no significa que este contigo


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No hace falta, si lo puedo contar yo.
> 
> A su debido tiempo.



Bueno, me voy al medico, tengo moratones de ansiedad por un ciberacosador, GRACIAS POR NADA, vas a alucinar, tu esperate, esperate cariño, esperate.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No molestes gilipollas, claro que no tengo antecedentes. Me rio de vuestra puta justicia. Deja que Dua nos siga contando las cosas que le gusta hacer. Es ahora cuando se pone interesante.



No sabes con quien hablas a traves de internet, ten cuidado pues


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Eh eh mantente lejos de mi, sucubo      , que no este deacuerdo con el acoso y derribo de este hilo no significa que este contigo



Tino, he dicho que me follo a quien quiera, no que tu quieras.

Aunque para que voy a mentir, si te me ponias entre ceja y ceja te follaba aunque no quisieses, pero como no es asi. . .


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Bueno, me voy al medico, tengo moratones de ansiedad por un ciberacosador, GRACIAS POR NADA, vas a alucinar, tu esperate, esperate cariño, esperate.



Ten cuidado con las denuncias falsas eh, que igual te toca pagarme a mi y todo.

Venga, tira morilla.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> comete unas pollas flanderazo hijo de la gran puta, logeate con from hell que el tontini es demasiado facil de derruir



Si segun tu somos el mismo que diferencia tendria que haber entre un nick y otro? Eres subnormal macho.

Por cierto, veo que no tienes nada que objetar a lo que he dicho, asi me gusta


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> no me jodas que benito es pacodemier??




Su lírica, escrita desde el más profundo resentimiento, es inconfundible.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> comete unas pollas flanderazo hijo de la gran puta, logeate con from hell que el tontini es demasiado facil de derruir



nene tas enterao? resulta que @Benito Camelo es pacodemier !!!!!! y yo sin saberlo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Te cuidado con las denuncias falsas eh, que igual te toca pagarme a mi y todo.
> 
> Venga, tira morilla.



DENUNCIAS FALSAS, PUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, ESTO ES UNA DENUNCIA Y MUY VERDADERA, Y MUY VERDADERA, VENGA CHAO, LAS COSAS COMO SON, YO VOY A CONTAR LO QUE ME HA PASADO.


----------



## Ming I (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Tia, las cosas no han sido asi, pero bueno.



Ya bueno, es para que se entere el payaso que seguro que le hace ilusión


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que voy a ir a fokear, que estuve todo el finde a pan y agua, cosas de sartenes y tomates.


Tini dijo:


> Si segun tu somos el mismo que diferencia tendria que haber entre un nick y otro? Eres subnormal macho.
> 
> Por cierto, veo que no tienes nada que objetar a lo que he dicho, asi me gusta



es que ni te leo tontini, no ves que eres un tonto mangina paletazo


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Ming I dijo:


> Ya bueno, es para que se entere el payaso que seguro que le hace ilusión



Bueno pues na, tu dile que me abra mp si eso.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> nene tas enterao? resulta que @Benito Camelo es pacodemier !!!!!! y yo sin saberlo.



pssse la peonza esta game over, y ahora sin polla fina


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

BUENO NENES, ME DESPIDO, QUE ME VOY AL MEDICO.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Tino, he dicho que me follo a quien quiera, no que tu quieras.
> 
> Aunque para que voy a mentir, si te me ponias entre ceja y ceja te follaba aunque no quisieses, pero como no es asi. . .



    

Lo ves? Cuando te pones tan divaza es irremediable que te llame subnormal, fisicamente nose como seras pero ya te digo que por como te expresas sexualmente hablando no me interesas lo mas minimo


----------



## Leer (7 Oct 2019)

Y Bigotesdegato es igual de zorrona?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> BUENO NENES, ME DESPIDO, QUE ME VOY AL MEDICO.



Te ha pegado algo el Docsmokin?


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a ir a fokear, que estuve todo el finde a pan y agua, cosas de sartenes y tomates.
> 
> es que ni te leo tontini, no ves que eres un tonto mangina paletazo



Un subnormal haciendo cosas de subnormal, nada nuevo sobre el horizonte


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a ir a fokear, que estuve todo el finde a pan y agua, cosas de sartenes y tomates.
> 
> es que ni te leo tontini, no ves que eres un tonto mangina paletazo



Te vas a pajear mientras te imaginas que te empotra NBC pizzero.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Lo ves? Cuando te pones tan divaza es irremediable que te llame subnormal, fisicamente nose como seras pero ya te digo que por como te expresas sexualmente hablando no me interesas lo mas minimo



Si es que. . ., madre mia, no pasa na, ya cambiare mi actitud, si no cambias te extingues, me lo suele decir mi madre.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Lo ves? Cuando te pones tan divaza es irremediable que te llame subnormal, fisicamente nose como seras pero ya te digo que por como te expresas sexualmente hablando no me interesas lo mas minimo



Es un 6-7 en mi escala, pero para los pajafanters es un 8-9 o 10, recordemos que pajafanteais hasta a una gorda de 90kg paco de mierda.

Ya te molaría lamerle los pies jajja


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> BUENO NENES, ME DESPIDO, QUE ME VOY AL MEDICO.



Le han entrado los siete males.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Te ha pegado algo el Docsmokin?



No, la verdac.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Te vas a pajear mientras te imaginas que te empotra NBC pizzero.



nbc y yo somos hamijos, me invita a don benito al meeting de su partido xd xd


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> nbc y yo somos hamijos, me invita a don benito al meeting de su partido xd xd


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

PUTO YEISI, NO ENSERIO, ESO ME HA HECHO GRACIA.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

UN SALUDO A LA GENTE QUE ME APOYA Y A LOS QUE NO, QUE MIREN PA ABAJO Y QUE SE FROTEN LA POLLA.


----------



## Rеnato (7 Oct 2019)

1) Entra un cibermanolo retrasado al foro.

2) Se finge feminazi e insulta al personal sin filtro alguno y de la manera más necia y carente de gracia.

3) Se va creando una reputación; corren las fantas, los vírgenes le prestan atención, aunque sea devolviéndole sus insultos.

4) Cuando ya los tiene a todos calientes, finge follar con un posicionadito escatológico del foro e hídolo de varro de la guarde.

5) Los macacos ululan sin parar formando una henoooooooorme gosadera de 54 páginas llena de tonterías, bañando al cibermanolo en rica hatensionsita.

Conclusión: os torea cualquiera, sunnormales.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Menor chortiacompañado dijo:


> 1) Entra un cibermanolo retrasado al foro.
> 
> 2) Se finge feminazi e insulta al personal sin filtro alguno y de la manera más necia y carente de gracia.
> 
> ...



Ojala todo esto hubiese sido mentira, ojala, pero ves, si es que es tonto se ha descuberto el solo.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> nbc y yo somos hamijos, me invita a don benito al meeting de su partido xd xd



Y le llevas unas pizzas.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

O la tía está muy buena o el tío es un tarado. No hay término medio... Pero liar todo esto por un polvo no consumado, manda cojones... El Cojo Manteca tenía más sentido común que la pareja...


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Fiodor dijo:


> O la tía está muy buena



LAS COSAS COMO SON.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Lo cierto es que hasta que no sacó la pipa el tito j-z el hilo era un truño épico, ya podeis llenarme de zanks, hijos de puta, que tengo la autoestimita maricona bajo mínimos.




Al bies dijo:


> Y le llevas unas pizzas.



No, le llevo tu cabeza cortada, como ofrenda, retrasado hijo de la gran puta come pollas.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> *Lo cierto es que hasta que no sacó la pipa el tito j-z el hilo era un truño épico, ya podeis llenarme zanks, hijos de puta.*
> 
> 
> 
> No, le llevo tu cabeza cortada, como ofrenda, retrasado hijo de la gran puta come pollas.



LAS COSAS COMO SON.


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Ten cuidado con las denuncias falsas eh, que igual te toca pagarme a mi y todo.
> 
> Venga, tira morilla.



Si te denuncia con las capturas de pantalla de lo que has puesto aquí se te puede caer el pelo, tontaina, te lo estamos diciendo. Y encima pones a tu hijo y tus datos, para facilitarle la tarea al abogado. ¿Qué cojones estás haciendo?¿Se te ha ido la pinza?Te cae una viogen y una pena de cárcel a la mínima, ¿no viste a Enriquepc?Borra las amenazas y deja de hacer el tonto, para ir de chulo hay que conocer un poco la ley, "Rambo".


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2019)

Menor chortiacompañado dijo:


> 1) Entra un cibermanolo retrasado al foro.
> 
> 2) Se finge feminazi e insulta al personal sin filtro alguno y de la manera más necia y carente de gracia.
> 
> ...



Para un troleo tan bien elaborado haría falta un talento que no existe en este pozo de mierda...


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Fiodor dijo:


> O la tía está muy buena o el tío es un tarado. No hay término medio... Pero liar todo esto por un polvo no consumado, manda cojones... El Cojo Manteca tenía más sentido común que la pareja...



la peonza de caniz las lió igual o mejores y pesa 90kg...



josemanuelb dijo:


> Si te denuncia con las capturas de pantalla de lo que has puesto aquí se te puede caer el pelo, tontaina, te lo estamos diciendo. Y encima pones a tu hijo y tus datos, para facilitarle la tarea al abogado. ¿Qué cojones estás haciendo?¿Se te ha ido la pinza?Te cae una viogen y una pena de cárcel a la mínima, ¿no viste a Enriquepc?Borra las amenazas y deja de hacer el tonto, para ir de chulo hay que conocer un poco la ley, "Rambo".



otro flanderazo, esto está lleno de votontazos retrasados, lo que vengo diciendo, pero pensaba que no tantos xd


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

@OtraEmpecinada , te estás comportando como una puta cría. Es exactamente lo que el quiere. Déjalo estar de una vez.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (7 Oct 2019)

Índice de reputación foril: J-z sube, NCB baja.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Oct 2019)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Si te denuncia con las capturas de pantalla de lo que has puesto aquí se te puede caer el pelo, tontaina, te lo estamos diciendo. Y encima pones a tu hijo y tus datos, para facilitarle la tarea al abogado. ¿Qué cojones estás haciendo?¿Se te ha ido la pinza?Te cae una viogen y una pena de cárcel a la mínima, ¿no viste a Enriquepc?Borra las amenazas y deja de hacer el tonto, para ir de chulo hay que conocer un poco la ley, "Rambo".



Cosa más tonta que doxearse a uno mismo no hay. Y eso si no está suplantando al Nicanor ese, y si el niño es suyo de verdad. Espero que todo sea un troleo porque menudo circo entre la mentecata, el chalao este y el otro comecacas...


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Cosa más tonta que doxearse a uno mismo no hay. Y eso si no está suplantando al Nicanor ese, y si el niño es suyo de verdad. Espero que todo sea un troleo porque menudo circo entre la mentecata, el chalao este y el otro comecacas...



La cosa es que el niño tendrá madre, y como se entere de que ha publicado su foto, ya veremos qué pasa


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La cosa es que el niño tendrá madre, y como se entere de que ha publicado su foto, ya veremos qué pasa



cuidado mierdonka, que se va a enterar la mami, de mientras miles de crios en instagram jajajaj vaya retraso flanderazo llevais


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La cosa es que el niño tendrá madre, y como se entere de que ha publicado su foto, ya veremos qué pasa



Con lo loco de los cojones que parece el papá no apostaría a que la madre no repose hecha croquetas en algún congelador de trastero.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Fiodor dijo:


> O la tía está muy buena o el tío es un tarado. No hay término medio... Pero liar todo esto por un polvo no consumado, manda cojones... El Cojo Manteca tenía más sentido común que la pareja...



El historial del florero en cuestión concuerda con su perfil de emperdedor y eterno frustrado Jasp que se iba a comer el mundo e intentó pillar cacho en política. Lo que pasa es que para que el chorreo de autoestimita no decaoga, se inventa peliculas para convencerse de que es un brillante estratega cuando solo tiene un negocio de fitness en Don Benito. Igual que aquel político del PP de Valencia que tenía una tienda de deportes donde guardaba todo lo robado y los macacos como este los criticaban pero de la envidia que tenian porque querian ser como él y como muchos otros politicuchos que pueblan Hezpaña. Ahora ejerce de buller en un foro de tercera regional y se creerá que es la ostia, inventando mas autoestima. Y para colmo el muy retra cuenta todo de su vida, hasta cuantos pelos tiene en el culo, como si eso nos interesase. 

Yo no sabía ni quien era, empecé a mirar su historial foril por curiosidad y ya te digo que sus primeros hilos estaban guay. Luego cuando petazetas colgó el cartel de su partido y el mismo empezó a largar de su vida sin que nadie se lo hubiera pedido, eso mezclado con la pena ajena que estaba dando el hilo pues me hizo llegar a las conclusiones expuestas arriba.

En cuanto a la empepitada: ni sabia que era mora (cosa que me da lo mismo) ni sabia que habia tenido mas rollos con otros foreros como el despechado atiquense y la verdad, hay que estar un poco mal de la azotea para hacer eso, pero la tia ya da muestras de por si que le faltan jugadores y que no hay nadie al volante.

Lo demas es la mierda habitual a la que nos tiene acostumbrados el pato, que a parte de ser gilipollas le encanta nadar y bucear en la mierda, como hacen en la telebasura y tengo hasta ganas de pedirle un baneo sano. Fin de la cita.


----------



## Clarx (7 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> tan bien elaborado




-SE DONDE VIVES

LO PUTA QUE ERES

SE DONDE ESTAN TUS PADRES

LO SE TODO DE TI

Y AHORA SUFRIRAS

ESTA ES MI FOTO.

MUAHAOHOHOHOHOHO


-Ohhh, por favor, nooo. Te lo ruego. Noo. Mundo crueeel. Qué hago aquíii.


No digas gilipolleces, pato.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Lo cierto es que hasta que no sacó la pipa el tito j-z el hilo era un truño épico, ya podeis llenarme de zanks, hijos de puta, que tengo la autoestimita maricona bajo mínimos.
> 
> 
> 
> No, le llevo tu cabeza cortada, como ofrenda, retrasado hijo de la gran puta come pollas.



Eres un marginado de mierda que necesita los aplausos de los cuatro tontos que pululan por este antro para subirse la autoestima.

Das asco y pena


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

Clarx dijo:


> -SE DONDE VIVES
> 
> LO PUTA QUE ERES
> 
> ...



Y aquí todos leyendo, si es verdad todo este culebrón él está mal de la cabeza, pero ella..., pobre hombre el que se tope con semejante ser.


----------



## kaikus (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Quieres que hablemos de الصويرة o mejor lo dejamos ???



Son las moras de Mogador?,creia que eran rifeñas,con el pescuezo mas clarito...


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Eres un marginado de mierda que necesita los aplausos de los cuatro tontos que pululan por este antro para subirse la autoestima.
> 
> Das asco y pena



mierdini dame zanks o te vas pal ignore, unico y ultimo aviso

chupapollas de mierda, o zanks o te logeas con el from mierda


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Para un troleo tan bien elaborado haría falta un talento que no existe en este pozo de mierda...



Pato tu eres el pozo de mierda y lo sabes


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> cuidado mierdonka, que se va a enterar la mami, de mientras miles de crios en instagram jajajaj vaya retraso flanderazo llevais



Con sus consiguientes candados y con exactamente las visitas y la gente que los padres quieren. Y aquí no hay de eso


----------



## Clarx (7 Oct 2019)

Sólo Ana Obregón interpretando a la criada filipina le daría menos credibilidad a esto y os otorgaría el Razzie a la peor comedia burbujarra del año.

Y a todo esto ¿dónde está el Doc Doritos? ¿Va a aparecer en la escena final motosierra en mano bañado en caca para salvar el honor de su doncella?

Ohhhh. Ohhhh. Eso sería ORGÁSMICO, MAMONES. Decidme que sí.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con sus consiguientes candados y con exactamente las visitas y la gente que los padres quieren. Y aquí no hay de eso



que dices monguer si la peña tiene el cara libro abierto


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Inkalus dijo:


> 49 páginas llenas de estupideces por la revelación de que UN FORERO DECEPCIONANTE se ha follado a una PETARDA que ni dios sabe de donde ha salido.
> 
> Seguro que la mayoría que postean aquí y disfrutan son viejos calvos de 40 y pico, los mayores destructores de este país.



Para enmarcar en oro.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Clarx dijo:


> Falta Ana Obregón interpretando a la criada filipina para que os den el Razzie a la peor comedia burbujarra del año.
> 
> Y a todo esto ¿dónde está el Doc Doritos? ¿Va a aparecer en la escena final motosierra en mano para salvar el honor de su doncella?
> 
> Ohhhh. Ohhhh. Eso sería ORGÁSMICO, MAMONES. Decidme que sí.



el celador solo folla pagando a putas sidosas, la mora es puta pero no sidosa, creo que le pedia media nomina y no hubo ayuntamiento


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con sus consiguientes candados y con exactamente las visitas y la gente que los padres quieren. Y aquí no hay de eso



No eh, hay muchos padres que publican las fotos de sus hijos en abierto en Facebook, en Instagram....y las puede ver todo quisque.
Buscas fotos de niños en instagram y te salen millones, hijos de famosos y de no famosos.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> mierdini dame zanks o te vas pal ignore, unico y ultimo aviso
> 
> chupapollas de mierda, o zanks o te logeas con el from mierda



Cuantas veces me has metido en el ignore para luego sacarme? Necesitas atención por eso me sacas siempre escoria


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Y ojo que el tragandoespeso me comunica por el pinganillo que todo es un gran complot para acabar conmigo, esto se pone cada vez más interesante, creo que le voy a decir a la sartén que hoy estoy cansado y que la montaré demá.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> que dices monguer si la peña tiene el cara libro abierto



La buela del pueblo si, el resto del mundo, no


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Cuantas veces me has metido en el ignore para luego sacarme? Necesitas atención por eso me sacas siempre escoria



mierdini ha sido EJECUTADO

aprended betillas cuanto el tito amenaza se acabó vuestra rasa


----------



## OYeah (7 Oct 2019)

jodeeerr, haces dos recados y han pasado 20 páginas.


Pato, joputa, eres un manipulador, de nuestras mentes y pecados. El dia que lo seas de nuestros cuerpos habrá que salir corriendo.


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Algún día os explicaré como un forero de derechas se infiltro en un partido municipal satelite de Podemos y lo hundió para que no sacase ningún concejal.
> 
> 
> Jajajaja estoy loco joder. Pero me encanta.



Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> mierdini ha sido EJECUTADO
> 
> aprended betillas cuanto el tito amenaza se acabó vuestra rasa



Que subnormal llega a ser este elemento, no me había cruzado con alguien tan tonto hace años.

Vas de fucker y eres un puto fracasado


----------



## Diablo (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> pobre hombre el que se tope con semejante ser.



Y por lo que me he enterado es normalucha tirando a orco


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

De cuerpo está bien, algo delgada para mi gusto pero bien, la pajafantada a la que haya enviado sus fotos debe estar loquita, como el ncb.


----------



## Leer (7 Oct 2019)

Yo ya me creo la historia. La verdad que es perfectamente posible con gente de la España profunda.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Y por lo que me he enterado es normalucha tirando a orco



+
Pues muy probablemente pero lo peor lo tiene por dentro, no hay más que leer sus intervenciones.


----------



## kaikus (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Eso es porque tenías el bicho del yonki punki en tus entrañas



Dieguito "el malo",la ha preñado a pelo,sidra del bueno...


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> +
> Pues muy probablemente pero lo peor lo tiene por dentro, no hay más que leer sus intervenciones.



Tú como tienes el deseo sexual de un arbusto y follas menos que un perro atado a una higuera cada vez que alguien folla te pones verde de envidia. Si la gente folla pues que folle, cojonudo, deja que follen lo que quieran. Eres el equivalente bilioso del pato pero en tía. Mejor te preocupabas de pagar la cipoteca y no tanto de la vida de los demás, charomaruja.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Tú como tienes el deseo sexual de un arbusto y follas menos que un perro atado a una higuera cada vez que alguien folla te pones verde de envidia. Si la gente folla pues que folle, cojonudo, deja que follen lo que quieran. Eres el equivalente bilioso del pato pero en tía. Mejor te preocupabas de pagar la cipoteca y no tanto de la vida de los demás, charomaruja.



Y que desee la muerte y que insulte llamando calvos, viejos, vagos, guarros, charos....y que haga santería y que diga que va a buscar mi IP para venir a pegarme.... Hay que leer eh.
Si te gusta... ojalá te toque una mujer así en el futuro. Lo vas a disfrutar.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y que desee la muerte y que insulte llamando calvos, viejos, vagos, guarros, charos....y que diga que hace santería y que diga que va a buscar mi IP para venir a pegarme.... Hay que leer eh.
> Si te gusta... ojalá te toque una mujer así en el futuro. Lo vas a disfrutar.



tu eres como el tragandoespeso, el tontini, el bies y demás palmeritos, sois muy downies, no sabeis discernir matrix del forito, no teneis cerebro para ello


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Dieguito "el malo",la ha preñado a pelo,sidra del bueno...



la mora es la típica que a sus pagafantas les debe decir _quiero un hombre que me escuche, me comprenda y me haga reír...._


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Y ojo que el tragandoespeso me comunica por el pinganillo que todo es un gran complot para acabar conmigo, esto se pone cada vez más interesante, creo que le voy a decir a la sartén que hoy estoy cansado y que la montaré demá.



y a ti pq te quieren liquidar?  joder menudo culebrón. Aquí faltan actores todavía....


----------



## Diablo (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> la mora es la típica que a sus pagafantas les debe decir _quiero un hombre que me escuche, me comprenda y me haga reír...._



Y que me coma bien el ojo de ala


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Tú como tienes el deseo sexual de un arbusto y follas menos que un perro atado a una higuera cada vez que alguien folla te pones verde de envidia. Si la gente folla pues que folle, cojonudo, deja que follen lo que quieran. Eres el equivalente bilioso del pato pero en tía. Mejor te preocupabas de pagar la cipoteca y no tanto de la vida de los demás, charomaruja.



Y por cierto, mi casa es mía desde hace ya mucho tiempo.


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y que desee la muerte y que insulte llamando calvos, viejos, vagos, guarros, charos....y que diga que hace santería y que diga que va a buscar mi IP para venir a pegarme.... Hay que leer eh.
> Si te gusta... ojalá te toque una mujer así en el futuro. Lo vas a disfrutar.



Insultas, te insultan, insultas, te insultan, ¿qué esperabas revolcándote en la mierda?...siempre andas metida en todos los líos de tías, todavía serás bollera


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Y por cierto, mi casa es mía desde hace ya mucho tiempo.



Paga la cipoteca, último aviso.


----------



## kaikus (7 Oct 2019)

Me he leido las 56 paginas del tiron y si la historia es veridica,el tarado de mierda,se merece lo que le pase..
Animo botagaz...
*Se non e vero,e ben trovato...*


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Insultas, te insultan, insultas, te insultan, ¿qué esperabas revolcándote en la mierda?...siempre andas metida en todos los líos de tías, todavía serás bollera



Si no entiendes que hay "insultos" e insultos te mereces una mujer así.
Cada uno a su nivel.


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Si no entiendes que hay "insultos" e insultos te mereces a una mujer así.
> Cada uno a su nivel.



Y tú te mereces lo que tienes: una cipoteca, el coño con telarañas, gatos y mucha bilis


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Y tú te mereces lo que tienes: una cipoteca, el coño con telarañas, gatos y mucha bilis



Que yo recuerde ni te conozco ni he contado nada de mi vida por aquí ni en público ni en privado. La imaginación mejor te la dejas para tu día a día.

Lo dicho, te mereces una mujer así.
Cada uno a su nivel.


----------



## Clarx (7 Oct 2019)

SÉ DONDE VIVES

SÉ CÓMO TE GUSTAN LAS POLLAS

HE TOMADO CAFÉ CON TU MADRE EN EL ALFONSÍN MUCHAS TARDES

TODOS MIS THANKITOS SE PERDERÁN EN LA INMENSIDAD DEL ESPACIO-TIEMPO.

TE TENGO ENTRE MI PUÑO Y VOY A APRETAR.

ES HORA DE MORIR.


----------



## josemanuelb (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Que yo recuerde ni te conozco ni he contado nada de mi vida por aquí ni en público ni en privado. La imaginación mejor te la dejas para tu día a día.
> 
> Lo dicho, te mereces una mujer así.
> Cada uno a su nivel.



Ok, animosa.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Ok, animosa.



Ok Paco Porras.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Ok Paco Porras.



coño tu eres animosa? que tal por alcorcón?


----------



## NCB (7 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras.



Eh salió de puta madre.

Y me fui de allí sacando el middle finger. Algún día abriré un hilo contando la historia.


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> BUENO NENES, ME DESPIDO, QUE ME VOY AL MEDICO.



Pero qué medico ni que hostias, guarda copia de todos sus posts (incluidas las fotos de su hijo), y denunciale por violencia de genero.
La condena es segura al 100%, aqui tienes todas las pruebas de violencia psicologia y acoso, incluso tienes testigos si quieres.

Pero qué puto retardado en NCP eso o como cojones se llame jajaja, leo el hilo y no lo creo, es un puto suicida el subnormal.

Pd: @OtraEmpecinada que pongn tus fotos o tu identidad en este foro carece absolutamente de ninguna trascendencia, no lo lee NI DIOS.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Pero qué medico ni que hostias, guarda copia de todos sus posts (incluidas las fotos de su hijo), y denunciale por violencia de genero.
> La condena es segura al 100%, aqui tienes todas las pruebas de violencia psicologia y acoso, incluso tienes testigos si quieres.
> 
> Pero qué puto retardado en NCP eso o como cojones se llame jajaja



Ahora si que estoy mal, es que os juro que no me deja en paz, no me deja en paz, por favor os lo pido necesito ayuda.
Os lo pido, no se que le pasa, QUE ME OLVIDE, QUE ME DEJE EN PAZ


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

No, no he pillado nada, por que no he follado con doc, paso de seguirle más el juego, en el que el ha quedado como el rey y yo como la puta.


----------



## allan smithee (7 Oct 2019)

Habrá que ignorar esta mierda de hilo. Esto empieza a estar a la altura del mongolismo de melonero y compañía.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> No exactamente, si algún día abro la caja de pandora y se desata el río de mierda, se verán mis motivaciones. Espero que eso no pase.
> 
> Si quieres pensar eso, piensa lo que te salga de los cojones. Me es indiferente.



Imagino que podrás contar en qué te ha faltado el respeto, sin cometer delitos, porque estás quedando como un niñato despechado


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

allan smithee dijo:


> Habrá que ignorar esta mierda de hilo. Esto empieza a estar a la altura del mongolismo de melonero y compañía.



Si tenía dudas ahora ninguna, nos están trolleando. Se deben estar riendo a carcajada limpia.
A veces aún peco de ingenua.
Mongolismo, tú lo has dicho, si te quedas en este hilo se te licua el cerebro.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Pero qué medico ni que hostias, guarda copia de todos sus posts (incluidas las fotos de su hijo), y denunciale por violencia de genero.
> La condena es segura al 100%, aqui tienes todas las pruebas de violencia psicologia y acoso, incluso tienes testigos si quieres.
> 
> Pero qué puto retardado en NCP eso o como cojones se llame jajaja, leo el hilo y no lo creo, es un puto suicida el subnormal.
> ...



joder vaya pagafantas...


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No, no he pillado nada, por que no he follado con doc, paso de seguirle más el juego, en el que el ha quedado como el rey y yo como la puta.



Duras declaraciones


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> joder vaya pagafantas...



Pagafantas tu puta madre. En este mismo hilo me rei de ella y la insulté, pero no me parece bien que ningun tarado enfermo mental hijo de la gran puta acose a nadie, por muy "loquesea" que sea el acosado.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Pagafantas tu puta madre. En este mismo hilo me rei de ella y la insulté, pero no me parece bien que ningun tarado enfermo mental hijo de la gran puta acose a nadie, por muy "loquesea" que sea el acosado.



ERES UN PAGAFANTAS SI , y encima lerdo pq te crees que eso es en serio cuando es EVIDENTE que es un troleo en toda regla.


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> ERES UN PAGAFANTAS SI , y encima lerdo pq te crees que eso es en serio cuando es EVIDENTE que es un troleo en toda regla.



Si non e vero e ben trovatto.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Pero os juro por dios, que el acoso de ncb no es mentira lo prometo.


----------



## Diablo (7 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Si tenía dudas ahora ninguna, nos están trolleando. Se deben estar riendo a carcajada limpia.
> A veces aún peco de ingenua.
> Mongolismo, tú lo has dicho, si te quedas en este hilo se te licua el cerebro.



Pues claro que es un troleo. Y de calidad pésima
1/10


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Me he leido las 56 paginas del tiron y si la historia es veridica,el tarado de mierda,se merece lo que le pase..
> Animo botagaz...
> *Se non e vero,e ben trovato...*





Tarada dijo:


> Si non e vero e ben trovatto.



LA MISMA FRASE EN MENOS DE 1 HORA..... QUE CASUALIDAD.....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Me he leido las 56 paginas del tiron y si la historia es veridica,el tarado de mierda,se merece lo que le pase..
> Animo botagaz...
> *Se non e vero,e ben trovato...*



Puede ustec hacer un resumen, incidiendo en los detalles mas escabrosos?

Es que han entrado todos los autistas attentionwhore de la guarde en tromba y no dispongo de suficiente tiempo ni para ir leyendo en diagonal.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Mirar lo que me puso ayer.


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> LA MISMA FRASE EN MENOS DE 1 HORA..... QUE CASUALIDAD.....



Joder pues porque se la habré leido a él, y la he repetido sin darme cuenta.

INSPECTOR GADGET


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)




----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Nadie me cree, quiero morir, tengo ganas de suicidarme.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Mirar lo que me puso ayer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164423



1- ese texto puede estar manipulado

2- ? y? no hay coacción ni nada semejante.... EN CAMBIO, EN COMER ESFINTES ANALES SI QUE VEO UNA DEMIGRACIÓN TOTAL Y VEJATORIA ....


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Pues claro que es un troleo. Y de calidad pésima
> 1/10



Ingenuidad, a veces crees que estás de vuelta de todo pero no. 
Lo peor es que están trolleando con algo serio y hay gente que hasta se lo estará creyendo. Puede que estos dos sean hasta novios o multinicks.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Mirar lo que me puso ayer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164423



Siempre es interesante saber cuánto se puede arrastrar otro tío por oler un coño...


----------



## Choni poligonera (7 Oct 2019)

@OtraEmpecinada , así que la polifollada eres tú!!!

Tanto que dices de las foreras... Tú acabarás igual que ellas, pero muuucho antes!! 
Total derroyed y enmuramiento en tiempo récord por km de polla comida y lefada.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Ahora si que estoy mal, es que os juro que no me deja en paz, no me deja en paz, por favor os lo pido necesito ayuda.
> Os lo pido, no se que le pasa, QUE ME OLVIDE, QUE ME DEJE EN PAZ



_“Los hombres mediocres de burbuja sueñan con ser alfas, en especial los encumbrados, pero en verdad no son ni una cosa ni otra. La larga vida que se les concedió los engaña y se huelgan en el mundo hasta que los alcanza la vejez… Y entonces muchos de ellos abandonan sus juegos al aire libre para seguir jugando dentro del foro. De los asuntos importantes hacen un juego; y del juego un asunto importante. Querrían ser artesanos y maestros de la ciencia y héroes a la vez; y para ellos las mujeres son como el fuego del hogar cuyo cuidado incumbe a otros, hasta que regresan por la noche hartos de juegos. 
Todo se ha hecho para servirlos: Las ordenadores para minar bitcoins, los ríos para sacar agua o para producir energía eléctrica, los árboles para la madera, las mujeres para las necesidades corporales, y si son bellas para adorno de la mesa o el hogar; y los niños para bromear con ellos cuando no hay otra cosa que hacer…Pero lo mismo les daría jugar con una camada de perros. Con todos intentan mostrarse amables y despreocupados, alegres como la alondra en la mañana (si brilla el sol) porque nunca se enfadan si pueden evitarlo. Los burbujarras tienen que ser alegres, afirman, generosos como los ricos, repartiendo lo que dicen que les sobra. El enojo sólo aparece cuando advierten de pronto, que hay otras voluntades en el mundo además de las de ellos. Entonces se vuelven tan despiadados como los vientos de los mares si algo se atreve a oponérseles. 
Así es OtraEmpecinada, y no se puede cambiar. Porque los hombres hicimos burbuja: Los hombres, esos héroes de antaño de los que se cantan tantas hazañas… De sus mujeres no oímos tanto, salvo que lloraban cuando los hombres morían en combate. 
Burbuja era un descanso después de la guerra en la vida real tangible. Pero si se cansan del descanso y de los juegos de la paz, vuelven otra vez al Gran Juego: La persecución implacable, la avaricia, la maldad y la guerra. Así es y tú estás entre nosotros. Pero no tienes que desmoronarte cual torre asediada por una hueste de balrogs. Si también aprecias burbuja, disfruta de ella antes que la arruinen. También tú eres hija de este lugar y tienes voluntad y coraje propios. Por tanto no te arrodilles ante tus enemigos. Si permites que te dobleguen un poco, te han de doblegar más todavía, hasta que te arrastren por el fango. ¡Echa raíces en la roca y da la cara al viento aunque todas tus hojas vuelen!” _


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> @OtraEmpecinada , así que la polifollada eres tú!!!
> 
> Tanto que dices de las foreras... Tú acabarás igual que ellas, pero muuucho antes!!
> Total derroyed y enmuramiento en tiempo récord por km de polla comida y lefada.



No me he follado a nadie, a nadie


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No, no he pillado nada, por que no he follado con doc, paso de seguirle más el juego, en el que el ha quedado como el rey y yo como la puta.



.






Enviado desde mi G3112 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

Querías hundirme la vida, y te juro que los has logrado con creces, con muchísimas creces, no solo me has arruinado la vida, me la quiero quitar, jamás frivolizaria con algo así, JAMAS, pero esto está llegando a unos límites de suicidio.


----------



## OtraEmpecinada (7 Oct 2019)

@NCB me has hundido la vida, de esta no me levantaré ni aunque venga mi hermano muerto a sacarme del hoyo.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (7 Oct 2019)

Joder, parece la parte final de "Seven".


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Joder, parece la parte final de "Seven".



Me comentan por whatsapp que steven spielberg ha aterrizado con su jet privado en barajas. Esta noche se alojará en el hotel y mañana por la mañana sin falta quiere concertar una entrevista con los 2 para definir el guión, dice que tiene potencial, habría que hacer unos retoques, por eso...


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Mirar lo que me puso ayer.



Wenisimo y sigue queriendo quedar el taradito este


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Nadie me cree, quiero morir, tengo ganas de suicidarme.



Mi es, por que sigues el juego a gente que no conoces.... 

Enviado desde mi G3112 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

kennedy93 dijo:


> Wenisimo y sigue queriendo quedar el taradito este



La tia esta es mongola, lo suyo es quedar y presentarse con la policía y que se lo lleven detenido al instante, pero como es tonta pues nada, a sufrir.


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Lo suyo es NO HABERSE follado a un punky yonki....es que hay que ser lerda...



Ya bueno, el VOMITIVO ese, es que no quedaría con el ni para reventarle la boca del asco que da.


----------



## Choni poligonera (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Querías hundirme la vida, y te juro que los has logrado con creces, con muchísimas creces, no solo me has arruinado la vida, me la quiero quitar, jamás frivolizaria con algo así, JAMAS, pero esto está llegando a unos límites de suicidio.



No hagas caso, ignóralo. 
Y aunque se sepa, la humanidad sufre de amnesia contínua. En poco tiempo pasa al olvido. 

Y no pasa nada si no has follado o si te has follado a cientos. La derroyción y enmuramiento llega igual; bueno, con mucho kilometraje fálico llegas antes...


----------



## Feynman (7 Oct 2019)

@calopez , interrumpe tu sesión de implante de pelo en Turquia y aparece por aquí, que este jilo es la demijrancia havsoluta.

Tenemos amenazas de un bolivariano podemita a una mora veinteañera, datos personales, fotos de menores, reconocimiento que aquí no hay follamiento entre foreros, huelebragas que intentan poner su hombro a la susodicha para intentar meterla ellos en caliente, el pizzero que se ha equivocado con la pizza, proselitismo para lamer anos...


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

Vocaroo | Voice message 

vamos a quedar todos los del foro en invierno , algún día , en Madrid , y nos decimos todo lo que nos tengamos que decir , a la cara , será divertido . NBC , hijo mío , aguarda y déjate la tontería , para invierno , en la GRAN CENA , ahi estaremos las tres plantadas , más adelante , acordaremos la quedada , quien quiera venir genial , quien no , genial también , la cosa es que estaremos las tres ahí , y cerraremos asuntos pendientes .


----------



## Clarx (7 Oct 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Puede ustec hacer un resumen, incidiendo en los detalles mas escabrosos?
> 
> Es que han entrado todos los autistas attentionwhore de la guarde en tromba y no dispongo de suficiente tiempo ni para ir leyendo en diagonal.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Un resumen pide el subnormal maricona este. Si se lleva pidiendo días y nadie dice nada. Es más, ayer seguramente dejaste caer un hilo donde el forero de la cresta lo pedía.

Es una especie de tara que tenéis: jamás decir nada interesaante. Supongo que lo hacéis por maldad. Tan subnormales no podéis ser.


----------



## Kiral (7 Oct 2019)

quien eres? dijo:


> No hagas caso, ignóralo.
> Y aunque se sepa, la humanidad sufre de amnesia contínua. En poco tiempo pasa al olvido.
> 
> Y no pasa nada si no has follado o si te has follado a cientos. La derroyción y enmuramiento llega igual; bueno, con mucho kilometraje fálico llegas antes...



Me equivoqué contigo. Perdóname.


----------



## Lisbon (7 Oct 2019)

Si pero tu No


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

VENGHA OHSTIA , ALEGRIA MAKSIMA , QUE EN NAVIDAD NOS VEMOS ¡¡¡ , que rraro no? en plan , sería super raro JAJAJJAJAJAAJ ,Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Fiodor (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> vamos a quedar todos los del foro en invierno , algún día , en Madrid , y nos decimos todo lo que nos tengamos que decir , a la cara , será divertido . NBC , hijo mío , aguarda y déjate la tontería , para invierno , en la GRAN CENA , ahi estaremos las tres plantadas , más adelante , acordaremos la quedada , quien quiera venir genial , quien no , genial también , la cosa es que estaremos las tres ahí , y cerraremos asuntos pendientes .



Luego los foreros en persona son como Bambi, que si besos, que si abrazos, que si eres un tío de puta madre, que lo que pasa en el foro se queda en el foro... He ido a quedadas en otros foros y, ya no digo hostias, ni siquiera he escuchado el socorrido: hijo de puta...


----------



## Lisbon (7 Oct 2019)

Pero si ya vas siempre, salúdame siempre


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (7 Oct 2019)

Clarx dijo:


> Un resumen pide el subnormal maricona este. Si se lleva pidiendo días y nadie dice nada. Es más, ayer seguramente dejaste caer un hilo donde el forero de la cresta lo pedía.
> 
> Es una especie de tara que tenéis: jamás decir nada interesaante. Supongo que lo hacéis por maldad. Tan subnormales no podéis ser.



Has terminado de ver el Guasón? Que te ha parecido?


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

EMPECINADA ESTÁ INGRESADA EN EL HOSPITAL , NO PARABA DE VOMITAR CON CONVULSIONES , Y TIENE MUCHOS MORATONES EN LA CARA.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No, no he pillado nada, por que no he follado con doc, paso de seguirle más el juego, en el que el ha quedado como el rey y yo como la puta.



Ya me extrañaba a mí que una pizpi se follara a un punki cuarentón....

El hilo es una prueba irrefutable de lo que ha pasado. NCB ha quedado totalmente retratado y si lo viogenizas, ganas el juicio seguro.


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> EMPECINADA ESTÁ INGRESADA EN EL HOSPITAL , NO PARABA DE VOMITAR CON CONVULSIONES , Y TIENE MUCHOS MORATONES EN LA CARA.



¿Cómo está? Si hay que testificar, lo haré.


----------



## El Troll mas guapo (7 Oct 2019)

PU


16 Temmuz dijo:


> ¿Cómo está? Si hay que testificar, lo haré.



PUES FATAL , EN URGENCIAS , CON MORATONES , CON ANSIEDAD , NO PARABA DE VOMITAR , LA HE LLAMADO Y ESTA LLORANDO , PERO Y YO ME PREGUNTO ... CUANTA MALDAD HAY EN LA GENTE COMO PARA HACERLE ESTO A OTRA PERSONA ..


----------



## Choni poligonera (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> vamos a quedar todos los del foro en invierno , algún día , en Madrid , y nos decimos todo lo que nos tengamos que decir , a la cara , será divertido . NBC , hijo mío , aguarda y déjate la tontería , para invierno , en la GRAN CENA , ahi estaremos las tres plantadas , más adelante , acordaremos la quedada , quien quiera venir genial , quien no , genial también , la cosa es que estaremos las tres ahí , y cerraremos asuntos pendientes .



Que música de mierda, por Dios!!


----------



## Choni poligonera (7 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Me equivoqué contigo. Perdóname.



?


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> EMPECINADA ESTÁ INGRESADA EN EL HOSPITAL , NO PARABA DE VOMITAR CON CONVULSIONES , Y TIENE MUCHOS MORATONES EN LA CARA.



Enhorabuena. Entre todos lo habéis conseguido. Ni la inquisición se animó a tanto. Ya podéis dormir todos tranquilos esta noche


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Tragandoespeso me confirma que le gusta el semen de moronegro a poder ser, pero se conforma con el del blanquet.


----------



## Choni poligonera (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> VENGHA OHSTIA , ALEGRIA MAKSIMA , QUE EN NAVIDAD NOS VEMOS ¡¡¡ , que rraro no? en plan , sería super raro JAJAJJAJAJAAJ ,Vocaroo | Voice message



A mi no me espereis, con esta mierda de música no me verás en un radio de 50 km. Todo para preservar mi salud auditiva y mental (y puede que visual)


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> EMPECINADA ESTÁ INGRESADA EN EL HOSPITAL , NO PARABA DE VOMITAR CON CONVULSIONES , Y TIENE MUCHOS MORATONES EN LA CARA.



exceso de chele se llama, le recetaré zumo de mipalo para una pronta recuperación


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (7 Oct 2019)

Fiodor dijo:


> Luego los foreros en persona son como Bambi, que si besos, que si abrazos, que si eres un tío de puta madre, que lo que pasa en el foro se queda en el foro... He ido a quedadas en otros foros y, ya no digo hostias, ni siquiera he escuchado el socorrido: hijo de puta...



Probablemente así es en el 99,9% de las ocasiones, pero yo llevo unos cuantos años aguardando pacientemente a que dos foreros (eran tres, pero el tercero desapareció hace mucho tiempo) cometan el error de dar sus datos reales de localización. En cuanto los averigüe juro que les meteré unos buenos navajazos porque las salvajadas que escribieron no deben ni pueden perdonarse. Seguramente ni se acuerden de lo que vomitaron en el foro porque sucedió hace varios años, pero yo jamás olvido y cuando mi oportunidad surja sabré aprovecharla asesinando a esos hijos de la gran puta. Y si tengo que comerme años de cárcel por ello así sea, pero que me los llevo por delante lo sabe Dios.


----------



## Choni poligonera (7 Oct 2019)

16 Temmuz dijo:


> ¿Cómo está? Si hay que testificar, lo haré.



Es epiléptica. 
Los moratones será por los golpes durante la crisis.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Enhorabuena. Entre todos lo habéis conseguido. Ni la inquisición se animó a tanto. Ya podéis dormir todos tranquilos esta noche


----------



## Diablo (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Enhorabuena. Entre todos lo habéis conseguido. Ni la inquisición se animó a tanto. Ya podéis dormir todos tranquilos esta noche



Y te lo crees? 

Inocente, a esa la tienes comentando con otra cuenta.


----------



## colero (7 Oct 2019)

¿Y los moratones quién se los ha hecho? ¿Pazuzu mediante telequinesis? En fin.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Y te lo crees?
> 
> Inocente, a esa la tienes comentando con otra cuenta.



Si esto es un troleo, desde luego es de muy mal gusto.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (7 Oct 2019)

ES RESPONSABILIDAD DEL CAGADOR DEL HILO ( @Cock Cock ) HACER UNA RECAPITULACIÓN- RESUMEN DEL HILO CADA 50 mensajes así como un análisis del troleo en cuanto a calidad y credibilidad.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si esto es un troleo, desde luego es de muy mal gusto.



y tu muy inocente


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> ES RESPONSABILIDAD DEL CAGADOR DEL HILO ( @Cock Cock ) HACER UNA RECAPITULACIÓN- RESUMEN DEL HILO CADA 50 mensajes así como un análisis del troleo en cuanto a calidad y credibilidad.



aburrimiento hasta que entra el tito j-z y saca la pipa, sobre las 3-4 de hoy.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si esto es un troleo, desde luego es de muy mal gusto.



jajaj vaya piara de retrasados tu y el cerdo mojon ese, menudos downies la virgen


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Oct 2019)

Temazo cosmico


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> jajaj vaya piara de retrasados tu y el cerdo mojon ese, menudos downies la virgen



Ay, pizzero, pizzero... Ya estás aquí reclamando tu sesión sadomasoquista para expiar tus pecados...?
Tú me confesaste que te hice llorar hace una semana, cuando me contaste cómo tus traumas infantiles te tienen cautivo en una incesante desesperación, lo recuerdas? Eres muy débil, un lastimero juguete roto encerrado en una vida que deseas que termine pero a la que no puedes poner fin, porque te falta arrojo para concluirla por tu propia mano
Cada palabra que arrojan en tu triste rostro, exponiendo tu miseria, te hiere de muerte y añade una nueva línea de sufrimiento porque sabes que es cierta ya que todos leen en ti como en un libro abierto, gracias a las confesiones que me hiciste cuando mendigabas comprension en los mensajes privados revelándome tu biografía lastrada de sordidez, con esa familia desestructurada en la que creciste, tu auto-odio y los horrendos abusos sexuales sufridos en tu tierna infancia y ejercidos por tu padre el sodomita, de quien tu madre jamás te protegió...
No tienes porque seguir sufriendo más, simplemente asómate a la ventana y vuela hacia tu libertad; asi dejarás atrás esa jaula de dolor y tristezas irredentas en la que estas preso y de la que jamás podrás huír en este mundo.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (7 Oct 2019)

Y Doc Smoking ... Por qué no aparece?
Está superliado con los multis?


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Oct 2019)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> @OtraEntocinada es un tío.



Claro es el travelo (Shemale   ) que enculaba el DR SMOKING (bueno, doctor.. el chico del carrito del hospital)


----------



## Peter Sellers (7 Oct 2019)

Lo que tenían que hacer en burbuja es montar una sección aparte de contactos y así es más rápido


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

El celador está comiendo pollas, que esta semana le toca esa personalidad. 

La próxima ya vuelve a follar sidosas pagandoles 300 napos.


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si esto es un troleo, desde luego es de muy mal gusto.



El muy mal gusto es algo muy del gusto del "doctor" fecal.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> Ay, pizzero, pizzero... Ya estás aquí reclamando tu sesión sadomasoquista para expiar tus pecados...?
> Tú me confesaste que te hice llorar hace una semana, cuando me contaste cómo tus traumas infantiles te tienen cautivo en una incesante desesperación, lo recuerdas? Eres muy débil, un lastimero juguete roto encerrado en una vida que deseas que termine pero a la que no puedes poner fin, porque te falta arrojo para concluirla por tu propia mano
> Cada palabra que arrojan en tu triste rostro, exponiendo tu miseria, te hiere de muerte y añade una nueva línea de sufrimiento porque sabes que es cierta ya que todos leen en ti como en un libro abierto, gracias a las confesiones que me hiciste cuando mendigabas comprension en los mensajes privados revelándome tu biografía lastrada de sordidez, con esa familia desestructurada en la que creciste, tu auto-odio y los horrendos abusos sexuales sufridos en tu tierna infancia y ejercidos por tu padre el sodomita, de quien tu madre jamás te protegió...
> No tienes porque seguir sufriendo más, simplemente asómate a la ventana y vuela hacia tu libertad; asi dejarás atrás esa jaula de dolor y tristezas irredentas en la que estas preso y de la que jamás podrás huír en este mundo.



joder cerdo mojon que bien estas en mi ignore, tas tronadisimo hijo de puta, mereces un buen navajazo de mena que espero no tarde en atravesarte como las pollas que entran en tu ano dia tras dia


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Oct 2019)

Corgi Galés de Pembroke dijo:


> pues yo ni idea de quién es el DOC y tengo la cuenta más antigua de aquí casi



un degenerado infrahumano al que le gustan los travelos y la drogaína


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (7 Oct 2019)

lo curioso es


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> un degenerado infrahumano al que le gustan los travelos y las drogas



Y especialmente la caca, no te olvides de la caca.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (7 Oct 2019)

he visto tiene el perfil capado !


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> joder cerdo mojon que bien estas en mi ignore, tas tronadisimo hijo de puta, mereces un buen navajazo de mena que espero no tarde en atravesarte como las pollas que entran en tu ano dia tras dia



Shhhh, no te pongas tan nervioso pizzero... No te das cuenta de que telegrafías tu miedo y tu fragilidad con tanto histrionismo y aspaviento? Y ahora, mi pequeño lactante, vuelve a arrodillarte y continua engullendo mi venoso, palpitante y grueso rabo de caballero hidalgo español; si te esmeras lo bastante cenarás caliente y no las gachas frías que la furcia enferma de tu madre te pone en la escudilla, tras lavarse su verrugoso potorro en el desague roto del vecindario de Las Barranquillas en el que armásteis vuestra chabola.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (7 Oct 2019)

El TITO KROSKO dijo:


> Y Doc Smoking ... Por qué no aparece?
> Está superliado con los multis?



ese pajarraco debe tener flato de tanto reír...


----------



## Peter Sellers (7 Oct 2019)

EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> Shhhh, no te pongas tan nervioso pizzero... No te das cuenta de que telegrafías tu miedo y tu fragilidad con tanto histrionismo y aspaviento? Y ahora, mi pequeño lactante, vuelve a arrodillarte y continua engullendo mi venoso, palpitante y grueso rabo de caballero hidalgo español; si te esmeras lo bastante cenarás caliente y no las gachas frías que la furcia enferma de tu madre te pone en la escudilla, tras lavarse su verrugoso potorro en el desague roto del vecindario de Las Barranquillas en el que armásteis vuestra chabola.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

cerdito y palmerito la comeis de canto, otro al ignore el sellers este, jeje ignore manda


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Oct 2019)

UN RESUMEN PLEASE!!! Que hoy estoy que me duermo ¿cómo ha sido la cosa?


----------



## Ming I (7 Oct 2019)

EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> Ay, pizzero, pizzero... Ya estás aquí reclamando tu sesión sadomasoquista para expiar tus pecados...?
> Tú me confesaste que te hice llorar hace una semana, cuando me contaste cómo tus traumas infantiles te tienen cautivo en una incesante desesperación, lo recuerdas? Eres muy débil, un lastimero juguete roto encerrado en una vida que deseas que termine pero a la que no puedes poner fin, porque te falta arrojo para concluirla por tu propia mano
> Cada palabra que arrojan en tu triste rostro, exponiendo tu miseria, te hiere de muerte y añade una nueva línea de sufrimiento porque sabes que es cierta ya que todos leen en ti como en un libro abierto, gracias a las confesiones que me hiciste cuando mendigabas comprension en los mensajes privados revelándome tu biografía lastrada de sordidez, con esa familia desestructurada en la que creciste, tu auto-odio y los horrendos abusos sexuales sufridos en tu tierna infancia y ejercidos por tu padre el sodomita, de quien tu madre jamás te protegió...
> No tienes porque seguir sufriendo más, simplemente asómate a la ventana y vuela hacia tu libertad; asi dejarás atrás esa jaula de dolor y tristezas irredentas en la que estas preso y de la que jamás podrás huír en este mundo.



Que historia tan bonita, se me han empañado los ojos.
Pobre j-z ahora se entiende que le guste que le den caña.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (7 Oct 2019)

El Hijo de Puta de la Maricona del Smokin se ha reido del pizero pasandole información falsa

Y el hijo puta del pizero dandoselas de que tenia información privilegiada jajajajaja 

Puto pizero subnormal que tonto eres conpare ...


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

fregando espeso me la ha estado chupando por privi, lo de la info falsa le he seguido el rollo y ya cuando he eyaculado en su boquino le dicho si a todo, no se que de que me ha pipeado el doc sin aparecer y tal

repartiendo lefa a domicilio a votontazos como tragando espeso


----------



## Peter Sellers (7 Oct 2019)

Ming I dijo:


> Que historia tan bonita, se me han empañado los ojos.
> Pobre j-z ahora se entiende que le guste que le den caña.



Ming ahora faltamos tu y yo para darnos unas fantas un fracaviernes


----------



## Navarrra (7 Oct 2019)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> Y el hijo puta del pizero dandoselas de que tenia información privilegiada jajajajaja
> 
> Puto pizero subnormal que tonto eres conpare ...


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

@Bigotesescandinavos ¿cómo está la empecinada?


----------



## End (7 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> vamos a quedar todos los del foro en invierno , algún día , en Madrid , y nos decimos todo lo que nos tengamos que decir , a la cara , será divertido . NBC , hijo mío , aguarda y déjate la tontería , para invierno , en la GRAN CENA , ahi estaremos las tres plantadas , más adelante , acordaremos la quedada , quien quiera venir genial , quien no , genial también , la cosa es que estaremos las tres ahí , y cerraremos asuntos pendientes .



Buena noche de los cristales rotos os vais a marcar


----------



## Bigotesdegato3 (7 Oct 2019)

16 Temmuz dijo:


> @Bigotesescandinavos ¿cómo está la empecinada?



Preguntaselo querido Temmuz la gente puede llegar a ser de lo peor


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2019)

EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> Ay, pizzero, pizzero... Ya estás aquí reclamando tu sesión sadomasoquista para expiar tus pecados...?
> Tú me confesaste que te hice llorar hace una semana, cuando me contaste cómo tus traumas infantiles te tienen cautivo en una incesante desesperación, lo recuerdas? Eres muy débil, un lastimero juguete roto encerrado en una vida que deseas que termine pero a la que no puedes poner fin, porque te falta arrojo para concluirla por tu propia mano
> Cada palabra que arrojan en tu triste rostro, exponiendo tu miseria, te hiere de muerte y añade una nueva línea de sufrimiento porque sabes que es cierta ya que todos leen en ti como en un libro abierto, gracias a las confesiones que me hiciste cuando mendigabas comprension en los mensajes privados revelándome tu biografía lastrada de sordidez, con esa familia desestructurada en la que creciste, tu auto-odio y los horrendos abusos sexuales sufridos en tu tierna infancia y ejercidos por tu padre el sodomita, de quien tu madre jamás te protegió...
> No tienes porque seguir sufriendo más, simplemente asómate a la ventana y vuela hacia tu libertad; asi dejarás atrás esa jaula de dolor y tristezas irredentas en la que estas preso y de la que jamás podrás huír en este mundo.





EL CeRDO VioLóN! dijo:


> Shhhh, no te pongas tan nervioso pizzero... No te das cuenta de que telegrafías tu miedo y tu fragilidad con tanto histrionismo y aspaviento? Y ahora, mi pequeño lactante, vuelve a arrodillarte y continua engullendo mi venoso, palpitante y grueso rabo de caballero hidalgo español; si te esmeras lo bastante cenarás caliente y no las gachas frías que la furcia enferma de tu madre te pone en la escudilla, tras lavarse su verrugoso potorro en el desague roto del vecindario de Las Barranquillas en el que armásteis vuestra chabola.



Vaya manera de derroer al pobre pizzero de mierda... Mis diez...


----------



## Benito Camelo (7 Oct 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Suicidarse por esto?? Posiblemente esten troleando y se esten partiendo el culo.
> 
> 
> Os pensais que esto es la puta vida real. Son todos personajes, y si alguno la caga que asuma sus consecuencias.



Las palabras hieren y cuando alguien recibe demasiado acoso y derribo y no se encuentra bien anímicamente, emocionalmente o mentalmente no se sabe lo que puede pasar. Que detrás de la pantalla hay una persona con sus problemas, sus taras y su historia real y por supuesto que las cosas repercuten en la vida real. Si hubiese sido hilo donde os metíais con ella pues bueno, es el estilo de Burbuja, pero lo que ha pasado después se ha pasado de la raya y podía tener consecuencias en su vida real, así que por supuesto que tiene repercusión en la vida real y consecuencias.


----------



## atasco (7 Oct 2019)

Que tenga animo y no decaigas


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Vaya manera de derroer al pobre pizzero de mierda... Mis diez...



pato paralitico catalufo, menos mal que tu te derruyes solito, a mi el cerdito del ignore me come el nardo, pero no como tú, tu la chupas superbien ya que como no te sacan de casa cada vez que te arriman una polla la chupas como si fuera a ser la última


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Las palabras hieren y cuando alguien recibe demasiado acoso y derribo y no se encuentra bien anímicamente, emocionalmente o mentalmente no se sabe lo que puede pasar. Que detrás de la pantalla hay una persona con sus problemas, sus taras y su historia real y por supuesto que las cosas repercuten en la vida real. Si hubiese sido hilo donde os metíais con ella pues bueno, es el estilo de Burbuja, pero lo que ha pasado después se ha pasado de la raya y podía tener consecuencias en su vida real, así que por supuesto que tiene repercusión en la vida real y consecuencias.



asi que eres la peonza de caniz, el pollafina bien?


----------



## 16 Temmuz (7 Oct 2019)

@OtraEmpecinada ¿estás mejor?


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

hahha los downies picoteando y luego el tragando espeso dice que me pipea el doc, ay q me lol, vaya retraso mental se gastan la patrulla basura de mi ignore


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Las palabras hieren y cuando alguien recibe demasiado acoso y derribo y no se encuentra bien anímicamente, emocionalmente o mentalmente no se sabe lo que puede pasar. Que detrás de la pantalla hay una persona con sus problemas, sus taras y su historia real y por supuesto que las cosas repercuten en la vida real. Si hubiese sido hilo donde os metíais con ella pues bueno, es el estilo de Burbuja, pero lo que ha pasado después se ha pasado de la raya y podía tener consecuencias en su vida real, así que por supuesto que tiene repercusión en la vida real y consecuencias.



Cuando alguien no se encuentra bien anímicamente, emocionalmente o mentalmente lo ultimo que tiene que hacer es exponer su vida privada ante *miles* *de desconocidos* en un foro, entre los cuales *por simple estadistica* habra autenticos hijos de puta y psicopatas encantados de acosar y meterse con cualquiera al que puedan joder.

Que pasa? que solo tienen problemas, taras e "historia real" las locas del coño que entran por aqui, a la caza de autistas sociales y pagafantas, para que les doren la pildora y les suban la autoestimita?

A autocompadecerse y buscar caridad, al maestro armero.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

la peonza vino por autoestimita al foro equivocado, lo que pasa que tb se llevó su ración de pajafanteo y rabo y eso le compensa* con creces* los pipeos de 3ºs as me.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (7 Oct 2019)

Es mi paranolla o el tonto del JZ esta hablando solo ?


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

parlo con el kafka, que pasa chupando espeso, te hago un mapa o le tienes a el al ignore, dale a mostrar contenido, ovejo.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Si alguna vez te dije te quiero, lo hice sin querer, igual era por que estaría caliente, o por que me trague todas estas historias tuyas que me llegaron a la mente.



 Qué culebrón por favor... no entiendo nada, Calopez, a estos tienes que subirles el sueldo


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

el unico que lo entiende es fregando espeso cuidado eh, que es de la secreta, la secreta-ria chupa pollas hahahah


----------



## Adriano_ (7 Oct 2019)

Baneo, lefazo y papelera.


----------



## Ming I (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> el unico que lo entiende es fregando espeso cuidado eh, que es de la secreta, la secreta-ria chupa pollas hahahah



Pobretico j-z ya no sabe lo que dice. Ojalá pronto un angelito con una motosierra se lo lleve al cielo.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2019)

los chupapollas del ignore la siguen chupando, todo en orden, hasta la minga con su pariente putero viene a por polla j-ziana jajaja, pero si te tengo al ignore payasa hahhaah, ya no hay rabo para ti, y el pariente con las putas va mas que servido, te toca meterte el mando de la tele una nait mas


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Oct 2019)

Ming I dijo:


> Pobretico j-z ya no sabe lo que dice. Ojalá pronto un angelito con una motosierra se lo lleve al cielo.



Gracias casi me muero atragantada de risa


----------



## Mabuse (7 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> No me he follado a nadie, a nadie



Ese es el espíritu. Esto es burbuja, aquí se viene a preparar la segunda venida de Tochovista, el ludibrio hace perder la concentración y uno puede ver como saltan todos los stops en latunes.


----------



## Ming I (7 Oct 2019)

j-z dijo:


> los chupapollas del ignore la siguen chupando, todo en orden, hasta la minga con su pariente putero viene a por polla j-ziana jajaja, pero si te tengo al ignore payasa hahhaah, ya no hay rabo para ti, y el pariente con las putas va mas que servido, te toca meterte el mando de la tele una nait mas



Pues si, para que te voy a negar que me mola cagarme en ti, ya tu sabes.
Mas que nada es por la camaderia y el buenrollismo que se crea derroyendote. Nos intercambiamos thankitos macacos, palmaditas y se crea el espiritu bulli de hermandad.
Hoy estoy sensiblona


----------



## Merrill (7 Oct 2019)

El hilo empezó bien, pero ahora huele ya como un pedo de resaca.


----------



## Feynman (7 Oct 2019)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> Es mi paranolla o el tonto del JZ esta hablando solo ?



Puto amo, señor Esteso


----------



## colero (8 Oct 2019)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> Es mi paranolla o el tonto del JZ esta hablando solo ?



Siempre habla solo, nadie le hace ni puto caso ni le da zankitos, por eso tiene tanta mala hostia.


----------



## Benito Camelo (8 Oct 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Cuando alguien no se encuentra bien anímicamente, emocionalmente o mentalmente lo ultimo que tiene que hacer es exponer su vida privada ante *miles* *de desconocidos* en un foro, entre los cuales *por simple estadistica* habra autenticos hijos de puta y psicopatas encantados de acosar y meterse con cualquiera al que puedan joder.
> 
> Que pasa? que solo tienen problemas, taras e "historia real" las locas del coño que entran por aqui, a la caza de autistas sociales y pagafantas, para que les doren la pildora y les suban la autoestimita?
> 
> A autocompadecerse y buscar caridad, al maestro armero.



¿Y si la persona que no se encuentra bien tan sólo busca desahogo y consuelo? ¿Tampoco tiene derecho a expresarse? ¿Qué os hace a los demás pensar que lo hacen por recibir atención o subirse el autoestima? Lo mismo que el resto de foreros tienen derecho a expresar lo que les salga de la punta del nabo lo tienen los demás, estén bien o mal anímicamente, y el resto tiene derecho a contestar, pero no a hacer un linchamiento. Nadie tiene derecho a estar por encima de nadie ni de decir a otro lo que tiene que hacer con su libertad de expresión . Estás diciendo lo que se puede y no se puede postear ¿Con qué autoridad si me lo permites? Como se ha dicho muchas veces, tu libertad termina donde empieza la mía. Lo mismo que tú te puedes expresar sobre lo que sea, yo también y así eternamente, siempre que el ejercicio de ambas expresiones no entren en conflicto. Punto. Y todo el mundo tiene problemas, por supuesto. Cada uno decide cómo afrontarlos, qué actitud adoptar ante ellos y si contarlos o no.


----------



## Ibis (8 Oct 2019)

visaman dijo:


> Ibis tu eres una posicionadita y lo sabes




Yo? Porque... Si lo soy ni lo he buscado ni lo pretendo, hay una gran diferencia. Además, jamás haría daño a alguien.

Supongo que al final los asiduos de tanto vernos los nick nos hacemos notar pero ya.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Oct 2019)

colero dijo:


> Siempre habla solo, nadie le hace ni puto caso ni le da zankitos, por eso tiene tanta mala hostia.



Es retrasado y cuando le dan caña por todos los sitios mete a quien le ha derroído al ignore para no quedar como el subnormal que es. 

Además es un gran aficionado a la carne en barra ya que se dedica a buscar fotos con temática bujarra para pajearse viéndolas, pero el usa como excusa que las pilla para meterlas por los hilos.


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

Cuando sintais algo de empatía por la derroída leed esto y se os pasará en seguida.



OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Uyyyy, cuantos años tienes, 17 ?, puto maricon de mierda, que cojones haces con el pelo pintado de azul ?, ojala te encuentren en el metro tres menas homofobos, ves que rapido te cambian el color de pelo, so SUBNORMAL, aqui metiendose con la peña, ahora te preguntaras que por que cojones te ataco si no te conozco, bueno, pues es facil, si hay foreros que en su momento me defendieron, cuando les toque tratar con teenagers subnormalitos con la cara llenda de acne hasta arriba de roacutan, yo hare lo mismo, e ya, si es que eres tonto, y lo sabes, pero tonto con ganas, te lo digo enserio, por eso tuviste que dejar la eso a los 14, a la charo pelofrito carachurro de tu madre le daba amargura follarse a tantos Manolos para luego comprarte libros que ni utilizarias.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Es que es eso, con la de moras guapísimas perdidas que hay con mustafa feos de cojones, y follan como conejos, amos, no me jodas, es que hablan sin saber nada, y si, cásate con una mora decente, no con una mora puta que ya haya tenido tres novios.







OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> A ver si tienes huevos de decirle eso a un moro a la cara, mira, te iba a decir como acabarías pero mejor me lo reservo que sino me banean.
> 
> Tiene cojones el asunto, con esas manos de jornalero salta vallas que tienen los moromenas te crees que un funcivago sudoroso que teclea en su teclado del carrefour podría convertirlos en abono para su huerto ?, bueno no pasa nada, allá usted con sus fantasías.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Comer pollas ?, no , creo que no soy tu mujer, creo ehh, no me hagas mucho caso que por la descripción que acabas de dar puede que si lo sea.
> 
> Si, doblar el lomo, trabajar duro para llegar arriba, por ?, tu siempre has estado abajo verdad ?, bueno no pasa nada, poco a poco, eso si, recoge tu dignidad que te la estoy pisando.






OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Puajajajajajajajajajaja, un par de brochetas de carne, puajajajaj, es que es eso primazo, todos los putos foreros cuando comen alguna mierda se ponen a echarle fotos, es que de verdad parecen pobres, como si nunca comiesen.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Esto es un foro, aquí no hay amor, no hay sentimientos, no hay amigos, ni siquiera podemos decir que seamos personas cuando estamos en la guardería, por que de vez en cuando todo el mundo suelta alguna que otra barbaridad, pero hay foreros que hablan del foro como si esto fuese su vida, y se lo toman muy enserio.
> Dejad de convertir el foro en vuestra puta vía de escape, no consiste en eso.
> 
> Pd: quita la citación por favor.


----------



## Arson (8 Oct 2019)

Este foro es como una portería. Hacen un corralito en Hong Kong y responden 4 gatos, pero uno se folla a un cubo de lefa y ya tenemos 70 páginas.


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

Bueno, vuelvo después de tener una agradable cena con una guapa mujer educada, culta y amable, con una capacidad de conversación fascinante. Lo mejor para calmar los ánimos.

Vamos por partes:

- Estoy loco:

Sí, al 30%. Funciono con normalidad hasta que alguien me pega una patada en los cojones. Entonces me saltan los plomos. Y pobre del que se encuentre delante.

- Voy a ir a la cárcel

Me la suda. Me la suda este sistema de mierda. Me la suda todo, me la sudáis vosotros. Aquí al final el único puto anarquista de verdad, el único Joker auténtico, soy yo. Los demás, fraudes de cartón piedra.

- Mis datos revelados

Me la suda igualmente. Tengo los huevos pelados, el que quiera conocerme, que venga a verme. El que quiera denunciarme, que me denuncie. Y estoy orgulloso de mi hijo, el hijo más perfecto que nadie pueda tener. La puta envidia de cualquier hombre o mujer en condiciones. Un logro que la mitad de los tarados que aquí escriben nunca van a crear.

- Las amenazas

Amenazas en ambas direcciones. Pero yo no voy a usar a buitres picapleitos para saldar cuentas. Los hombres las arreglan cara a cara, mirando a los ojos. Y hablando las cosas claras. Porque si yo quiero ver a Empecinada, es para pedir una disculpa por su falta de respeto hacia mi persona. Nada más. Un "perdón por haber traicionado tu amistad", un apretón de manos, y quedaré resarcido. No os montéis pajas mentales de psicópatas acuchilladores.

- Mi pasado político

Me cago en Iglesias, Errejón, Sánchez, Casado, Garzón, Rivera, Abascal, y la puta que los parió a todos. Lo del partido fue un LOL para reírme del sistema. Y bien que lo hice. Y bien que me sirvió para ver lo podrido que está todo desde dentro. Les jodí el chiringuito a Podemos en mi localidad paco de mierda, y joder, orgulloso de ello.

Pues eso, hasta luego.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Oct 2019)

Arson dijo:


> Este foro es como una portería. Hacen un corralito en Hong Kong y responden 4 gatos, pero uno se folla a un cubo de lefa y ya tenemos 70 páginas.



Lo mejor del hilo.


----------



## damnit (8 Oct 2019)

Acabas de verte un capítulo de 'Scrubs' pero eso no te convierte en médico, puto mentiroso.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (8 Oct 2019)

Picoleto muerto, abono pa mi huerto.


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Nadie puede con Madre Natura. NADIE.

Podeis haceros las pajas mentales que querais en el Atico, pero quien a Madre escupe en la cara le cae.

Vais de celibes y mgtow o como se escriba, pero la Nuncafollina os causa estragos.


Y sabeis que? EL MUNDO YA OS CONOCE. YA SABEN QUIENES SOIS. HACEN ANUNCIOS CON VOSOTROS COMIENDO DORITOS Y CAYENDO EN EL BUJARRISMO.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (8 Oct 2019)

importándome todo una mierda y observando este subforo con palomitas y dudas , pregunto: 
¿como puedes poner todo esto puesto anteriormente citado, cuando tu has puesto fotos en el momento sexual con personas desconocidas tanto aquí como en otras webs, ademas de conversaciones privadas ?
Eh, que es un comentario, sin mas. Cada uno que haga lo que quiera
Disfruten de este martes


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (8 Oct 2019)

Eh , que cada uno haga lo que quiera en su vida mientras respete lo vigente! por lo demas , alla cada uno con su vida.


----------



## visaman (8 Oct 2019)

se descubre que la susodicha forera es un multinick de DODORIA


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> No eh, hay muchos padres que publican las fotos de sus hijos en abierto en Facebook, en Instagram....y las puede ver todo quisque.
> Buscas fotos de niños en instagram y te salen millones, hijos de famosos y de no famosos.



¿Y este es el caso?


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

66 páginas y todavía no ha salido la puta de dentro del pastel....


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (8 Oct 2019)

@Doc Smoking ambos los dos tenemos puntos de vista existenciales bastante divergentes, siendo la suya una tendencia marcadamente hacia las izquierdas y, permítame esta licencia retórica, a una cierta decadencia estética anunciadora de algo que queda por determinar si tiene sustento real o es simple lolaína escandalizante al 99% de pureza. Sin embargo veo que mantiene un código de honor y eso, entre hombres, es fundamental más allá de cualquier disputa o diferencia de enfoque ante la vida y sus tortuosas sendas.
Me he reído a mandíbula batiente leyéndole en varias ocasiones, y también he estado al borde de soltar la maskada en otras, pero créame que me gustaría estrecharle la mano y tomarme una cerveza con husteck.


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

AHORA LA DEFIENDES DESPUÉS DE HABERLA TIRADO A LOS PIES DE LOS CABALLOS? DE HABERLA METIDO LA CABEZA EN LA PICADORA?

VETE A TOMAR POR EL PUTO CULO, FRAUDE DE LOS COJONES.

NIÑATO CON CANAS

ME CAGO EN DIOS


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

¿¿¿Yo la ataco???? tanta droga y tantas putas de 300€ con trenzas rosas te afectan al cerebro......

No soy yo la que va haciendo pública su vida privada para "alardear" de su demigrante vida.....


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

claro que lo entiendo, te repito que no soy yo el que va drogado todo el dia escuchando mierda de musica.... ya sé que era puta. LO QUE NO PUEDES PRETENDER ES VENIR AL FORO A HACER PUBLICA TU MIERDA DE VIDA PRIVADA y pretender que no tenga repercusión....


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

Tu mierda de vida consiste en follarte a putas, meterte coca, escuchar mierda de musica antisistema, tener el cerebro podrido y tirarle la caña a foreras de 20 años pq a tus 40 estás estampado contra el muro. Véte a saber como debes de ser físicamente..... derroición pura . Seguro que no has pisado un gym en tu vida.


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

A mi me hablas de comportamiento deleznable?

Usas a esta niñata que "podría ser tu hija" para recibir un puñado de thanks apestosos? Creas una tormenta de mierda que ha dejado jodidos emocionalmente a un buen puñado de personas para conseguir un poco de autoestimita?

ME CAGO EN SAN DIOS

Yo soy un hijodeputa rastrero cuando me tocan los cojones, tú lo traes de serie.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> , te repito que no soy yo el que va drogado


----------



## josemanuelb (8 Oct 2019)

Doc pase de gente indeseable, sabemos que este pozo de mierda está plagado de ninis, biliosos, chiflados, niños rata, nuncafollistas, pobres como ratas, etc. Aquí solo sirve para tener una conversación con cierta cultura, saber estar, experiencias y buen curro 1/10. Haga lo que le salga de los cojones, genere cash, páselo bien, disfrute, folle, etc y que exploten de rabia y frustración por no poder hacer lo mismo, aquí la mayoría de gente es como darle jamón de bellota a los asnos, son entes derroidos que como no tienen nada intentan fastidiar a los que sí lo tienen. A disfrutar y que se jodan.


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


>






Jajajajajja!!!!

Pero que locos estais.


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Ahora hay que saber quien es Amy Wong 2.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

¿Has tenido que empujar muchos carritos?


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Lo de empujacarritos no es para Doc. Todavia. Igual ha dejado preñado al forero.


Ahora que pienso, tanta escatologia del Doc puede venir de tanta mierda que tiene que limpiar. Mierda literal.


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Pero que edad tienes??????

QUE EDAD TIENES?????


Todos los medicos acabais tarados, eso es cierto.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

La carrera no se, pero el ojete lo tienes que tener bastante dilatado , si


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo de empujacarritos no es para Doc. Todavia. Igual ha dejado preñado al forero.
> 
> 
> Ahora que pienso, tanta escatologia del Doc puede venir de tanta mierda que tiene que limpiar. Mierda literal.



Solo hay que ver el video denigrante que subió con la de las trenzas rosas ( "la" o "el", pq las trenzas para mi que era un tranny ) , la habitación parecía un plató de la película SAW.....


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Si eres medico te va a tirar los trastos hasta Aldono.

De hecho cabe la posibilidad de que a quien te follaras fuera él.


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Markkus es ahora Marikkus, despues de la operacion. 

Que rugan las tetas por las rotondas!!!


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

Me voy de este hilo infecto, no quiero perder mi inocencia de pizpi


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

Me meo en tu sueldo con el ROI de mi negocio.

Puestos a sacarnos las pollas...


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Si eres medico te va a tirar los trastos hasta *Aldono.*
> 
> De hecho cabe la posibilidad de que a quien te follaras fuera él.



A mi me los tiró. Me dió su whatsapp a la primera de cambio


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Bueno, pues tendremos que follar también, no? En vez de escribir tonterias, que me leo.

Follaremos y lo colgaremos aqui también.

Saludos a la GC. Gordas valen.


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

Aaaamigo.

No vale cambiar el guión a la mitad de la película.


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A mi me los tiró. Me dió su whatsapp a la primera de cambio




Pero es que Aldono puedes ser tú mismo.


Jajajajaja!!!! Carbron eres.


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Pero yo a ti que te he dicho????

Bastante tienes con tu trabajo. Envidia ninguna.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero es que Aldono puedes ser tú mismo.
> 
> 
> Jajajajaja!!!! Carbron eres.



Ya te digo yo que no. No es mi estilo Además aldono tiene por lo menos 50 palos, yo tengo 29  Él es un "hombre", yo una mujer.

Si yo fuese él no pondría fotos mias...


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

MEJOR, céntrate en consumir droga y en las furcias, que seguro TE IRÁ DE 10....


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Tu tienes mas rabo que Aldono. 


En fin. ciao, voy a follar.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

Solo se odia usted a sí mismo Doctor Muerte


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que no. No es mi estilo Además aldono tiene por lo menos 50 palos, yo tengo 29  Él es un "hombre", yo una mujer.
> 
> Si yo fuese él no pondría fotos mias...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164728



Ese es Adolno? Me voy a lavar los HOJOS con aguarrás


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

Ahora llega la segunda parte, cuando Doc cacas y CNBetilla se atacan el uno al otro, que os follen. Voy a himbocar a Frenadoll para que ponga orden aquí.


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Uyyyy, cuantos años tienes, 17 ?, puto maricon de mierda, que cojones haces con el pelo pintado de azul ?, ojala te encuentren en el metro tres menas homofobos, ves que rapido te cambian el color de pelo, so SUBNORMAL, aqui metiendose con la peña, ahora te preguntaras que por que cojones te ataco si no te conozco, bueno, pues es facil, si hay foreros que en su momento me defendieron, cuando les toque tratar con teenagers subnormalitos con la cara llenda de acne hasta arriba de roacutan, yo hare lo mismo, e ya, si es que eres tonto, y lo sabes, pero tonto con ganas, te lo digo enserio, por eso tuviste que dejar la eso a los 14, a la charo pelofrito carachurro de tu madre le daba amargura follarse a tantos Manolos para luego comprarte libros que ni utilizarias.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Es que es eso, con la de moras guapísimas perdidas que hay con mustafa feos de cojones, y follan como conejos, amos, no me jodas, es que hablan sin saber nada, y si, cásate con una mora decente, no con una mora puta que ya haya tenido tres novios.







OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> A ver si tienes huevos de decirle eso a un moro a la cara, mira, te iba a decir como acabarías pero mejor me lo reservo que sino me banean.
> 
> Tiene cojones el asunto, con esas manos de jornalero salta vallas que tienen los moromenas te crees que un funcivago sudoroso que teclea en su teclado del carrefour podría convertirlos en abono para su huerto ?, bueno no pasa nada, allá usted con sus fantasías.





OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Comer pollas ?, no , creo que no soy tu mujer, creo ehh, no me hagas mucho caso que por la descripción que acabas de dar puede que si lo sea.
> 
> Si, doblar el lomo, trabajar duro para llegar arriba, por ?, tu siempre has estado abajo verdad ?, bueno no pasa nada, poco a poco, eso si, recoge tu dignidad que te la estoy pisando.






OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Puajajajajajajajajajaja, un par de brochetas de carne, puajajajaj, es que es eso primazo, todos los putos foreros cuando comen alguna mierda se ponen a echarle fotos, es que de verdad parecen pobres, como si nunca comiesen.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A ver , creo que no hace falta ser muy listo/a para saber que otralefada , alias @OtraEmpecinada es esta :
> 
> *http://www.pasion.com/contactos-mujeres/teen-espanola-domicilio-hotel-534773530.htm - Buscar con Google*
> 
> ...



y los pelos del chirri rizados marrónida dándole por culo con el minichorizo peludo el yonqui de doc cuadra cuadra. él dijo que había quedado con una furcia que trabajaba en un bar restaurantr,la empepinada dice que trabaja en un bar, los videos en un piso patera sucio y derroido que subió el yonqui de una fulana marrónida petada por el kakas con cero gusto anal cuadra,tiene mucha pinta de ser ellos...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> [
> 
> Ganas tengo de ver a la señorita, ese pelo rosa, esa cara, ese tipazo... no me lo quiero perder.



yo lo tengo me lo descargué.. mas que nada porque doc me amenazo de muerte desde sus multis y me acoso sexualmente de violación drones cuchillos etc..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Diablo dijo:


> Pero esta no es la que decía que tenía un restaurante?



la misma, la del pelo rosa invitada a cava alita de mosca y 235 euros por follar hasta las 5 de la madrugada , porque era colega del yonqui y se lo dejaba rebajado , ya sabemos de donde venía la camadería del floro.. y la muy puta me envidia y diciendo que soy un travelo lo que soy ES UNA MUJER GUAPA Y DECENTE Y NO UNA FURCIA BARATA COMO ELLA, HAY QUE SER BASTARDA PARA CAER TAN BAJO Y MAS CON UN YONQUI!


----------



## stonedd (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que no. No es mi estilo Además aldono tiene por lo menos 50 palos, yo tengo 29  Él es un "hombre", yo una mujer.
> 
> Si yo fuese él no pondría fotos mias...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 164728









Qué feo y pringado es aldono. Parece mentira que le hayan chupado el culo a este calvo los borregos tragandose sus inventos.


----------



## kaikus (8 Oct 2019)

El Troll mas guapo dijo:


> EMPECINADA ESTÁ INGRESADA EN EL HOSPITAL , NO PARABA DE VOMITAR CON CONVULSIONES , Y TIENE MUCHOS MORATONES EN LA CARA.
> [/QU





Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> la misma, la del pelo rosa invitada a cava alita de mosca y 235 euros por follar hasta las 5 de la madrugada , porque era colega del yonqui y se lo dejaba rebajado , ya sabemos de donde venía la camadería del floro.. y la muy puta me envidia y diciendo que soy un travelo lo que soy ES UNA MUJER GUAPA Y DECENTE Y NO UNA FURCIA BARATA COMO ELLA, HAY QUE SER BASTARDA PARA CAER TAN BAJO Y MAS CON UN YONQUI!



El anuncio de la bereber de pelo rosa,ya no esta activo,verdad?,SERA OTRO INDICIO...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Podéis parar ya de atizar a esta pobre mujer? Ya está llorando, ya se siente humillada. Hay necesidad de continuar el linchamiento?



SOIS TODOS LA MISMA MIERDA DE CHUSMI PANDI ACOSADORA CRIMINAL DEFINIDA POR UN JUEZ DE GUARDIA COMO BANDA CRIMINAL ORGANIZADA, LEYÓ POR ENCIMA LO QUE ME HABIAIS HECHO ...OS RECUERDO EL ACOSO DE MUERTE Y VIOLACIÓN QUE RECIBI EL 1 DE SEPTIEMBRE Y QUE ESTÁ SIENDO INVESTIGADO. YO SI QUE OS VOY A HUNDIR ESTA LA CIBERNÉTICA AL ACECHO.…..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> El anuncio de la bereber de pelo rosa,ya no esta activo,verdad?,SERA OTRO INDICIO...



YO LO TENGO.. SE RECUPERAR DATOS..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

ES LO QUE TIENE ACOSTARSE POR 235 EUROS ALITA DE MOSCA CAVA CON UN YONQUI CRIMINAL COMO TU . ESTÁ VOMITANDO EL PRECIO DE SU SUCIA ALMA Y TU SUCIEDAD Y CUCHITRIL ,PERO OIGA ES LO QUE HAY SI ERES PUTA SABES A LO QUE TE EXPONES.. GAJES DEL OFICIO...


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

Eh doctorcito, aquí el que la ha tirado a la máquina de picar carne HA SIDO USTED.

LA HA USADO CUAL GANADO PARA GANAR AUTOESTIMITA EN UN FORO DE MIERDA

Y AHORA VA DE AMIGUITO PREOCUPADO

REDENCION A TRAVES DEL DOLOR


----------



## Lisbon (8 Oct 2019)

Y la fuiste a visitar?.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pero a ti se te va. Se os va a todos joder.
> 
> Este hilo roza ya la conducta delictiva. En serio, parad.



CUANDO ME AMENAZÁSTEIS EL 1 SEPTIEMBRE CON VIOLARME Y MATARME NO ERA DELICTIVO NO ? PEDAZO DE BASTARDO HIJO DE MIL PUTAS, QUE VAS A ACABAR LLENO DE AGUJEROS, TUS PUTOS MUERTOS EN CAL VIVA CRIMINAL, OS ESTÁ BIEN LO QUE OS PASA Y MAS QUE OS VAN A VENIR, TENÉIS MUCHOS FRENTES ABIERTOS, VIOLADOR Y CRIMINAL DERROIDO.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues gracias por la lección de humanidad.
> 
> Ahora te voy a dar yo otra; estás ganandote una investigación criminal. Y arrastrando a @calopez contigo. Continúa haciendo el gilipollas.



YA VAN VARIOS ACOSOS A FOREOS ESPERO QUE ACABEN CONTIGO ANTES DE ENTRAR AL TRUYO, PORQUE DENTRO HAY AMISTADES QUE NO TE VAN A DEJAR FINO, CRIMINAL CONTROLADO DESDE EL 1 DE SEPTIMBRE.. TIC TAC..


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

Reacción imprevisible JAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJA

JAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJJAJA

Perdón por la risa histérica, pero es que esto es la risión.

Cuelga una historia en la que se las da de alfa paco de mierda por follarse a una veinteañera MUSULMANA en un FORO PETADO DE MISÓGINOS DE DERECHAS ISLAMÓFOBOS Y GENTE DE MALVIVIR VIRTUAL, y dice que es imprevisible???

JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAJ

JAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (8 Oct 2019)

@*Intuitiva-Delatadora A ti te voy a meter semejante cantidad de navajazos en esa barriga flácida y descolgada que tienes, petada de antidepresivos y benzos, que tu vientre quedará hecho un ripio de jirones de carne empapados en sangre y mierda... Y me haré un buen pajote en tus vísceras desparramadas por el suelo de tu chabolo, putarronaza de coño pescadero y pellejudo, jajaja! Hasta te sacaré un ojo con una cuchara y te cagaré un buen zurullo en tu cuenca ocular ensangrentada! xDDDDD*


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> A el le da igual todo lo que descubran de el, a mi no, yo quiero conservar mi privacidad, es mi derecho.



SIENDO FULANA POCA PRIVACIDAD TIENES Y LO SABES, TE DEBEN CONOCER YA HASTA LA FAMILIA DEL PERRO.. ES LO QUE TIENE DAR SERVICIOS "PÚBICOS"...


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

Su reacción es la misma que tuvo la derroida en infinidad de veces porque los dos estan como unas maracas. Empiezo a prejuntarme si no serán multis y tu un cabronazo mentiroso.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

Benito Camelo dijo:


> Follarse a UNO es follarse a medio foro? por qué siempre decís eso? es que tienes la neurona justa para no cagarte encima hijo



A UNO dice.... que inocente eres.... amiga pacodemier como lo llevas con el pollafina? debe de ser frustrante...encima pesando 90kg, aunque en tu caso serán "90kg de amor y locura máxima".... pobre chaval....


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> CUANDO ME AMENAZÁSTEIS EL 1 SEPTIEMBRE* CON VIOLARME * Y MATARME NO ERA DELICTIVO NO ? PEDAZO DE BASTARDO HIJO DE MIL PUTAS, QUE VAS A ACABAR LLENO DE AGUJEROS, TUS PUTOS MUERTOS EN CAL VIVA CRIMINAL, OS ESTÁ BIEN LO QUE OS PASA Y MAS QUE OS VAN A VENIR, TENÉIS MUCHOS FRENTES ABIERTOS, VIOLADOR Y CRIMINAL DERROIDO.



¿a ti te quisieron violar?? joder si que hay hambruna...


----------



## NCB (8 Oct 2019)

Y POR QUÉ NO LE PIDES PERDÓN TU, HIJO DE PUTA?

QUE LA HAS USADO COMO SI FUERA GANADO?

LA HAS ENGAÑADO PARA QUE VINIERA AQUÍ A SER TU COMPAÑERA DE JUEGOS CUANDO SÓLO PODÍA SER CARNE PARA LA TRITURADORA?

QUIEN ES EL HOMBRE Y QUIEN ES LA RATA?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> ¿a ti te quisieron violar?? joder si que hay hambruna...



LITERAL Y MATARME .PORQUE CREES QUE TENGO TODOS LOS NICKS QUE ESTUVIERON IMPLICADOS EN EL AJO, DENUNCIADOS EN UN JUZGADO? ES LO QUE TIENE ESTAR BUENA Y TENER UN PAR DE OVARIOS , A MI NO ME ACOJONA NI DIOS Y ME FOLLA QUIEN YO QUIERO. SI QUIERES TE DOY HASTA SUS TELEFONOS QUE ME LOS HAN PASADO EXTRA OFICIALMENTE ILEGALMENTE PERO LOS TENGO.. QUIERES SER VIOLADA Y FOLLARTE A UNA BANDA CRIMINAL YONQUI ORGANIZADA, CON PROSTITUCIÓN DROGAS Y ARMAS POR MEDIO ?


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> LITERAL Y MATARME .PORQUE CREES QUE TENGO TODOS LOS NICKS QUE ESTUVIERON IMPLICADOS EN EL AJO, DENUNCIADOS EN UN JUZGADO? ES LO QUE TIENE ESTAR BUENA Y TENER UN PAR DE OVARIOS , A MI NO ME ACOJONA NI DIOS Y ME FOLLA QUIEN YO QUIERO. SI QUIERES TE DOY HASTA SUS TELEFONOS QUE ME LOS HAN PASADO EXTRA OFICIALMENTE ILEGALMENTE PERO LOS TENGO.. QUIERES SER VIOLADA Y FOLLARTE A UNA BANDA CRIMINAL YONQUI ORGANIZADA, CON PROSTITUCIÓN DROGAS Y ARMAS POR MEDIO ?



 madre mia como está el patio no habrá por casualidad algún forero que se llama THEO y es pederasta??


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para saludar a los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad.
> 
> En este hilo, el que mas ha sido derroyido es desesperanzado que sigue sin follar. Para los señores agentes, subio un video a youtube amenazando y dando muestras de su locura.
> 
> ...



MULTIS DE DOC NBC FROMHELL PITERWASS, ELCERDOVIOLON, ELPVTO ADRELNO, MOSTACHO Y UN SINFÍN MÁS..EN UNAS LA DEFIENDE Y EN OTRAS LA ATACA Y LA MORA MIERDA QUE NO SE EMPIPA ES LO QUE TIENE TENER CI MENOR A 20 Y SER YONQUI.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

TENGO TODAS TUS MULTIS DENUNCIADAS, MIRA POR DONDE HAS DADO CON UNA PROFESIONAL DE LA PSIQUIATRÍA , YO TE RECETO 500 MG DE Rivotril Y OTROS DE Saphris Y TE DEJO LISTO EN CERO COMA, AUNQUE PREFERIRIA HACERLO CON METAL. ES MAS ORGASMICO Y PLACENTERO PARA QUIEN LO IMPONE OSEA LA MOI , NO SABES EN EL CHARCO QUE TE HAS METIDO CRIMINAL VIOLADOR..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> madre mia como está el patio no habrá por casualidad algún forero que se llama THEO y es pederasta??



SIII ES ESTE : MICHAELNIGHT2000, POLITIK0N ANDAYQUEYATEVALE, BORDERLINE, PERO TAMBIÉN ESTA SU GRUPO.. SI QUIERES TE LOS DIGO..


----------



## OYeah (8 Oct 2019)

Joder, esto se ha puesto de un lumpen que ni yo en mis tiempos en la calle.


Me largo cagando leches. Esto parece forocochero.


(Calopez vende el foro antes de la siguiente crisis. La cuenta me juego.)


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

kennedy93 dijo:


> Pero cuenta de una puta vez que te ha hecho para que se te VAYA LA PUTA OLLA TANTO.
> 
> Porque estás quedando como un puto niñato resentido.
> 
> Imagino que podrás contar en qué te ha faltado el respeto. Que según tú no tiene nada que ver con que se haya follado al otro y a tí no.



SI ES EL MISMO CON MULTICUENTAS ATACÁNDOLA Y DEFENDIÉNDOLA Y LA LOCA NI SE EMPIPA , ALGO LE HABRA DICHO Y AHORA SUELTA TODA LA MIERDA QUE LE HIZO , POR 235 EUROS ALITA DE MOSCA Y CAVA, SER PUTA ES LO QUE TIENE FOLLARSE LA PURRIA MAS VOMITIVAS DE ENCIMA DEL PLANETA, QUE SE JODA POR MALDITA Y GUARRA BARATA. Y EL IDEM POR IRSE CON SU SEMEJANTE..


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

La empecinada es otra joyita y entre los tres forman un trio deshechable.


----------



## Peter Sellers (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> ¿a ti te quisieron violar?? joder si que hay hambruna...


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

Pues yo creo que los tres son el "Celador Loco" o el Doctor Cacas


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

Por cierto, a ver si nos pueden avisar del hospital en el que trabaja este energúmeno para no ponernos malitos cerca


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


>



TU NO TE IBAS MARICON ?     
20 Jul 2019
Peter Sellers dijo:
Yo de aquí no espero nada, algún día me iré, espero que no me echen como en el último.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Por cierto, a ver si nos pueden avisar del hospital en el que trabaja este energúmeno para no ponernos malitos cerca



SE HA ENVIADO UN COMUNICADO A SANIDAD DE LO QUE HACE ESTE LOCO POR REDES , PUEDE QUE LE DEN DE BAJA.. TIC TAC TODO LLEGAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Bigotesescandinavos dijo:


> YO NO ME FOLLADO A NADIE



PERO SI SOIS TODOS MULTIS DE LOS OTROS EMPEPINADA DOC MIERDA SOIS EL MISMO LOS TRES


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Pues no es eso precisamente lo que se cuenta de ti bonita ....que nos estáis dejando a las demás mujeres por el suelo con vuestras imprudencias. Podeis hacer lo que queráis con vuestra vida privada pero no creo que sea necesario exponerlo públicamente.



TU ERES UN TIO


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Por cierto, a ver si nos pueden avisar del hospital en el que trabaja este energúmeno para no ponernos malitos cerca



Des de luego...no sales viva


----------



## Ibis (8 Oct 2019)

Ya sabía yo q esto tenía q ser mentira pero aun así creo q hay daños colaterales


----------



## Ele_SD (8 Oct 2019)

quién es esa puta?


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

Ele_SD dijo:


> quién es esa puta?



especifica


----------



## chiquitochanchullo (8 Oct 2019)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Hay fotos en el hilo?



No seas tan curiosilla


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Ya sabía yo q esto tenía q ser mentira pero aun así creo q hay daños colaterales



Los daños colaterales somos nosotros que estamos perdiendo el tiempo leyendo to chorradas, que ni las telenovelas esas turcas como "Kara Seta "


----------



## Ibis (8 Oct 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Los daños colaterales somos nosotros que estamos perdiendo el tiempo leyendo to chorradas, que ni las telenovelas esas turcas como "Kara Seta "



Pos si, eso me recuerda q no he visto ni una y por ahí dicen q están entretenidas... Mira por donde...


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (8 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Pos si, eso me recuerda q no he visto ni una y por ahí dicen q están entretenidas... Mira por donde...



no que va, es mejor el foro, esto es mucho más sórdido


----------



## Ibis (8 Oct 2019)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> no que va, es mejor el foro, esto es mucho más sórdido




Yo creo esto no da más de sí... Debería venir alguna ex del pasado o algo así, en las novelas siempre pasa y les da vidilla unos cuantos capítulos, sin pasarnos q luego cansa.


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 Oct 2019)

Pero vamos a ver. AQUI NO HAY MUJERES. SOLO LOS MISMOS FRIKIS NUNCAFOLLISTAS. 

SI UNA MUJER ENTRA AQUI O ESTA GORDA O ESTA LOCA. 

NO HAY MUJERES QUE ESTEN FOLLABLES EN ESTE FORO.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (8 Oct 2019)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. AQUI NO HAY MUJERES. SOLO LOS MISMOS FRIKIS NUNCAFOLLISTAS.



Y multicuentas del Doc.

Por cierto, tú escribes en mayúsculas como él


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. AQUI NO HAY MUJERES. SOLO LOS MISMOS FRIKIS NUNCAFOLLISTAS.
> 
> SI UNA MUJER ENTRA AQUI O ESTA GORDA O ESTA LOCA.
> 
> NO HAY MUJERES QUE ESTEN FOLLABLES EN ESTE FORO.



TUS PUTOS MUERTOS Y TU ORCO ADN, YO SOY MUJER NO CUMPLO NADA DE LO QUE DICES.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Y multicuentas del Doc.
> 
> Por cierto, tú escribes en mayúsculas como él



y como @Intuitiva-Delatadora .... No se Rick....


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> y como @Intuitiva-Delatadora .... No se Rick....



PERO PEDAZO MARICON COMO VA A SER EL YONQUI ESE YO SI LO TENGO DENUNCIADO ME DENUNCIARÍA YO MISMA? DEJA LA COCA PEDERASTA DJTHEO..


----------



## Clarx (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> TUS PUTOS MUERTOS Y TU ORCO ADN, YO SOY MUJER NO CUMPLO NADA DE LO QUE DICES.



Tú eres más hombre que Segismunda y calopez sumados, subnormal. Que estuve contigo en Forochicas y Foroparalelo un año y hasta pusiste fotos.

Ábrete nuevo multi y cambia diametral de estilo. A ser posible que ese estilo se parezca un poco al de las mujeres. Es decir, tontita, lenta, empatía cero, soberbia máxima, intento constante de estafa y AW al máximo. Si pones fotos de pollas mientras no se ponen en ningún foro de tías, dices que jamás has entrado ni entrarás a redes sociales (donde tienes cientos de pollas lanzándose), y te lanzas a los importantes del foro aunque sean orcos, ya lo clavas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Clarx dijo:


> Tú eres más hombre que Segismunda y calopez sumados, subnormal. Que estuve contigo en Forochicas y Foroparalelo un año y hasta pusiste fotos.
> 
> Ábrete nuevo multi y cambia diametral de estilo. A ser posible que ese estilo se parezca un poco al de las mujeres. Es decir, tontita, lenta, empatía cero, soberbia máxima, intento constante de estafa y AW al máximo.



nunca he estado en fc si en fp donde delaté al pederasta djtheo te es muy familiar verdad borderliner? jijij soy mujer si quieres te envío prueba


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

si lo quieres más explícito sin problema te lo subo... troll con cuenta de ayer derroido en 3, 2 1..


----------



## kaikus (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> MULTIS DE DOC NBC FROMHELL PITERWASS, ELCERDOVIOLON, ELPVTO ADRELNO, MOSTACHO Y UN SINFÍN MÁS..EN UNAS LA DEFIENDE Y EN OTRAS LA ATACA Y LA MORA MIERDA QUE NO SE EMPIPA ES LO QUE TIENE TENER CI MENOR A 20 Y SER YONQUI.



 En el bat-zulo de Doc,hay mas multis empadronados,*que en un piso de pakis...*


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> En el bat-zulo de Doc,hay mas multis empadronados,*que en un piso de pakis...*



ya te digo


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> TUS PUTOS MUERTOS Y TU ORCO ADN, YO SOY MUJER NO CUMPLO NADA DE LO QUE DICES.



Tu eres un TROLL DORITERO CON RABO y NUNCAFOLLISTA.

Es patetico que te hagas pasar por MUJER LOCA. Todos sabemos que tienes RABO.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Oct 2019)

No sabes a quién te puedes encontrar detrás de un perfil de un foro. Hay gente que viene aquí a jugar simplemente, y detrás de un rol de esquizofrénico puede haber un tío de puta madre.

Si no tenemos que tomar en serio todas las putas chorradas, insultos y anormalidades que se lanzan vía general y personal , estaríamos en Sucesos


----------



## kaikus (8 Oct 2019)

Creo que lo que le ha dolido,ha sido descubrir que cortejaba,a una puti..a y no a una casta chortina marroqui...


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Creo que lo que le ha dolido,ha sido descubrir que cortejaba,a una puti..a y no a una casta chortina marroqui...



Le pagafanteaba a una mora y luego dice que es de derechas :meparto :meparto :meparto


----------



## kaikus (8 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Le pagafanteaba a una mora y luego dice que es de derechas :meparto :meparto :meparto



Es un Podemita Rebotado y Anal-escocido...


----------



## Muttley (8 Oct 2019)

Entro para decir que siendo conocedor en primera persona de algún affair clásico en este foro y en algunos otros foros, los eventos según como se describen en general tienen cierto parecido a lo expuesto pero la idea de los hechos que permanece en la memoria común peca en muchísimas inexactitudes.
Lo que ha pasado, lo que los protagonistas se imaginan que ha pasado, lo que cuentan ( que no es todo!) y lo que dan a entender en el foro, lo que entienden los curiosos, los que toman partido de uno y otro lado con argumentos apasionados, los que tienen cuentas que saldar con unos y otros y los rumores y correveydiles que se generan por privado y hacen creer a alguno que tiene información privilegiada dan el suficiente color al serial para ser seguido.
Y si además alguno de los protagonistas suelta carnaza como si no hubiera mañana...pues todo lo anterior se eleva a la máxima potencia.
Esto sólo como aviso general a navegantes.
Hala! a seguir disfrutando del espectáculo.


----------



## kaikus (8 Oct 2019)

Muttley dijo:


> Entro para decir que siendo conocedor en primera persona de algún affair clásico en este foro y en algunos otros foros, los eventos según como se describen en general tienen cierto parecido a lo expuesto pero la idea de los hechos que permanece en la memoria común peca en muchísimas inexactitudes.
> Lo que ha pasado, lo que los protagonistas se imaginan que ha pasado, lo que cuentan ( que no es todo!) y lo que dan a entender en el foro, lo que entienden los curiosos, los que toman partido de uno y otro lado con argumentos apasionados, los que tienen cuentas que saldar con unos y otros y los rumores y correveydiles que se generan por privado y hacen creer a alguno que tiene información privilegiada dan el suficiente color al serial para ser seguido.
> Y si además alguno de los protagonistas suelta carnaza como si no hubiera mañana...pues todo lo anterior se eleva a la máxima potencia.
> Esto sólo como aviso general a navegantes.
> Hala! a seguir disfrutando del espectáculo.



Y que tiene de malo???,son cosas de la vida...espectaculo a golpe de click...


----------



## Muttley (8 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Y que tiene de malo???,son cosas de la vida...espectaculo a golpe de click...



Absolutamente nada.


----------



## Benito Camelo (8 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> A UNO dice.... que inocente eres.... amiga pacodemier como lo llevas con el pollafina? debe de ser frustrante...encima pesando 90kg, aunque en tu caso serán "90kg de amor y locura máxima".... pobre chaval....



Te confundes de forero, insisto.


----------



## J-Z (8 Oct 2019)

el trolleo es de 0, solo estuvo interesante el hilo en mi participación de ayer, todo lo demás paja anodina hahaha


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Quieres la prueba yo te la mando sin problemas, no voy a abandonar Nada ,porque no soy yo la que se tiene que esconder, no soy ni un puto facha criminal, ni una fulana que hay en este foro


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> ¿Que te pasa muerde almohadas?, ¿Te aprietan las medias?.



Para muerde almohadas tu y ahora lo Voy a demostrar maricón


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Oct 2019)

Joder no me dejéis así con el culebrón..dónde está la demostración delatora?


----------



## Leer (8 Oct 2019)

No.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

para quien dice que soy tío tomad un poco de mi coño y de mi sangre a ver si asi os hacéis una infusión y reventáis mi sangre mata a la chusma.. asi que ya sabéis como vais a morir.. tragad abrid grandeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> para quien dice que soy tío tomad un poco de mi coño y de mi sangre a ver si asi os hacéis una infusión y reventáis mi sangre mata a la chusma.. asi que ya sabéis como vais a morir.. tragad abrid grandeeeeeeeeeeee



No engañas a nadie, eso es una almohadilla de esas que hay en los recipientes de carne del Mercadona...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No engañas a nadie, eso es una almohadilla de esas que hay en los recipientes de carne del Mercadona...



TE LA ABRO ENTERA CON FECHA VALE? AVRID JRANDE Y TRAGAD...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No engañas a nadie, eso es una almohadilla de esas que hay en los recipientes de carne del Mercadona...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

DISFRUTAD MARICONESSSSSSSSSSSS! AHORA A VER QUE DECIS YA NO HAY DUDA NO? QUE OS APROVECHEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


>



Muero


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


>



Sin cartelito en la foto y la compresa al lado de tu coño ensangrentado, no se lo cree ni Dios... Pues no hay fotos de estas en internet para los parafílicos de la menstruación.


----------



## Euro1 (8 Oct 2019)

Lo tuyo es como las mamarrachadas el ático. Foto de tu mano con papel o frente a la pantalla se tarda 2 minutos. Capturas de 40 tiarronas entrándole a un negro o a un alfa en badoo, se tarda 5 minutos en hacerlo y 2 horas en tenerlo. Foto de la mano de Segismunda tampoco. Foto de los viajes de cesard a Ucrania tampoco. 

Si jamás hemos visto nada de eso a lo largo de los años es porque jamás lo veremos. Aquí el forero que está bueno lo ha demostrado de 10 maneras diferentes y la forera sin rabo lo mismo.

La verdad la sabe todo el mundo. Otra cosa es el invento majadero que pretendéis componer unos y otros.


----------



## Ibis (8 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Muero



Se la podía haber cambiado antes, entre nos


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Se la podía haber cambiado antes, entre nos



Si, da asco a tope, pero me ha hecho gracia la reacción


----------



## 16 Temmuz (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


>



¿Tienes 80 años?


----------



## Petruska (8 Oct 2019)

Respeto tenemos,

pero cojones, tengan usted también respeto por los demás, que haberse licenciado en Medicina no les convierte a ustedes en dioses del Olimpo, un poco más de humildad y respeto por los demás, que aquí todos hemos estudiado.

Usted nos ha dedicado a las foreras que en este hilo hemos escrito palabros muy feos como gordas, feas, hembidiosas…...no señor mío, aquí ninguna somos feas ni gordas ni hembidiosas de la señorita Empecinada, lo que yo en concreto le he recomendado es que se forme y se refine un poco POR SU BIEN, porque tiene un lenguaje tabernario de Manolo que tira de espaldas.

Saludos a usted y a su empecinada.

TALUEC


----------



## quijotin (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


>




Mmm...eso está lleno de ricos nutrientes...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Muero



JIJIIJIJJI A ESTOS LES SALTA LA BILIS HOY, JAJAJJA QUIEREN MI SANGRE , PUES QUE SE HAGAN UNA INFUSIÓN CON ELLA.. JOJO NO PARAN DE TOCAR LOS COJONES CON QUE SOY UN TIO PUES TOMA TIO , JIJIJIJ INTUITIVA CSI MANDA !


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

quijotin dijo:


> Mmm...eso está lleno de ricos nutrientes...



JAJAJAJAJAJA PUES HAY PARA 3 DIAS Más, está en pleno apogeo chupa y traga.. jajjaja me meo literal de la risa, jijijijij


----------



## Gominolo astuto (8 Oct 2019)

Llo creo qe lo hinportante es frenal a la hultraderecha


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Sin cartelito en la foto y la compresa al lado de tu coño ensangrentado, no se lo cree ni Dios... Pues no hay fotos de estas en internet para los parafílicos de la menstruación.



1 mi coño no lo pongo , que eso ya sería sexual y es lo que buscáis. 2 mi sangre es pura aria republicana con cojones internos llámese ovarios, 3 te invito a buscar esa imagen a ver si esta por la nube internet , 4 espero que os nutra que aquí solo habéis maricas,, jijij de nadaaa mal pensados ahora os jodéis y os hacéis la pajilla con la bilis que os sale a gorgotones..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Jajajaja te veo picadísimo eh maricon hazte una infusión con ella, va que va bien cargada de sangre pura aria republicana.. jijij te preño el culo AVRE JRANDE Y TRAGA PRÉÑESE EL CULITO Y EL PEXITO A PELO SIEMPRE A PELO!


----------



## quijotin (8 Oct 2019)

Mejor


Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> jAJAJAJAJAJA PUES HAY PARA 3 DIAS Más, está en pleno apogeo chupa y traga.. jajjaja me meo literal de la risa, jijijijij



No me lo digas dos veces, o no te hará falta ni compresa.

¡¡¡Bombazo de feromonas de hembrota en celo MANDA!!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, da asco a tope, pero me ha hecho gracia la reacción



jijiijj te cuento por privado si quieres porque está así, jijijij j me meooooooo nenaaaa


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

quijotin dijo:


> Mejor
> 
> 
> No me lo digas dos veces, o no te hará falta ni compresa.
> ...



espérate unos 5 días que yo así no hago nada es un regadío de sangre pura buena republicana aria...…...aaaii que me meoooo diosssss


----------



## Petruska (8 Oct 2019)

No sé lo que es una pompera, yo soy ingeniera industrial, y tengo diez años de experiencia de vida MÁS que usted, así que UN RESPETO, CAGUENLAHOSTIA YA, 
Pensé que el foro estaba frecuentado por gente elegante y formada y resulta que es un corral de pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Se la podía haber cambiado antes, entre nos



no me ha dado tiempo a reaccionar, tengo un problemilla que no voy a contar, solo os digo que es hemorragia..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

16 Temmuz dijo:


> ¿Tienes 80 años?



si tuviera 80 años ya no tendría menstruación puto analfaburro, se nota que no has estado nunca con una mujer, nunca follista!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> Lo tuyo es como las mamarrachadas el ático. Foto de tu mano con papel o frente a la pantalla se tarda 2 minutos. Capturas de 40 tiarronas entrándole a un negro o a un alfa en badoo, se tarda 5 minutos en hacerlo y 2 horas en tenerlo. Foto de la mano de Segismunda tampoco. Foto de los viajes de cesard a Ucrania tampoco.
> 
> Si jamás hemos visto nada de eso a lo largo de los años es porque jamás lo veremos. Aquí el forero que está bueno lo ha demostrado de 10 maneras diferentes y la forera sin rabo lo mismo.
> 
> La verdad la sabe todo el mundo. Otra cosa es el invento majadero que pretendéis componer unos y otros.



yo lo he demostrado muchas veces , mi avatar es mi ojo , mis tetas con canaliyo también es mio y la compresa de hoy también, lo que hay es mucho maricón nunca follista , que están buscando tetas y coño y no saben ya como hacerlo para no pedirlo por lo claro.. ellos querían necesitaban saber que soy mujer, par ahacerse sus fantasías y pajearse a gusto, ahora ya lo saben, lo que no se esperaban era esta respuesta, ahora que tragen compresa! jijijijiji


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

Nada va a superar el día en que la foca republicana subió una foto embutida en un vestido con el pecho depilado que se le veían hasta los puntitos, bueno, si es que era él.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (8 Oct 2019)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

que razón tiene te ha dado un buen zasca, me das asco que seas de mi gremio , y tener que ver piojosos como tu en la sanidad, sabes que mande un comunicado no? te están buscando y como den contigo adiós , dejarás de ser uno en el colegio de la medicina, hasta luego maricona barriguda, peludo con rabo corto y torcido .. que ascazo leñador!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Nada va a superar el día en que la foca republicana subió una foto embutida en un vestido con el pecho depilado que se le veían hasta los puntitos, bueno, si es que era él.



cual este? jaja que te foyen el culo maricona! atento a mi avatar.. el otro lo subi para darle un fake a el pederasta de djtheo bordeline


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Oct 2019)

Sri Gominolo maharag dijo:


> Llo creo qe lo hinportante es frenal a la hultraderecha
> Ver archivo adjunto 165107



M A R A V I L L O S O


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> cual este? jaja que te foyen el culo maricona! atento a mi avatar.. el otro lo subi para darle un fake a el pederasta de djtheo bordeline



Debes tener una galería de imágenes impresionante.


----------



## Feynman (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> no me ha dado tiempo a reaccionar, tengo un problemilla que no voy a contar, solo os digo que es hemorragia..



O eso, o eres de la cofradía del puño cerrado, lonchafinista que hace durar todo hasta que se cae a pedazos y del va a consumir su puta madre.

Yandex no encuentra la imagen de la compresa "SAW VI". Lo único que no encuentra ese buscador son las imágenes de twitter que estan ocultas, y supongo que otras cosas. El poner un cartel al lado de la compresa "August Underground" con tu nombre ayudaría. Yo personalmente te meto en los indefinidos, lo cual no te reporta ninguna ventaja ni desventaja, todo sea dicho.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Debes tener una galería de imágenes impresionante.



HOMBRE SIENDO IMAGEN DE MARCAS EMPRESAS QUE ESPERAS? LA QUE ES GUAPA ES GUAPA...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> O eso, o eres de la cofradía del puño cerrado, lonchafinista que hace durar todo hasta que se cae a pedazos y del va a consumir su puta madre.
> 
> Yandex no encuentra la imagen de la compresa "SAW VI". Lo único que no encuentra ese buscador son las imágenes de twitter que estan ocultas, y supongo que otras cosas. El poner un cartel al lado de la compresa "August Underground" con tu nombre ayudaría. Yo personalmente te meto en los indefinidos, lo cual no te reporta ninguna ventaja ni desventaja, todo sea dicho.



VAMOS A VER TONTO EL HABA, CON LA DE AÑOS QUE LLEVO MENSTRUANDO NO VOY A SABER CUANDO HAY QUE CAMBIARLA?, NI PUÑO CERRADO NI OSTIAS PROBLEMIYAS HORMONALES QUE NO VOY A CONTAR AQUI, ESO HA ASIDO HEMORRAGIA NO UNA REGLA HABITUAL.. LO PONGO Y ME DIRAN QUE NO ES MIA, EL CASO ES NO QUERER ENTENDER QUE HAY UNA MUJER CON COJONES PARA PARAR A LA CHUSMA DEL FORO. ESO ES LO QUE NO HAY TIOS EN CONDICIONES , MARICONES NUNCA FOLLISTAS SIN VIDA NI PUTA QUE SE LE ARRIME , BUSCAN Y NO ME VAN A CATAR. PUNTO


----------



## Adriano_ (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> HOMBRE SIENDO IMAGEN DE MARCAS EMPRESAS QUE ESPERAS? LA QUE ES GUAPA ES GUAPA...



Bueno esto ya es la repolla.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Bueno esto ya es la repolla.



recoño… te subo un trocito de mis contratos? venga va..


----------



## Feynman (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> VAMOS A VER TONTO EL HABA, CON LA DE AÑOS QUE LLEVO MENSTRUANDO NO VOY A SABER CUANDO HAY QUE CAMBIARLA?, NI PUÑO CERRADO NI OSTIAS PROBLEMIYAS HORMONALES QUE NO VOY A CONTAR AQUI, ESO HA ASIDO HEMORRAGIA NO UNA REGLA HABITUAL.. LO PONGO Y ME DIRAN QUE NO ES MIA, EL CASO ES NO QUERER ENTENDER QUE HAY UNA MUJER CON COJONES PARA PARAR A LA CHUSMA DEL FORO. ESO ES LO QUE NO HAY TIOS EN CONDICIONES , MARICONES NUNCA FOLLISTAS SIN VIDA NI PUTA QUE SE LE ARRIME , BUSCAN Y NO ME VAN A CATAR. PUNTO



Siendo catalana lo raro es que se rasque la butxaca. Y por su comportamiento en el foro también es normal que pensemos que se ha dejado la compresa "Martyrs" por algún motivo que desconocemos.

Si ya es por un SIDAZO hormonal, entonces que se mejore pues.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

ahora me vais a pedir el dni también? putos desgraciados ametrallables de mierda , nunca follistas derroidos por el sida las drogas y mis dosis de realidad? putos muertos en vida y en redes no sois NADA!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Oct 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Siendo catalana lo raro es que se rasque la butxaca. Y por su comportamiento en el foro también es normal que pensemos que se ha dejado la compresa "Martyrs" por algún motivo que desconocemos.
> 
> Si ya es por un SIDAZO hormonal, entonces que se mejore pues.



no es sidazo es hormonas que están alteradas , nada cosas normales de las mujeres, no hay enfermedades ni contagios de nada.. gracias pero el sida para usted..


----------



## Feynman (8 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> no es sidazo es hormonas que están alteradas , nada cosas normales de las mujeres, no hay enfermedades ni contagios de nada.. gracias pero el sida para usted..



Normal normal, no sé yo. He compartido proyecto vital con algún que otro chochete y eso nunca lo había visto. Si de verdad ha salido de sus entrañas y no bajado de la deep web debería consultar a algún médico si no lo ha hecho ya. Doc le podrá recomendar a algún especialista de coños hamijo suyo. Avre jrande.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Normal normal, no sé yo. He compartido proyecto vital con algún que otro chochete y eso nunca lo había visto. Si de verdad ha salido de sus entrañas y no bajado de la deep web debería consultar a algún médico si no lo ha hecho ya. Doc le podrá recomendar a algún especialista de coños hamijo suyo. Avre jrande.



YA TE DIGO YO QUE ES NORMALLLL , SI HACE POCO ME HICERON UNA ECO TRANSVAGINAL, EL DOC NO ME TIENE QUE MANDAR NADA SOY LICENCIADA EN MEDICINA PSIQUIÁTRICA, A EL SI LE PUEDO RECETAR RITROVIL Y LITIO , PORQUE ESTÁ PARA EL ARRASTRE TOTAL YA NO HABLEMOS DEL FÍSICO ESTA TOTALMENTE DERROIDO .. ESTOY EN BUENAS MANOS DE COLEGAS GINECÓLOGOS, Y TE ASEGURO QUE ESTOY SANISIMA .


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> YA TE DIGO YO QUE ES NORMALLLL , SI HACE POCO ME HICERON UNA ECO TRANSVAGINAL, EL DOC NO ME TIENE QUE MANDAR NADA SOY *LICENCIADA EN MEDICINA PSIQUIÁTRICA*, A EL SI LE PUEDO RECETAR RITROVIL Y LITIO , PORQUE ESTÁ PARA EL ARRASTRE TOTAL YA NO HABLEMOS DEL FÍSICO ESTA TOTALMENTE DERROIDO .. ESTOY EN BUENAS MANOS DE COLEGAS GINECÓLOGOS, Y TE ASEGURO QUE ESTOY SANISIMA .



Psiquiatra jaja jajaja jajaja... 
Todas las psiquiatras y psicólogas que conozco medicadas por sus COMPAÑERAS de oficio hasta las patas de ansiolíticos y sedantes...


----------



## Adriano_ (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> YA TE DIGO YO QUE ES NORMALLLL , SI HACE POCO ME HICERON UNA ECO TRANSVAGINAL, EL DOC NO ME TIENE QUE MANDAR NADA SOY LICENCIADA EN MEDICINA PSIQUIÁTRICA, A EL SI LE PUEDO RECETAR RITROVIL Y LITIO , PORQUE ESTÁ PARA EL ARRASTRE TOTAL YA NO HABLEMOS DEL FÍSICO ESTA TOTALMENTE DERROIDO .. ESTOY EN BUENAS MANOS DE COLEGAS GINECÓLOGOS, Y TE ASEGURO QUE ESTOY SANISIMA .



Transideriano.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> M A R A V I L L O S O



jajaj las botas no le pegan a esos atuendos... yo soy mas de corpiños como el de mi avatar , lo tengo en negro y rojo también tu gastas ? tengo mucho dark


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Psiquiatra jaja jajaja jajaja...
> Todas las psiquiatras y psicólogas que conozco medicadas por sus COMPAÑERAS de oficio hasta las patas de ansiolíticos y sedantes...



Yo no me medico ni me meto nada, solo trato al resto de sociedad , te va a sonar raro si pero soy anti quimicas , precisamente porque se lo que engloba y el negocio que hay.. eso si a ti hay que darte ritrovil y litio con un periodo mínimo de entre 5 y 10 años alternando con compuestos y ANSIOLÍTICOS DE DIFERENTES ESPECTROS... lo ideal con la chusma del foro rápido y efectivo es : UNA 9 MM CON LA RECÁMARA LLENA Y UNO POR UNO AL FRENTE Y ENMURADOS , UN GOZO OIGA! SE RECORTARÍA EN GASTOS INNECESARIOS PARA EL HERARIO PÚBLICO Y LA SOCIEDAD VIVIRÍA MAS TRANQUILA Y SIN RIESGOS DE GENTUZA LOCA AGRESIVA VIOLENTAS , QUE ESTÁIS AQUI TODOS ESPARCIDOS A LAS ÓRDENES DE VUESTOS AMOS COMO BUENOS PERROS ADOCTRINADOS LOBOTOMIZADOS QUE SOIS.. SIEMPRE LO HE DICHO Y LO DIRÉ :HAY MÁS LOCOS FUERA QUE DENTRO Y SOIS UNA BUENA REPRESENTACIÓN DE LOS MISMOS...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> YA TE DIGO YO QUE ES NORMALLLL , SI HACE POCO ME HICERON UNA ECO TRANSVAGINAL, TIENE QUE MANDAR NADA *SOY LICENCIADA EN MEDICINA PSIQUIÁTRICA*



¿Eso qué es, una nueva licenciatura que se cursa en el país de la gominola que hay en tu mente psicótica?


----------



## OYeah (9 Oct 2019)

Lo que deciamos, es el Doc mismo. Ni cartelito ni nada, un trolaco con rabaco.

Lamentapla.



j-z dijo:


> el trolleo es de 0, solo estuvo interesante el hilo en mi participación de ayer, todo lo demás paja anodina hahaha




hahaha.


Que poca gracia tienes, y que lento eres con la motillo, hostia!


----------



## josemanuelb (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> DISFRUTAD MARICONESSSSSSSSSSSS! AHORA A VER QUE DECIS YA NO HAY DUDA NO? QUE OS APROVECHEEEEEEEE


----------



## corolaria (9 Oct 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> hahaha.
> 
> 
> Que poca gracia tienes, y que lento eres con la motillo, hostia!



Si te llegan aún calientes y enteras tienes suerte.
A mí me las trae frias y todas mordidas. Y encima se come las anchoas, el hijoputa.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Eso qué es, una nueva licenciatura que se cursa en el país de la gominola que hay en tu mente psicótica?



Hazte la infusión y no dejes las benzo que deliras


----------



## End (9 Oct 2019)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. AQUI NO HAY MUJERES. SOLO LOS MISMOS FRIKIS NUNCAFOLLISTAS.
> 
> SI UNA MUJER ENTRA AQUI O ESTA GORDA O ESTA LOCA.
> 
> NO HAY MUJERES QUE ESTEN FOLLABLES EN ESTE FORO.



Hay mucha mujer con perfil bajo escribiendo con nombre de tio y expresiones de tio, te sorprenderias con lo que hay por burbuja


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> YA TE DIGO YO QUE ES NORMALLLL , SI HACE POCO ME HICERON UNA ECO TRANSVAGINAL, EL DOC NO ME TIENE QUE MANDAR NADA SOY LICENCIADA EN MEDICINA PSIQUIÁTRICA, A EL SI LE PUEDO RECETAR RITROVIL Y LITIO , PORQUE ESTÁ PARA EL ARRASTRE TOTAL YA NO HABLEMOS DEL FÍSICO ESTA TOTALMENTE DERROIDO .. ESTOY EN BUENAS MANOS DE COLEGAS GINECÓLOGOS, Y TE ASEGURO QUE ESTOY SANISIMA .




Toma ya... "Licenciada en medicina" con esas gramatica y sintaxis... En fin, asi esta el Pais. 

Espero que te mejores.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Toma ya... "Licenciada en medicina" con esas gramatica y sintaxis... En fin, asi esta el Pais.
> 
> Espero que te mejores.



Pero que cojones queréis tecnicismos? Soy poco dada a ellos soy más realista e inclusiva, Gracias pero esto tiene que seguir su curso, de ECHO es lo que debe hacer si no quiero acabar con un cancer ovárico, las hemorragias son buenas ya que limpia y arrastra todo lo que puede haber incrustado, es un medio limpiador


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Pero que cojones queréis tecnicismos? Soy poco dada a ellos soy más realista e inclusiva, Gracias pero esto tiene que seguir su curso, de HECHO es lo que debe hacer si no quiero acabar con un cancer ovárico, las hemorragias son buenas ya que limpia y arrastra todo lo que puede haber incrustado, es un medio limpiador



Desde que el hombe es hombre, cuando el veneno esta en la sangre, el sangrado ha sido purificador. Como el fuego o el dolor. Sabes que estas vivo cuando sabes que duele y sangras, sabes que tienes veneno en tu cuerpo cuando ese sangrado y ese dolor los percibes como purificadores. El dolor y el sangrado sanaran tu mal. Ten fe.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Desde que el hombe es hombre, cuando el veneno esta en la sangre, el sangrado ha sido purificador. Como el fuego o el dolor. Sabes que estas vivo cuando sabes que duele y sangras, sabes que tienes veneno en tu cuerpo cuando ese sangrado y ese dolor los percibes como purificadores. El dolor y el sangrado sanaran tu mal. Ten fe.



Resulta que las féminas sangramos 1 vez al mes biologicamente. No tengo enfermedades, solo problemas hormonales típicos del aparato reproductor. Todo en orden mi CUERPO es inteligente y hace su función


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Resulta que las *féminas** sangramos* 1 vez al mes biologicamente. No tengo enfermedades, solo problemas hormonales típicos del aparato reproductor. Todo en orden mi CUERPO es inteligente y hace su función


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


>



De que te ries travelo? Yo me Rio de tu cara y tu mente


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Resulta que las féminas sangramos 1 vez al mes biologicamente. No tengo enfermedades, solo problemas hormonales típicos del aparato reproductor. Todo en orden mi CUERPO es inteligente y hace su función




 Venga gordaco granudo acuestate ya y deja la botella


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

Men-Drug oh! dijo:


> Venga gordaco granudo acuestate ya y deja la botella



Veo que no has visto la compresa


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (9 Oct 2019)

@*Intuitiva-Delatadora

Vales menos que el aire que trompetea entre las nalgas llagadas, defecadas y temblonas de la putarrona viejuna de tu madre cuando llega de ser enculada por cincuenta senegaleses, y todavía menos que las lefadas que tu viejo, el bujarronazo pederasta, trae en sus intestinos al venir de "ponerse a mascar chicle con el culo" en el barrio chino... Eres tan miserable y furciarronaza que no tienes ovarios a darme tus datos reales porque sabes que te saco las tripas a navajazos. Además eres una putángana que se viene abajo simplemente con que le mire, porque de un cañonazo con mi puño te quiebro el cráneo y las cervicales y de una patada en las tetorras pellejonas de anciana que tienes te saco los pulmones a presión p'ol bujero del culo*
*Puta ramera tragalefas de perros y pedófila traficante de porno infantil, vuelvo a decirte que tengo ganas de asesinarte a ti y a tu puta familia carroñera. Burbuja entera seguirá descojonándose de ti al ver como te humillo y te meo encima, mientras tu pataleas y balbuceas diatribas patéticas que certifican tu indigencia mental. Soy tu Dios y lo sabes, por eso intentas llamar mi atención, pero a las hijas de mil corridas podridas y fermentadas en el chocho inmundo de tu vieja, la cual te cagó junto a un borbotón de cagalera ardiente con trozos de mierda semisólida, solo les doy patadas en la boca y cuchilladas en las tripas. Tengo muchas ganas de rajar tu carne grasienta y fláccida y verte en estertor pateando espasmódicamente en un charco de sangre y mierda, JAJAJAJJA!!!*

*PERRAPUTA DE COÑO SUPURANTE DE SIDRA, ME CHUPAS LA POLLA, TE TRAGAS MI CORRIDÓN Y TE AMORRAS A MI OJETE PARA QUE TE TRUENE UN PEDO FABALLONERO QUE TE DEJE LOS DIENTES NEGROS Y LOS PULMONES LICUADOS, PEDAZO DE FURCIARRONAZA E HIJA DE LA GRAN PUTA! ERES MI JUGUETE Y SEGUIRÉ APLASTÁNDOTE PUBLICAMENTE HASTA QUE ME ABURRA, JAJAJAJA!!! ME VOY A DIVERTIR DESPANZURRANDO A TU PUTARRÓNICA FAMILIA A CUCHILLADAS, JOJOJOJOJOJOOOOOOO, JOJOJOJOJOJOJO!!!*


----------



## Euro1 (9 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Hay mucha mujer con perfil bajo escribiendo con nombre de tio y expresiones de tio, te sorprenderias con lo que hay por burbuja



Sí, como la Play1 o como se llame esa retrasada. Que le llevan diciendo que es una tía desde que escribió el primer post y seguro que te la ves por abroparaguas.com presumiendo de que lleva 4 años en un foro de tíos y no se dan cuenta. 

Si es evidente. Hombres y mujeres foreamos de un modo demasiado diferente. Molesta mucho pero es así. Y las travelos mucho más.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (9 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> Sí, como la Play1 o como se llame esa retrasada. Que le llevan diciendo que es una tía desde que escribió el primer post y seguro que te la ves por abroparaguas.com presumiendo de que lleva 4 años en un foro de tíos y no se dan cuenta.
> 
> Si es evidente. Hombres y mujeres foreamos de un modo demasiado diferente. Molesta mucho pero es así. Y las travelos mucho más.



Hace un par de semanas subió vocaroo y es tío el Play ese

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-paran-de-tener-sexo-con-otros-gays.1224848/#

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

kennedy93 dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas subió vocaroo y es tío el Play ese
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-paran-de-tener-sexo-con-otros-gays.1224848/#
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message



Ese vocaroo puede no ser de él... por sus formas de expresión me juego que es mujer o travelo, me tiene cierta envidia con lo cual...


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Ese vocaroo puede no ser de él... por sus formas de expresión me juego que es mujer o travelo, me tiene cierta envidia con lo cual...



Tú sí que eres travelazo, el solo parece que es maricón


----------



## End (9 Oct 2019)

Euro1 dijo:


> Sí, como la Play1 o como se llame esa retrasada. Que le llevan diciendo que es una tía desde que escribió el primer post y seguro que te la ves por abroparaguas.com presumiendo de que lleva 4 años en un foro de tíos y no se dan cuenta.
> 
> Si es evidente. Hombres y mujeres foreamos de un modo demasiado diferente. Molesta mucho pero es así. Y las travelos mucho más.



De nuevo, te sorprenderias


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

CREO QUE A ALGUIEN SE LE HA OLVIDADO HACER BIEN LA PUBLICIDAD DE CIERTA PUTA …. avre grande y tragad HIJOS DE PUTA! PASION.COM - Laura tatuada. Putas laura tatuada en Madrid. Anuncios de escorts laura tatuada en Madrid. Anuncios de contactos mujeres laura tatuada en Madrid.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

kennedy93 dijo:


> Tú sí que eres travelazo, el solo parece que es maricón



TUS MUERTOS PARECEN HUESOS PERO SON POLVO EN CAL VIVA , Y TU DENTRO PEDAZO BASTARDO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

LA FULANA DE LOS VIDEOS DE @Doc Smoking @FROM HELL TIENES ALGO QUE ALEGAR ? LAS AMENAZAS DE MUERTE DESDE TUS MULTIS IBAN A TRAER CONSECUENCIAS Y ESTA ES UNA DE ELLAS....
PASION.com > CONTACTOS > CONTACTOS MUJERES >  LAURA TATUADA

CONTACTOS MUJERES LAURA TATUADA EN MADRID: Escorts y putas laura tatuada en Madrid: Anuncios gratis en contactos de mujeres liberales, putas y scorts laura tatuada en Madrid. Encuentra chicas para tener sexo ahora cerca de ti en la mayor página de contactos de España.

*PASION.COM - LIDER EN ANUNCIOS DE CONTACTOS*


EL BUSCANUNCIOS

&amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;lt;div style="position: absolute; background-color: #880000; color: #FFF"&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;gt; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;Activa Javascript en tu navegador para poder utilizar pasion.com &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;lt;/div&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;gt; &amp;nbsp; &amp;nbsp;&amp;nbsp;
todas las categoríasHabitacionesContactos hombresContactos mujeresContactos gaysContactos lesbianasTransexuales y travestisParejas liberalesLíneas eróticasWebcam eróticasMasajes eróticosArtículos eróticosAmistadCompañeros de viajesAgencias matrimonialesPersonas perdidasOtros Madrid Madrid y cercaen toda España Álava Albacete Alicante Almería Andalucía Aragón Asturias Ávila Badajoz Baleares Barcelona Burgos Cáceres Cádiz Cantabria Canarias Castellón Cast. la Mancha Cast. y León Catalunya Ceuta Ciudad Real Córdoba Cuenca Extremadura Galicia Girona Granada Guadalajara Guipúzcoa Huelva Huesca Jaén La Coruña La Rioja Las Palmas León Lleida Lugo Málaga Melilla Murcia Navarra Ourense País Vasco Palencia Pontevedra Salamanca Segovia Sevilla Soria Tarragona Tenerife Teruel Toledo Valencia Com.Valenciana Valladolid Vizcaya Zamora Zaragoza

Que contengan las palabras

Edad desde18202224283035404550556065707580859095100 hasta18202224283035404550556065707580859095100 ordenar por fechaordenar por la edad
Encontrados *20* anuncios buscando " *laura* *tatuada*"



Contactos mujeres en Centro (MADRID)

r534857982

37 min

SUICIDE GIRL *TATUADA* ZONA CENTRO
Jovencita gotica y alternativa recién llegada. Lo más morboso que puedes encontrar, te daré un buen masaje muy sensual, terminado como más te guste. Soy sexy, caliente y muy implicada pero a la vez dulce y cariñosa. Soy muy guapa con un cuerpo súper tatuado para pecar como ves en mis fotos totalmente reales, sin engaños. Me encanta el sexo, lo disfrutaremos al máximo. NO HAGO GRIEGO Soy independiente y particular. Recibo en delicias por el centro y también desplazamientos. Solo whatsapp 603494665. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
7 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Delicias (MADRID)

r536100697

1 hora

CULITO Y TETAS *TATUADA*S EN DELICIAS 22 A
Hola a todos soy *Laura* una chica española gotica de 22 años de largas trenzas peq con un precioso cuerpo tatuado y tetas grandes. Soy educada, sencilla muy alegre. Me encanta el sexo. La chupo super bien con garganta y profunda y hasta el final. Sexo suave como una novia dulce o cañero. También hago trios con una amiguita mia y doy besos de verdad con lengua. Estoy por delicias aunque también hago salidas. NO HAGO GRIEGO. 603494665. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
6 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Centro (MADRID)

r535716002

1 hora

*TATUADA* GOTICA ZONA CENTRO 22 AÑOS
Hola cielo soy *laura* una sexy española gotica suicide girl de 22años con ojos verdes muy *tatuada* con piercings deseando conocerte, te encantara mi francés, jugar con mis enormes tetas *tatuada*s, tenerme a cuatro y agarrar mis trenzas mientras grito de placer. Hago fiesta Blanca y duplex con mi amiga. NO HAGO GRIEGO Recibo en delicias por el centro con total discreción y también hago desplazamientos. Soy particular. Solo WhatsApp 603494665. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
7 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Delicias (MADRID)

r536250768

2 horas

ver
fotos
4 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Delicias (MADRID)

r536028514

1 día

TEEN *TATUADA* DELICIAS 22 AÑOS
Hola soy *Laura* una preciosa chica *tatuada* con un cuerpo y y tetas preciosas un cabello largo y cara de muñeca que atrae la mirada de todos los hombres. No me gustan las prisas ni el trato frío sino que busco conexión con el cliente para disfrutar los dos al máximo. Tengo un trato de novia muy dulce y sensual y a la vez ardiente. Mis fotos son reales sin retoques retoques. Estoy por delicias zona centro. También me desplazo a domicilio. NO HAGO GRIEGO. 603494665. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
7 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Delicias (MADRID)

r536068533

1 día

JOVENCITA *TATUADA* 22 AÑOS DELICIAS
Soy *Laura* una jovencita española muy *tatuada* y llamativa con un precioso cuerpo y tetas grandes y *tatuada*s. Soy muy educada y pasional. Busco siempre lograr una conexión sexual y humana. Considero que el sexo sabe mucho mejor cuando surge naturalmente y ambos podemos disfrutarlo al máximo como verdaderos amantes. Mis fotos son caseras reales y actuales. Estoy por la zona de delicias y también hago salidas a domicilio. NO HAGO GRIEGO. 603494665. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
7 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Centro (MADRID)

r534773314

1 día

ESPAÑOLA GOTICA *TATUADA* ALTERNATIVA
Me llamo *laura* y si buscas a una chica diferente entonces la has encontrado. Soy una chica gótica espectacular, mi presencia jamás pasa desapercibida con mi largo cabello atraigo todas las miradas. Soy española muy apasionada y amante del sexo. Tengo un precioso cuerpo tatuado y unas curvas de infarto. Atiendo en la zona delicias por el centro de 17 a 00 y también hago salidas a domicilio. NO HAGO GRIEGO!! Solo whatsap 603494665. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
6 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Delicias (MADRID)

r536004805

11 días

GÓTICA *TATUADA* CENTRO MADRID
Hola a todos!! Soy *Laura*, una chica gótica explosiva y con la que pasarás un rato inolvidable. Soy educada, muy cariñosa y a la vez ardiente. Soy la acompañante perfecta para cualquier hombre con clase y ganas de disfrutar. Tengo un cuerpo precioso tatuado con piercings un cabello largo tetas enormes y una cara dulce que no olvidarás. NO HAGO GRIEGO Atiendo en Delicias y también hago salidas. Solo WhatsApp. 667255510. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
4 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Contactos mujeres en Delicias (MADRID)

r536000606

11 días

JOVENCITA GÓTICA *TATUADA* DELICIAS
Hola a todos!! Soy *Laura*, una chica gótica explosiva y con la que pasarás un rato inolvidable. Soy educada, muy cariñosa y a la vez ardiente. Soy la acompañante perfecta para cualquier hombre con clase y ganas de disfrutar. Tengo un cuerpo precioso tatuado con piercings un cabello largo tetas enormes y una cara dulce que no olvidarás. NO HAGO GRIEGO. Atiendo en Delicias y también hago salidas. Solo WhatsApp. 667255510. Edad 22 años


ver
fotos
4 FOTOS


*Contactar*  Compartir  Favorito  Estadísticas  Denunciar


Busquedas relacionadas 
Contactos mujeres laura en Valencia

Contactos mujeres laura en Malaga

Contactos mujeres laura en La coruna

Contactos mujeres laura en Sevilla

Contactos mujeres laura en Barcelona

Contactos mujeres laura

Contactos mujeres laura en Madrid

Contactos mujeres tatuada en Madrid

Contactos mujeres laura en Alicante

Contactos mujeres laura en Zaragoza

MENÚ

 PÁGINA
PRINCIPAL PUBLICAR
ANUNCIOSGRATIS !! MODIFICAR
MIS ANUNCIOSMI SELECCIÓN
DE ANUNCIOSCONTACTAR CON
PASION.COM


C0ND1C1ONES DE USO, PRIVACIDAD Y COOKIES - Contactar - Agregar a favoritos

Copyright © 2015 - pasion.com - anuncios de contactos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

LA ALEMANA QUE SE TIRABA EL CRIMINAL DE @Doc Smoking Y QUE LA PILLÓ EL MARIDO.. JAJAAJ MENUDO PAYASO PILLADO DE LLENO! QUE TE JODAN PUTO DESGRACIADO TUS AMENAZAS DE MUERTE DESDE TODAS TUS CUENTAS ESTÁN CONTROLADAS.. A JODERSE TOCA!PASION.COM - Rubia tatuada cahonda super guarra


----------



## Cuqui (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> LA ALEMANA QUE SE TIRABA EL CRIMINAL DE @Doc Smoking Y QUE LA PILLÓ EL MARIDO.. JAJAAJ MENUDO PAYASO PILLADO DE LLENO! QUE TE JODAN PUTO DESGRACIADO TUS AMENAZAS DE MUERTE DESDE TODAS TUS CUENTAS ESTÁN CONTROLADAS.. A JODERSE TOCA!PASION.COM - Rubia tatuada cahonda super guarra



Empieza a molarme tu rollo


----------



## Cuqui (9 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> LA ALEMANA QUE SE TIRABA EL CRIMINAL DE @Doc Smoking Y QUE LA PILLÓ EL MARIDO.. JAJAAJ MENUDO PAYASO PILLADO DE LLENO! QUE TE JODAN PUTO DESGRACIADO TUS AMENAZAS DE MUERTE DESDE TODAS TUS CUENTAS ESTÁN CONTROLADAS.. A JODERSE TOCA!PASION.COM - Rubia tatuada cahonda super guarra



Creo que puedo conseguir el video del doc. Seria divertido enviarselo, que no?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (9 Oct 2019)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Joder no me dejéis así con el culebrón..dónde está la demostración delatora?



Aquí … las tres putas del foro son fulanas en vida real , de ahí esa chabacanería.. falta saber quien es la tercera ya la encontraré.. @Doc Smoking tienes algo que contarnos puto bastardo ? esta es bigotes o el otro troll PASION.COM - Independiente,fotos reales,tatuada,españ y esta otra empecinada laura PASION.COM - Jovencita tatuada 22 años centro jeje de NADA ! @Actor Secundario Bob @ActorSecundario Bob @Actor Secundario Bob algo que alegar?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

La fulana en cuestion es el orco ese tatuado con rastas


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> LA FULANA DE LOS VIDEOS DE @Doc Smoking @FROM HELL TIENES ALGO QUE ALEGAR ? LAS AMENAZAS DE MUERTE DESDE TUS MULTIS IBAN A TRAER CONSECUENCIAS Y ESTA ES UNA DE ELLAS....
> PASION.com > CONTACTOS > CONTACTOS MUJERES >  LAURA TATUADA
> 
> CONTACTOS MUJERES LAURA TATUADA EN MADRID: Escorts y putas laura tatuada en Madrid: Anuncios gratis en contactos de mujeres liberales, putas y scorts laura tatuada en Madrid. Encuentra chicas para tener sexo ahora cerca de ti en la mayor página de contactos de España.
> ...



La compañera de la fotografia,me da que podria ser *la bigotes???...*


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> LA ALEMANA QUE SE TIRABA EL CRIMINAL DE @Doc Smoking Y QUE LA PILLÓ EL MARIDO.. JAJAAJ MENUDO PAYASO PILLADO DE LLENO! QUE TE JODAN PUTO DESGRACIADO TUS AMENAZAS DE MUERTE DESDE TODAS TUS CUENTAS ESTÁN CONTROLADAS.. A JODERSE TOCA!PASION.COM - Rubia tatuada cahonda super guarra



Que de la teutona,no ahi afotos???,es para un trabajo para el cole...


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Creo que puedo conseguir el video del doc. Seria divertido enviarselo, que no?



Asi empezo Almodovar,ya le gustaria a Cojon Vicent,hacer un corto de esa calidad...
*Se me erizan los vellos,ooohhh yeeeeaaahh!!!...*


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

De estos hilos,saldran parejas estables y alguna que otra boda...


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

Pericolo di Morte!!!..Cuidado pues...


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

*NO HAGO GRIEGO!!!, JIJI!!...*

Claro que haces el trenecito,lo que pasa es que te haces la estrecha,para vender el anillo de cuero,*mas caro...*


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> La compañera de la fotografia,me da que podria ser *la bigotes???...*



Si la fulana morena, la tercera trollmasguapo la tengo que localizar , recuerdas la foto de 3 Morros de tias cerdas en el avatar de otraempepinada? Pues ahi la tienes a la muy fur cias, una 9mm hace maravillas en el cerebro de esas putas, que asco de tias chabacaneras basura pipeable , Como las basuras que las contratan aka docsmokagarro


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> *NO HAGO GRIEGO!!!, JIJI!!...*
> 
> Claro que haces el trenecito,lo que pasa es que te haces la estrecha,para vender el anillo de cuero,*mas caro...*



Veo que entiendes... Eres otra basura putero no? Porque yo no se que es el anillo de cuero eso es una jerga en el mundo de la prostitución no?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Asi empezo Almodovar,ya le gustaria a Cojon Vicent,hacer un corto de esa calidad...
> *Se me erizan los vellos,ooohhh yeeeeaaahh!!!...*



Yo tengo los videos de ese bastardo pero están ahora mismo en proceso judicial. No se si deberia SACARLO aquí


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Veo que entiendes... Eres otra basura putero no? Porque yo no se que es el anillo de cuero eso es una jerga en el mundo de la prostitución no?



No consumo,es mas,me dan pena las mas jovencitas y las mas mayores..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Que de la teutona,no ahi afotos???,es para un trabajo para el cole...



Que tetona


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> No consumo,es mas,me dan pena las mas jovencitas y las mas mayores..



A mi no me Dan pena ninguna, son chusma igual que los contrabandistas y yonquis puteros, Les fusilaba gustosamente


----------



## Adriano_ (10 Oct 2019)

Luego raja de ellos a sus espaldas.


----------



## Adriano_ (10 Oct 2019)

Habla de respeto y honor alguien que se dedica a apuñalar por la espalda a la peña y rajar de todo el mundo.


----------



## visaman (10 Oct 2019)

hay trio u que?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

visaman dijo:


> hay trio u que?



HA HABIDO DE TODO... NBC ES LA MISMA CUENTA DE DOCSKOKAGARRO ELLA ES FULANA EN VIDA REAL JUNTO A BIGOTES Y EL TROLLMASGUAPO, TRES PUTAS DE LAS ROZAS MADRID.. BUSCA EN CONTACTOS Y TE SALEN DOS AMIGUITAS TATUADAS.. MÁS FEAS QUE PICIO CON AIRE MACHORIL..


----------



## Feynman (10 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Si la fulana morena, la tercera trollmasguapo la tengo que localizar , recuerdas la foto de 3 Morros de tias cerdas en el avatar de otraempepinada? Pues ahi la tienes a la muy fur cias, una 9mm hace maravillas en el cerebro de esas putas, que asco de tias chabacaneras basura pipeable , Como las basuras que las contratan aka docsmokagarro



Usté es lo más normal que hay en el foro. Y no es coña marinera.


----------



## tgv5 (10 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Déjalo estar, ANNITTA. Te lo pido como un favor personal.





ANNITTA dijo:


> ok no sigo, por ti.



¿Pero qué cojones se trae el saco de mierda este de las almendras con las foreras?

Un auténtico despojo hijo de la gran puta que no merece más que violación bucoanal y decapitación por un moronegro y todas las putazas de las foreras encima le respetan y le dicen cosas como esta.

Pero qué es este HIJO DE PUTA que a las putazas viejas como @sepultada en guano o @Ming I las trata con jabón y babas repugnantes y dice que son guapísimas y damas elegantes

@Kiral hijo de MALA PUTA te voy a rajar la puta tripa y te voy a meter tu polla enana dentro y te la voy a coser guarro gandaluz hijo de mil jornaleros


----------



## Kiral (10 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones se trae el saco de mierda este de las almendras con las foreras?
> 
> Un auténtico despojo hijo de la gran puta que no merece más que violación bucoanal y decapitación por un moronegro y todas las putazas de las foreras encima le respetan y le dicen cosas como esta.



Joojojojojojoojojojoo madre mía pero que te pasa muchacho, cálmate.

Cuando hables a la gente con educación y respeto, te responderán igual.

Lo que yo me traiga con ellas no es asunto tuyo. 

Y da gracias a dios que no sabes ni la mitad, que si no te daba un ictus, julandrón.


----------



## tgv5 (10 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Joojojojojojoojojojoo madre mía pero que te pasa muchacho, cálmate.
> 
> Cuando hables a la gente con educación y respeto, te responderán igual.
> 
> ...



Pero cuéntalo saco de mierda, cuéntalo, por qué esa putaza te dice que se calla por ti, eres su puto cliente o les das dinero o las contratas para que te recojan las putas almendras o de qué vas tú puto GUARRO de mierda. Cuenta qué rollito te traes con todas esas putarracas viejas puto cani gandaluz asqueroso.


----------



## Kiral (10 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> Pero cuéntalo saco de mierda, cuéntalo, por qué esa putaza te dice que se calla por ti, eres su puto cliente o les das dinero o las contratas para que te recojan las putas almendras o de qué vas tú puto GUARRO de mierda. Cuenta qué rollito te traes con todas esas putarracas viejas puto cani gandaluz asqueroso.



A callar, tonto.


----------



## tgv5 (10 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> A callar, tonto.



Cuenta puto decrépito baboso repugnante, cuenta que te pasa con las putazas estas, hijo de mala puta andalú.

Que no tienes cojones maricón babosazo. Huelebragas de vieja hijo de puta.


----------



## Esflinter (10 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> Cuenta puto decrépito baboso repugnante, cuenta que te pasa con las putazas estas, hijo de mala puta andalú.
> 
> Que no tienes cojones maricón babosazo. Huelebragas de vieja hijo de puta.



Relajate locaza histérica


----------



## tgv5 (10 Oct 2019)

Esflinter dijo:


> Relajate locaza histérica



Mira el muerto de hambre de barrio marginal que defiende al explotador de las almendras que le mete negros para que le quiten el trabajo

Das puta risa puto obrero clase baja.


----------



## Esflinter (10 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> Mira el muerto de hambre de barrio marginal que defiende al explotador de las almendras que le mete negros para que le quiten el trabajo
> 
> Das puta risa puto obrero clase baja.



El que huele a lumpen de barriada gitana eres tu, rata de arrabal


----------



## tgv5 (10 Oct 2019)

Esflinter dijo:


> El que huele a lumpen de barriada gitana eres tu, rata de arrabal



Calla ya puto guarro que el almendrero te quita el trabajo con negros comunista muerto de hambre clase baja miserable


----------



## propellerman (10 Oct 2019)

Seguid haciendo el subnormal.
Hay que ser friki y bicho raro para organizar éste show costa de un puto polvo; que pasa que es el primero que echais? o es que llevabais una década sin pegar uno? 
. 
Lo raro es que no haya más polvos entre foreros; porque con lo raritos que sois algunos la gente normal no debe querer tocaros ni con un palo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Usté es lo más normal que hay en el foro. Y no es coña marinera.



Lo sé majo lo sé, gracias.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> Pero cuéntalo saco de mierda, cuéntalo, por qué esa putaza te dice que se calla por ti, eres su puto cliente o les das dinero o las contratas para que te recojan las putas almendras o de qué vas tú puto GUARRO de mierda. Cuenta qué rollito te traes con todas esas putarracas viejas puto cani gandaluz asqueroso.



tu lo has dicho... prostitutas y cliente.. se sabe que este puto loco lleva cornamenta...


----------



## Pepeluis777 (10 Oct 2019)

Bueno chavales, se acabo mis visitas a este NIDO INFECTO DE MIERDA PUTREFACTA LLAMADA FOREROS.

esto es la gota que colma el vaso, estas tonterias... 82 PAGINAS.

QUE OS DEN A TODOS, CIERRO AL SALIR HABER SI OS MORIS AQUI TODOS INTOXICADOS


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Oct 2019)

Pepeluis777 dijo:


> Bueno chavales, se acabo mis visitas a este NIDO INFECTO DE MIERDA PUTREFACTA LLAMADA FOREROS.
> 
> esto es la gota que colma el vaso, estas tonterias... 82 PAGINAS.
> 
> QUE OS DEN A TODOS, CIERRO AL SALIR HABER SI OS MORIS AQUI TODOS INTOXICADOS



No me lo tomo por mi porque soy forera, pero como lo has pluralizado entro en el saco, con lo cual muérete tú que mi mente mi cuerpo mi belleza y mi coño valen mucho!


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Oct 2019)

tgv5 dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones se trae el saco de mierda este de las almendras con las foreras?
> 
> Un auténtico despojo hijo de la gran puta que no merece más que violación bucoanal y decapitación por un moronegro y todas las putazas de las foreras encima le respetan y le dicen cosas como esta.
> 
> ...



Puta tu madre.


----------



## speakman18 (10 Oct 2019)

No me puedo creer que esta puta mierda lleve 82 paginas


----------



## kaikus (10 Oct 2019)

Pepeluis777 dijo:


> Bueno chavales, se acabo mis visitas a este NIDO INFECTO DE MIERDA PUTREFACTA LLAMADA FOREROS.
> 
> esto es la gota que colma el vaso, estas tonterias... 82 PAGINAS.
> 
> QUE OS DEN A TODOS, CIERRO AL SALIR HABER SI OS MORIS AQUI TODOS INTOXICADOS



Si no te gusta leer comprate una tele,macho...
Pd-Tambien puedes encender la radio.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (11 Oct 2019)

La primera vez que veo en este foro un hilo con +1000 respuestas . Burbuja no defrauda


----------



## End (11 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> La primera vez que veo en este foro un hilo con +1000 respuestas . Burbuja no defrauda



Es lo que pasa cuando se juntan dos hijos de puta como NCB y Doc


----------



## Ibis (11 Oct 2019)

Entonces si que son putas? Bueno lo sean o no, Doc ha montado un esperpento y NBC con todo eso del honor y gaitas y las amenazas, no puede ser. 

No se debe amenazar a la gente


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Entonces si que son putas? Bueno lo sean o no, Doc ha montado un esperpento y NBC con todo eso del honor y gaitas y las amenazas, no puede ser.
> 
> No se debe amenazar a la gente



TE VOY A MATAR

Jajaja es coña joder.


----------



## Ibis (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> TE VOY A MATAR
> 
> Jajaja es coña joder.



Eso espero porque con tal de dormir medio segundo hasta te decía que si.


----------



## Feynman (11 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Entonces si que son putas? Bueno lo sean o no, Doc ha montado un esperpento y NBC con todo eso del honor y gaitas y las amenazas, no puede ser.



Pues no sé si son putas de verdad o un troleo. Espera, que me pongo el monóculo de Vegeta medidor de troleos......


----------



## Ibis (11 Oct 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Pues no sé si son putas de verdad o un troleo. Espera, que me pongo el monóculo de Vegeta medidor de troleos......




Ostia Vegeta, mi personaje favorito! 

Me ha entrado ganas de leer algún manga atrasado.


----------



## End (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> TE VOY A MATAR
> 
> Jajaja es coña joder.



Se te nota mas nervioso que de costumbre en tus publicaciones.

Remordimientos? O solo miedo a una posible rica denuncia?


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Se te nota mas nervioso que de costumbre en tus publicaciones.
> 
> Remordimientos? O solo miedo a una posible rica denuncia?



Nervioso? Jajaja

Querido Tini, no confunda nerviosismo con ironía. Te puedo asegurar que estoy muy tranquilo.


----------



## End (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Nervioso? Jajaja
> 
> Querido Tini, no confunda nerviosismo con ironía. Te puedo asegurar que estoy muy tranquilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 166445



Blablabla, venga NCB no me digas que esa vision narcisista que tienes de ti mismo has conseguido creerte el papel? 

No te considero tan tonto, es una curiosidad genuina no vengo a machacarte.


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Blablabla, venga NCB no me digas que esa vision narcisista que tienes de ti mismo has conseguido creerte el papel?
> 
> No te considero tan tonto, es una curiosidad genuina no vengo a machacarte.



Un buen psico tiene que ser narcisista por definición. Para poder ver al resto de mortales como cucarachas.

Pero tú me caes bien, eres un tío legal.


----------



## End (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Un buen psico tiene que ser narcisista por definición. Para poder ver al resto de mortales como cucarachas.
> 
> Pero tú me caes bien, eres un tío legal.



A quien quieres engañar NCB cuanto dura la funcion? No eres un sociopata por mas que intentes hacerlo ver

Aun no has respondido a mi pregunta, se te ve nervioso son remordimientos o miedo a una denuncia?


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> A quien quieres engañar NCB cuanto dura la funcion? No eres un sociopata por mas que intentes hacerlo ver
> 
> Aun no has respondido a mi pregunta, se te ve nervioso son remordimientos o miedo a una denuncia?



Te he respondido. Cuando escribo poco y conciso, es que estoy tranquilo, observando, con el ritmo cardíaco bajo.

Cuando la adrenalina fluye por mis venas, mis pupilas se dilatan, mis dientes se afilan, y mi prosa se acelera en un caos ordenado.

Yo no tengo miedo. Yo soy el miedo.


----------



## Ibis (11 Oct 2019)

Paces, paz y amor porfavar.


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Desgraciadamente, el teléfono no recibe respuesta.

Quien se deja aconsejar mal, mal acaba.


----------



## End (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Te he respondido. Cuando escribo poco y conciso, es que estoy tranquilo, observando, con el ritmo cardíaco bajo.
> 
> Cuando la adrenalina fluye por mis venas, mis pupilas se dilatan, mis dientes se afilan, y mi prosa se acelera en un caos ordenado.
> 
> Yo no tengo miedo. Yo soy el miedo.



Sigues sin responder.

Tu papel de pseudoalfa de mierda me la pela.

Para uno en el foro que tiene curiosidad y no te reventaria la boca nada mas verte...

Cuando acaba esta funcion NCB? Empiezo a cansarme de hablar con el pseudoalfa, lo unico real de todos tus ultimos mensajes es que tienes cierto narcisismo.

El resto todo es un tema de valores que lo enmascatas en mierda de pseudoalfa.

Deja el papel ya, no se te da bien


----------



## Ibis (11 Oct 2019)

Yo creo que se lo que ha pasado...


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (11 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> La primera vez que veo en este foro un hilo con +1000 respuestas . Burbuja no defrauda



El hilo de la tierra es plana ya va por su tercera edición. Calculo que entre todas las ediciones, debe llevar como unas 15.000 respuestas en total.

De hecho es el hilo con mayor éxito de todo burbuja.


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Sigues sin responder.
> 
> Tu papel de pseudoalfa de mierda me la pela.
> 
> ...



Amigo Tini, no seas tan burdo.

Pero me rebajaré al nivel que deseas.

Me la suda la denuncia.

Qué es un pseudoalfa? Yo no tengo manada, voy por libre.


----------



## End (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Amigo Tini, no seas tan burdo.
> 
> Pero me rebajaré al nivel que deseas.
> 
> ...



Se que te la suda la denuncia, esto no va de eso.


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

No, análisis incorrecto basado en desconocimiento absoluto de las circunstancias. Eso que me dices es una vulgaridad, yo no establezco relaciones vulgares.

El móvil no es el de ella, pero sí el de alguien cercano.


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Quizás un día abra hilo, pero sólo será cuando tenga todos los datos que me faltan aún.

Aunque como ya he dicho por ahí, sería como echarle flores a los cerdos. Hubo un tiempo en que en este foro se leían cosas interesantes, elaboradas. Ahora no es más que una poza séptica. Dudo que fuera entendido por la mayoría de los que escriben (aunque igual sí por la mayoría de los que sólo leen).

Digamos como anticipo que se trataba de una relación retorcida, oscura, profunda, y malsana. Justo como me gustan a mí. Trascendía lo sexual hacia lo figurativo. Lo metafórico. Lo intelectual. Nada de mariconadas de adolescentes enamorados. Esto era sangre, carne abierta, y mente desbordada de adrenalina.

No hay buenos y malos, sólo malos. De malos que se esconden en la noche, y de malos que se revuelcan por el cieno.

Lo de Doc no era tan obvio para alguien que manejaba cierta información como era yo. Y de hecho, sigue sin serlo por completo.


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

En realidad su origen étnico sólo añadía un pequeño toque de exotismo que la hacía destacar ligeramente, si bien las contradicciones que le toca asumir a alguien en su misma posición (entre dos culturas), genera una dinámica interesantemente autodestructiva.

Pero como le decía, no hay buenos en esta película. Ni mucho menos ella, que tiene el interior más negro que haya visto en una mujer antes. Un núcleo oscuro rodeado de una tormenta eléctrica caótica y destructiva.

Los pobres ingenuos que han acudido a ayudarla no conocen su verdadera naturaleza. Ella los destrozaría como muñecos de trapo si no fuera porque yo le he quebrado las patas primero.

La reina en la Casa de los Muertos. O casi, tuve que venir yo a partirle los huesos.


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (11 Oct 2019)

Se tendría que hacer un spin off para llegar a las 100 páginas,necesitamos a 2 actores mas...


----------



## Amy Wong 2 (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> En realidad su origen étnico sólo añadía un pequeño toque de exotismo que la hacía destacar ligeramente, si bien las contradicciones que le toca asumir a alguien en su misma posición (entre dos culturas), genera una dinámica interesantemente autodestructiva.
> 
> Pero como le decía, no hay buenos en esta película. *Ni mucho menos ella, que tiene el interior más negro que haya visto en una mujer antes. Un núcleo oscuro rodeado de una tormenta eléctrica caótica y destructiva.*
> 
> ...



Puedes desarrollar mas la idea o vas a seguir usando jeroglíficos?


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

Amy Wong 2 dijo:


> Puedes desarrollar mas la idea o vas a seguir usando jeroglíficos?



Cuando estoy calmado hablo de forma críptica. Lo siento pero es lo que hay.

Quizás abra un hilo algún día con mi versión de los hechos. Dependerá de los próximos acontecimientos. Y se hará sólo con el beneplácito de las dos partes implicadas.


----------



## kaikus (11 Oct 2019)

Pecata minuta,esta comprobado,es un forero,totalmente normal,sin macula alguna,malpensados...
By the way,he notado en tus fotografias,que luces un pelazo,que me resulta familiar....unnnmm!!!...
Tienes familia en Belgica???,en Waterloo???...
Es solo curiosidad...


----------



## NCB (11 Oct 2019)

kaikus dijo:


> Pecata minuta,esta comprobado,es un forero,totalmente normal,sin macula alguna,malpensados...
> By the way,he notado en tus fotografias,que luces un pelazo,que me resulta familiar....unnnmm!!!...
> Tienes familia en Belgica???,en Waterloo???...
> Es solo curiosidad...



No, al menos antepasados cercanos.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Oct 2019)

NCB dijo:


> Cuando estoy calmado hablo de forma críptica. Lo siento pero es lo que hay.
> 
> Quizás abra un hilo algún día con mi versión de los hechos. Dependerá de los próximos acontecimientos. Y se hará sólo con el beneplácito de las dos partes implicadas.









Este hilo sin fotos pierde interes. Ademas podias tirarte el rollo y hablarnos de los puntos del tu programa politico progremita. A la junta electoral no le importara. Hay vidrio en youtube ? Pago por verlo. 

Por cierto, comprando pelo, unas gafas y unos pantalones que no tengan corte de mujer, lo mismo no pareces un paleto de aldea. Si quieres te doy unos consejitos de estilismo y virilidad, gratis. Y te vas del foro a descubrir la vida real sin que te señalen. Tu pidemelo, pero de rodillas. Ruegamelo, como le has pedido que haga empecinada.


ps: Al menos ya has suavizado un poquito la esquizofrenia publica, claro  . Y ahora el plan malefico es hacer el hilo de atencioncita de perdedor nuncafollista, con el beneplacito de- y en tus palabras- "la furcia mora" esa que te traiciono. Eres mas simple y predecible que el niño ese al que expusiste en este foro. En fin, un saludo y metele asteroides al cuerpo de niñita de 67 kg.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (11 Oct 2019)

Joder , hilo Fivestars.
Unos pequeños apuntes: 

1 El cartel de Don Benito En Común es el auténtico LOL.

2 He leído que el personaje era un infiltrado en Podemos... Joder! Es lo primero que se le pasa a uno por la cabeza al ver el cartel.
Una especie de Clark Kent - Superman solo, que en lugar de las gafas , se quita la pulserilla con la bandera de España y ya está , camuflado .

3 El tal Nacor ... No os recuerda algo a Deses?


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (11 Oct 2019)

Alguien más ve un parecido entre Desesperanzado y NCB ?


----------



## Ibis (11 Oct 2019)

Algo pero no son ni de lejos la misma persona, es el corte de cara y el pelo


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (11 Oct 2019)

Ibis dijo:


> Algo pero no son ni de lejos la misma persona, es el corte de cara y el pelo



Seguro que no son la misma persona, pero se dan un aire.Además ,creo que Deses era extremenho.


----------



## El TITO KROSKO (11 Oct 2019)

No tiene pinta de ser un futuro PCM , ya tiene 40 años y el que ha librado a los 40 suele aguantar bastante. Además tiene pinta de teñirse el pelo y las canas aguantan mejor La derroición capilar.


----------



## NCB (16 Ene 2020)

Hombre, reflotando historias del pasado reciente.

Quieres tú venir a darme la hostia que no tengo, pequeño bocazas?


----------



## NCB (16 Ene 2020)

JAJAJAJA

Ven a verme pequeño bocazas, tienes mis datos en el foro. O te los pongo de nuevo?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Ene 2020)

Y con que forero se acosto, pues.


----------



## NCB (16 Ene 2020)

No hombre, san benito es otra cosa.

Qué, vienes a partirme los dientes o no?


----------



## NCB (16 Ene 2020)

Es que soy uno de los protagonistas de la historia, efectivamente. Uno de los que sigue vivo aquí, la otra protagonista ha sido eliminada. Derroída. Jodida en el alma.

Y lo que le falta claro, porque yo nunca olvido, y siempre me vengo.


----------



## Erik morden (16 Ene 2020)

Te has hecho cacotas, jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Erik morden (16 Ene 2020)

Es buen tío, te rallo en esa historia pero nadie es perfecto


----------



## Adriano_ (16 Ene 2020)

Pero no se había terminado ya esta mierda?


----------



## NCB (16 Ene 2020)

MrJohnson. dijo:


> Pero no se había terminado ya esta mierda?



El foro tiene una memoria extensa, y toda mierda hundida en la profundidad de la ciénaga siempre puede ser reflotada.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (16 Ene 2020)

¿Al final qué pasó con la Empecinada? ¿No es la forera @Paz Verga ahora?


----------



## NCB (16 Ene 2020)

No pasa nada, los reflotes forman parte de la dinámica del foro.

Te haría un resumen, pero como aún tengo pendiente una cosita, lo dejaré para el próximo reflote.


----------



## NCB (16 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Al final qué pasó con la Empecinada? ¿No es la forera @Paz Verga ahora?



No no, Paz es Zen Tao.

Empecinada está en Madrid sirviendo cafés por la tarde y chupando pollas por la noche. Lo habitual en moras que le sacan el dedo medio a sus valores culturales y a sus padres.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (16 Ene 2020)

¿A quién se folló? Paso de leerme el hilo entero y tal pero me extraña que aquí follé alguien y es para meterle al ignore.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Nov 2020)

OtraEmpecinada dijo:


> Ponles tu facebook y tu cara de subnormal, hostias que feo eres cabron.



Nacor Carmona Blanco


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Nov 2020)

J-Z dijo:


> *Información sobre Nacor Carmona Blanco*
> 
> Empleo
> 
> ...



UP ARRIBA ARRRIIBBAA ES EL MISMO BASTARDO QUE GRS, EL MISMO REPITO CSI CONFIRMADO ES EL MISMO CRIMINAL!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (10 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> *TATUADA* GOTICA ZONA CENTRO 22 AÑOS
> Hola cielo soy *laura* una sexy española gotica suicide girl de 22años con ojos verdes muy *tatuada* con piercings deseando conocerte, te encantara mi francés, jugar con mis enormes tetas *tatuada*s, tenerme a cuatro y agarrar mis trenzas mientras grito de placer. Hago fiesta Blanca y duplex con mi amiga. NO HAGO GRIEGO Recibo en delicias por el centro con total discreción y también hago desplazamientos. Soy particular. Solo WhatsApp 603494665. Edad 22 años



ALIAS AZALEA JEVITONTA GUILTY GUEAR LADY A..


----------

